# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը

## REAL_ist

Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը, Մեծ Եղեռնը որպես միջազգային հանցագործություն:

Ինձ թվումա հայկական ֆորումում նման թեմայի առկայությունը պարտադիրա, քանի որ Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը մեր ազգի գլխավոր նպատակներիցա:

----------

Ափրիկյան (28.05.2014), Վոլտերա (24.04.2013)

----------


## Vandak

Ես չեմ օգտագործում ցեղասպանություն բառը։

Ըստ ինձ տեղի է ունեցել՝ Եղեռն։

Գենոցիդ բառը իհարկե միջազգային առումից ի շահ Հայաստանին է, բայց չգիտեմ ես նախընտրում եմ օգտագծրել Եղեռն բառը։

----------


## Rammer

> Ես չեմ օգտագործում ցեղասպանություն բառը։
> 
> Ըստ ինձ տեղի է ունեցել՝ Եղեռն։
> 
> Գենոցիդ բառը իհարկե միջազգային առումից ի շահ Հայաստանին է, բայց չգիտեմ ես նախընտրում եմ օգտագծրել Եղեռն բառը։


Հետաքրքիր է... առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում հայ որ կասկածում է ցեղասպանության լինել-չլինելու վրա...
Իսկ քեզ համար որ երկրի շահն է գերակա?Ավելի ճիշտ որ երկրի քաղաքացի ես?

----------

Ափրիկյան (28.05.2014), Լեդի Վարդ (24.04.2013)

----------


## Vandak

Ես երկքաղաքացի եմ, Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի։

Ես չեմ դնում այն փաստը հարցականի վրա որը տեղի է ունցել, ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ինչպես հրեաները ունեն իրենց կոտորվածի դիմաց օգտագործած բառը։ ինչպես Օբաման օգտագործեց «Մեծ Եղեռն»-ը այնպես ել ցանկանում եմ օգտագործվի այլ պետությունների կողմից։

Կրկնեմ ես հայոց ցեղասպանություն բառը չեմ օգտագործում նրա համար, որ ես չեմ ընդունում դա, այլ նա որ ցանկանում եմ օգտագործել հայերեն արտահայտությունը։

----------

Rammer (23.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ես երկքաղաքացի եմ, Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի։
> 
> Ես չեմ դնում այն փաստը հարցականի վրա որը տեղի է ունցել, ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ինչպես հրեաները ունեն իրենց կոտորվածի դիմաց օգտագործած բառը։ ինչպես Օբաման օգտագործեց «Մեծ Եղեռն»-ը այնպես ել ցանկանում եմ օգտագործվի այլ պետությունների կողմից։
> 
> Կրկնեմ ես հայոց ցեղասպանություն բառը չեմ օգտագործում նրա համար, որ ես չեմ ընդունում դա, այլ նա որ ցանկանում եմ օգտագործել հայերեն արտահայտությունը։


Vandak ջան, թող ողջ աշխարհը միաձայն ընդունի, ինչ անուն ուզում ես, թող լինի.... թե չէ գիտես որ պատմություն ա հիշեցնում???? որ Գերինգին գերի վերցնելու ժամանակ մարդը մտածել ա թե ինչ մունդիրով հանձնվի...

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես չեմ օգտագործում ցեղասպանություն բառը։
> 
> Ըստ ինձ տեղի է ունեցել՝ Եղեռն։
> 
> Գենոցիդ բառը իհարկե միջազգային առումից ի շահ Հայաստանին է, բայց չգիտեմ ես նախընտրում եմ օգտագծրել Եղեռն բառը։


Դու լրիվ Օբաման ես ցավդ տանեմ: Ինքն էլ էր The Medz Eghern օգտագործում:
Երնեկ մեզ, ես չեմ օգտագործում ցեղասպանություն բառը:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (23.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

> Դու լրիվ Օբաման ես ցավդ տանեմ: Ինքն էլ էր The Medz Eghern օգտագործում:
> Երնեկ մեզ, ես չեմ օգտագործում ցեղասպանություն բառը:


*Ինչ լա՛վ, որ ինձ նման մտածող կա։*  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես չեմ դնում այն փաստը հարցականի վրա որը տեղի է ունցել, ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ինչպես հրեաները ունեն իրենց կոտորվածի դիմաց օգտագործած բառը։ ինչպես Օբաման օգտագործեց «Մեծ Եղեռն»-ը այնպես ել ցանկանում եմ օգտագործվի այլ պետությունների կողմից։


Ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ, որ Հոլոքոսը աշխարհում ճանաչված ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ, միջազգային հանցագործություն ու Հոլոքոս անվանման առկայությունը չի բացառում տեղի ունեցածի որակումը որպես ցեղասպանություն, չնայած նրան, որ կոնկրետ այդ տերմինը տարածվելա Հոլոքոստից և դրա համար Նյունբերգյան դատավարությունների միջոցով Գերմանիային պատասխանատվության ենթարկելուց *հետո*, ինչպես նաև Հայոց ցեղասպանությանից` Մեծ Եղեռնից հետո: Ցեղասպանությունը միջազգային հանցագործությունա, ինչը ամրագրվածա համապատասխան միջազգային փաստաթղթերում, որոնցում տրվածա Օսմանյան կայսրության կողմից իրականացված հանցագործության ուղղակի և ամբողջական նկարագրությունը: 

Մեկ անգամ ևս մտածի կարծքիդ մասին, հուսով եմ ինքդ կհասկանաս որնա ճիշտ, որնա սխալ:

----------

davidus (23.12.2009), Rammer (23.12.2009), Ափրիկյան (28.05.2014), Հայկօ (23.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> ենթարկելուց հետո


Բռատ մենք Թուրքիային ենթարկած ունենք արդեն :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> *Ինչ լա՛վ, որ ինձ նման մտածող կա։*


Քո նման մտածում ա թուրքիայի միջին քաղաքացին ու ես քո կարծիքը թուրքերի կարծիքից համարյա չեմ տարբերում ու չեմ ջոկում ինչ ես ուզում մեզ հասցրած լինես :Think:

----------

davidus (23.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Բռատ մենք Թուրքիային ենթարկած ունենք արդեն


-*էտ որն ա, դուդուկը??*  /էս էլ` Վ. Պետրոսյան (c), երբ խոսում են, թե ինչ է հարմոնիան/

ինչ լավա յութուբը կա,  աչկիս մի հատ էլ բռնեմ "Վերելքը" նայեմ....  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Rammstein (27.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սիրելի Rammer ես ծանոթ եմ այն մարդկանց հետ որոնք ընդունում են հայոց եղերնը, բայց իրականում ընդունում են այն, որ դա Օսմանյան կայսրության կողմից չի կատարվել, Հայերին աքսորելուց քրդական ավազակախմբերի կողմից են կոտորվել Հայերը, որի համար անգամ կոտորվել են Օսմանյան բանակի ծառայողները։ Իհարկե գյուղավայրերում կոտորվածներ են եղել Հայերի հանդեպ, այդ գյուղում բնակվող այլազգերի կողմից։ Բայց առաջ են բերում այն որ Հայ «ավազակախմբերը» նույնպես ճարդ են կատարել այդ վայրերում բնակվող Թուրքերի հանդեպ։ Ես չգիտեմ որքանով ճիշտ կամ սխալ, բայց փաստ է որ մահացել են նաեւ Թուրքեր, քանակը քիչ կամ շատ։
> Ես ուղակի որպես սովորական մի քաղաքացի եւ հանրության մի մաս, ցանկանում եմ որպեսզի ընդունվեն իրական փաստերը եւ կողմերը մեկը մյուսի ցավերը հասկանալով եւ հարգանք ցուցադրելով, տեղի ունենա մերձեցում։
> Ես հարցին մոտենում եմ միայն մարդկային առումից եւ դրա համար փորցում եմ անձնապես կատարել այն որը  իմ ազգության եւ Թուրքերի համատեղ շահերին կլինի։ Եւ այն հասկացողության մեջեմ որ 100 տարի առաջվա Թուրքերը եւ Հայերը նունը չեն եւ աշխարհը նույնպես։


Ամա~ն, խեղճ թուրքեր: Իրենք չեն կոտորել, ընդամենը հրաման են արձակել, իսկ մենք էլ դրած մեղադրում ենք :Sad:  Եթե քո վրա հարձակվում են, երևի պաշտպանվելու միակ ձևը չդիմադրելն ա չէ՞: Եթե ավելի շատ կոտորեին թուրքերին, հիմա էս օրին չէինք լինի:
Վանդակ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց ոնց-որ թե պատմություն այդքան էլ լավ չգիտես :Think:  Լավ, ասենք պատմություն չգիտես, բայց գոնե Մեհմետ Էմինի կամ Զիա Ալփի, Էնիս Ավնինի բանաստեղծությունները չե՞ս կարդացել՝

_<<Կոխած տեղերուս ամեն մի մասեն արյուն պիտի ժայթքե...
Երկարած թաթիս տակ գարուները՝ աշնան, և աշունները՝
Զնտանի պիտի վերածվեն...
Եթե քար քարի վրա թողնեմ, ետիս թողած օճախս թող քանդվի...
Վարդաստանները մեռելաստան պիտի ընեմ սուրովս...
Պատմությանը պիտի թողնեմ անանկ կործանված ու գետնի հավասար
Ավերակ մը, որ տասը դար մարդիկ չկարողանան
Քաղաքակրթություն կանգնեցնել նրա վրա..._

_...Գթությունը պիտի կախեմ յաթաղանիս ծայրին,
Իմաստությունը՝ հրազենիս փամփուշտին.
Քաղաքակրթությունն էլ՝ նժույգիս հետևի պայտին...>>_

Քեզ գոնե այս տողերը ինչ-որ բան հուշու՞մ են. սրանք պանթուրքիզմի գաղափարախոսներն են:



> Ես չեմ օգտագործում ցեղասպանություն բառը։
> 
> Ըստ ինձ տեղի է ունեցել՝ Եղեռն։
> 
> Գենոցիդ բառը իհարկե միջազգային առումից ի շահ Հայաստանին է, բայց չգիտեմ ես նախընտրում եմ օգտագծրել Եղեռն բառը։


Հա էլի, հայերով էս մի բանով էլ տարբերվենք չէ՞: Թե հիմի Մեծ եղեռն ա եղել, թե Ճ եղեռն, կարևոր չի, կարևորը միջազգային տերմինով կոչելն ա: Երբ օգտագործել են Եղեռնը, այդ ժամանակ գենոցիդ եզրույթը դեռ ասպարեզ չէր մտել՝ որպես միջազգային հանցագործություն:




> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե ինչ կարծիքի են ֆորումի մասնակիցները։ Սխալ չհասկացվի ուղակի, ունեմ լիքը պարապ ժամանակ որի կեսը օգտագործում եմ անձնական կյանքիս, մնացածը զրուցելու։
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ իմանալ թե արձանագրություններից հետո ինչ են մտածում Հայ եւ Թուրք ժողովուրդը։ Նույն թեմայով Թուրքական ֆորումներում խոսում եմ Թուրքերի հետ եւ նրանց կարծիքներն եմ ցանկանում իմանալ։
> 
> Ցավոք այնտեղ էլ ի շահ Հայերի խոսելուց խնդիրների առեւ եմ կանգնում եւ անգամ փակվում են թեմաներս։


Արձանագրությունները կապ չունեն, որովհետև ոչ ոք էլ չի փոխի իր մոտեցումը մի քանի օրում. ես դեմ չեմ եղել հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, հիմա էլ դեմ չեմ. միայն թե շատ շտապ կատարվեց, իսկ դա արդեն սխալ էր: Իսկ պատմության ենթահանձնաժողովն էլ իհարկե իմ համար ամենացավոտն էր, բայց անգամ եթե կազմակերպվի էլ, թուրքերը շանս չունեն:

Հետո էլ թե ինչ կասի Վարդան Պետրոսյանը, իմ համար չափանիշ չի, ճիշտն ասած՝ չեմ էլ դիտել ներկայացումը, բայց ինքը դերասան է, ոչ թե քաղաքական գործիչ:

----------

davidus (23.12.2009), Vandak (23.12.2009)

----------


## Vandak

Պատմությունից հեռու մարդ չեմ, քո ասած բանաստեղծներին էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ, նրանք են որ համարվում են «հանրապետության բանաստեղծներ» որոնք սրսկել են հանրությանը բանաստեղծություններով ազգայնամոլությունը։

Ես գիտեմ որ գենոցիդը ընդունվել է երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ավարտից հետո որպես ոճռագործություն։ 

Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ որ ինչպես աշխարհով մեկ հրեական ճարդը անվանվում է Հոլոքոստ այնպես էլ հայկականը անվանվի Եղեռն եւ ինչ-որ մեկ այլազգ խոսելուց վերաբերյալ դրա օգտագործի այս բառը։

----------


## Բիձա

> *Պատմությունից հեռու մարդ չեմ*, քո ասած բանաստեղծներին էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ, նրանք են որ համարվում են «հանրապետության բանաստեղծներ» որոնք սրսկել են հանրությանը բանաստեղծություններով ազգայնամոլությունը։
> 
> Ես գիտեմ որ գենոցիդը ընդունվել է երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ավարտից հետո որպես ոճռագործություն։ 
> 
> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ որ ինչպես աշխարհով մեկ հրեական ճարդը անվանվում է Հոլոքոստ այնպես էլ հայկականը անվանվի Եղեռն եւ ինչ-որ մեկ այլազգ խոսելուց վերաբերյալ դրա օգտագործի այս բառը։


Vandak, երբևէ հարցրել ես քեզ ծանոթ թուրքերին,  թե "իրադարձությունները", կամ քո ասած եղեռնը  ինչու հենց Պոլսից սկսեցին, -հայ մտավորականությունից՞: 
Եթե դա ոչ վստահելի ռուսամետ հպատակների տեղահանություն էր, ապա առաջին հերթին "տեղահանությունը" պետք է ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմական ճակատի երկանքով, կամ գոնե դրան անմիջականորեն հարող տարածքներում լիներ, այլ ոչ Պոլսում:
Պատմությանը ծանոթ ես, պետք է որ իմանաս, որ իրադարձությունները ընթացել են Պոլսից սկսած- Անատոլիայի խորքերից դեպի պերիֆերիա: Կա որևէ ապացույց որ հայերը ընդունակ էին ներսից Թուրքիան լրջորեն վտանգելու՞: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա   Թուրքիայի արևմուտքում, կամ տարածքով մեկ  տեղահանվող "դավաճան" հայերը բացի ռուսներից ում կողմ էին կողմնորոշված՞:
Կամ էլ միայն հայերն էին ոչ վստահելի՞:  Ինչու հենց հայերին իրադարձեցին՞:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ որ ինչպես աշխարհով մեկ հրեական ճարդը անվանվում է Հոլոքոստ այնպես էլ հայկականը անվանվի Եղեռն եւ ինչ-որ մեկ այլազգ խոսելուց վերաբերյալ դրա օգտագործի այս բառը։


Հրեական ճարդին մինչև Հոլոքոստ անվանելը տրվել է իրավական սահմանում` ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ(ԳԵՆՈՑԻԴ): Երբ որ Հայկական ճարդն էլ ստանա իր իրավական գնահատականը, հետո ինչ անունով ուզում ես կոչիր:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չարաչար սխալվում եք, գենոցիդը հանցագործությունա եղել նաև Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժամանակ: Այն հանդիսանում էր մարդկությամ դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն, իչպես դեռ 1915թ. հայտարարել էին Անտանտի պետությունները: Հետագայում պարզապես հասկանալով այս հանցագործության առավել վտանգավորությունը այն առանձնացվելա մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններից և ինքնուրույն տերմինա ստացել: Հակառակ դեպքում պնդելով, թե գենոցիդ տերմինի առաջացման հետ մեկտեղա այն դարձել հանցագործություն կասկածի տակ է դրվում Նյունբերգյան դատավարությունների օրինականությունը, քանի որ դրանք պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով Գերմանիային չէին օգտագործում գենոցիդ տերմինը, քանի որ այն դեռևս չէր մտել շրջանառության մեջ:

----------


## Marduk

> Ես ուղակի ցանկանում եմ որ ինչպես աշխարհով մեկ հրեական ճարդը անվանվում է Հոլոքոստ այնպես էլ հայկականը անվանվի Եղեռն եւ ինչ-որ մեկ այլազգ խոսելուց վերաբերյալ դրա օգտագործի այս բառը։


Հրեաներին առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում թե ինչ անուն կտաս իրենց ցեղասպանությանը, կասես հոլոքոսթ, շոա, թե ընդանրապես ապոկալիպսիս։
Որովհետև հրեաները առնվազն տարեկան գերմանական իշխանություններից տարեկան մի 100 անգամ ներողություն են լսում ու մի քանի միլլիարդ էլ ստանում տարբեր կանալներով որպես տուժվածներ։

Դե հիմա եթե Թուրքիան էլ սկսի ֆինանսապես ու բարոյապես վերացնել իր կատարած հանցանքի հետևանքները ինչ ուզում ես անունը դիր։ 

Ի վերջո սպանությունը կարելի է անվանել ինչպես *սպանություն* այնպես էլ *կյանքի հետ անհամատեղելի վնասվածքների դիտավորյալ հասցնում*, հիմա եթե ուզում ես որ քո տրագեդիան հատուկ լինի դիր մի այդպիսի անուն որ քեզ դուր է գալիս, բայց դա անիմաստ է եթե չկա որևէ իրավական-քաղաքական հետևանք։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չարաչար սխալվում եք, գենոցիդը հանցագործությունա եղել նաև Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժամանակ: Այն հանդիսանում էր մարդկությամ դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն, իչպես դեռ 1915թ. հայտարարել էին Անտանտի պետությունները: Հետագայում պարզապես հասկանալով այս հանցագործության առավել վտանգավորությունը այն առանձնացվելա մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններից և ինքնուրույն տերմինա ստացել: Հակառակ դեպքում պնդելով, թե գենոցիդ տերմինի առաջացման հետ մեկտեղա այն դարձել հանցագործություն կասկածի տակ է դրվում Նյունբերգյան դատավարությունների օրինականությունը, քանի որ դրանք պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով Գերմանիային չէին օգտագործում գենոցիդ տերմինը, քանի որ այն դեռևս չէր մտել շրջանառության մեջ:


Վան, <<Գենոցիդ>> եզրույթը առաջին անգամ օգտագործվել կամ կարելի է ասել, որ գտնվել է 1944-ին: Իսկ մինչ այդ՝ 1933-ին, երբ նկարագրվել է այդ հանցագործությունը, չունենալով համապատասխան բնորոշում, առաջարկվել է կիրառել <<բարբարոսային հանցագործություն>>-ը /delicta juris gentium/.

----------


## REAL_ist

Լեմկինն էլ հեղինակնա: Աստղ ջան, Լեմկկինը ուղղակի հունալատինական բառով տվելա մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործության սահմանումը, դրանից հետո համապատասխան կոնվենցիայով ցեղասպանությունը առանձնացվելա որպես առանձին միջազգային հանցագործության տեսակ: Ու հատկանշանակա, որ նացիստներին դատելու ժամանակ տերմինը արդեն կար, մեղադրական եզրակացության մեջ նշվում էր, բայց դատավճռում չօգտագործվեց, քանի որ իրավական առումով գենոցիդ տերմինը 1948թ. կոնվենցիայի միջոցովա ուժ ստացել:

"Բարբարոսական հանցագործությունը" իրավական կատեգորիա չի, դրա համար էլ թե Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, թե Հոլոքոսը իրենց ժամանակվա միջազգային իրավունքին համապատասխան որակվել են որպես մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Լեմկինն էլ հեղինակնա: Աստղ ջան, Լեմկկինը ուղղակի հունալատինական բառով տվելա մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործության սահմանումը, դրանից հետո համապատասխան կոնվենցիայով ցեղասպանությունը առանձնացվելա որպես առանձին միջազգային հանցագործության տեսակ: Ու հատկանշանակա, որ նացիստներին դատելու ժամանակ տերմինը արդեն կար, մեղադրական եզրակացության մեջ նշվում էր, բայց դատավճռում չօգտագործվեց, քանի որ իրավական առումով գենոցիդ տերմինը 1948թ. կոնվենցիայի միջոցովա ուժ ստացել:
> 
> "Բարբարոսական հանցագործությունը" իրավական կատեգորիա չի, դրա համար էլ թե Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, թե Հոլոքոսը իրենց ժամանակվա միջազգային իրավունքին համապատասխան որակվել են որպես մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններ:


Սկսեցի հասկանալ- ուրեմն  իմ պապերին, տատերին ու ցեղին  մորթելիս թուրքեը դա այլ տերմինի տակ են  կատարել: :Hands Up: 
Երևի հարցը հենց սրանում է: 
Էն ժամանակ դա կոչվել է "իրադարձություն", դրա համար էլ մինչև հիմա հայերն ու թուրքերն իրար չեն հասկանում: 
Էսքան էլ պարզ:  :Shok:  
Լեմկին էլ բեխաբար մեջ ա ընկել ու վաաբշե ամեն ինչ խառնել:
Վայ քու արա:  :Shok:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բիձա ջան, թուրքերը դրա համար էլ մանեվրելու տեղ ունեն: Բայց կարդալով կոնվենցիան "Ցեղասպանության հանցագործության կանխելու և դրա համար պատժելու" մասին, մասնավորապես նախաբանը, որտեղ նշվածա. "Ընդունելով, որ պատմության բոլոր ժամանակաշրջաններում ցեղասպանությունը մեծ կորուստներ է պատճառել մարդկությանը", պարզա դառնում, որ գենոցիդ տերմինը կիրառելիա նաև անցյալում կատարված ցեղասպանությունների նկատմամբ: 

Բացի դրանից, եթե նայենք հենց ցեղասպանության իրագործման ժամանակաշրջանը, ապա դրա ընթացքում բազմիցս միջազգային հանրությունը ամենաբարձր մակարդակնելով հաստատելա, որ կատարվածը միջազգային հանցագործությունա, մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն: Այսինք այն իր ժամանակվա միջազգային իրավունքի տեսակետից ևս հանդիսանում էր միջազգային հանցագործություն ու իրավական սկզբունքը "չկա օրենք, չկա հանցագործություն" ստեղ բնականաբար չի կարող գործել: Նման ճանաչումներից ամենահեղինակավորն էլ Անտանտի 3 պետությունների համատեղ դեկլարացիայով թուրքիայում կատարվող գործողությունները միջազգային հանցագործություն ճանաչելն էր: 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը հաղթաց պետությունների կողմից ընդունած նմանատիպ դեկլարացիան հիմք հանդիսացավ նացիստների պատասխանատվության համար: Նույն  կերպ էլ առաջին դեկլարացիան է մինչ օրս հիմք հանդիսանում Թուրքիայի պատասխանատվության համար, քանի որ ինչպես գիտենք մարդկության դեմ կատարվող հանցագործությունների համար վաղեմության ժամկետը չի կիրառվում:

----------

Արիացի (24.12.2009), Գաղթական (28.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը, Մեծ Եղեռնը որպես միջազգային հանցագործություն:
> 
> Ինձ թվումա հայկական ֆորումում նման թեմայի առկայությունը պարտադիրա, քանի որ Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը մեր ազգի գլխավոր նպատակներիցա:


էդ թեման մեր կառավարության թեթև ձեռքով մինիմում մի 30 տարի հետաձգվել է, այնպես որ դեռ վաղ է նման թեմա բացելը

----------


## REAL_ist

Թեման քննարկելու համարա, ոչ թե պետական քաղաքականություն իրակացնելու: Հարևան թեման ապացուցեց, որ քննարկելու բաներ կան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեման քննարկելու համարա, ոչ թե պետական քաղաքականություն իրակացնելու: Հարևան թեման ապացուցեց, որ քննարկելու բաներ կան:


ինչ քննարկենք Ռեալ ջան, եղել է թե ո՞չ, թե՞ ինչ միջոցներով ճանաչման հասնել…

ես դեմ եմ որ ցեղասպանությունը լինի մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության նույնիսկ մասը, իսկ ճանաչման համար այսօր որևէ բան անել հնարավոր չէ քանի որ երկու երկրները քննարկում են այդ հարցը և մինչև քննարկումները չավարտվեն ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չէ… ու կախված քննարկումների արդյունքից պարզ կլինի թե ինչ է հնարավոր անել…

----------


## REAL_ist

Բնականաբար ինչ միջոցներով հասնել ճանաչման: Կան նույնիսկ իրավական միջոցներ` ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան դիմելու հնարավորություն:

Վերջերս մի իրավաբանի հետ էի զրուցում ու ինքը չէր հասկանում, ոնց կլինի կոնվենցիան ընդունվելա 48-ին, ցեղասպանությունը կատարվելա 15-ին: Ասում էր հիմք չկա, որ պատասխանատվության ենթարկեն. չկա օրենք, չկա հանցագործություն: Բոլորս գիտենք, որ դարասկզբին ցեղասպանությունա իրականացվել, բայց ինչ հիմքով պետքա պատսխանատվության ենթարկվի Թուրքիան ու Մեծ Եղերնը ճանաճվի միջազգային հանցագործություն, ինձ թվումա շատերը չգիտեն ու վաղը մյուս օր օտարազգին եթե հարց տա, ինձ թվումա քչերը կկարողանան հիմնավորել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բնականաբար ինչ միջոցներով հասնել ճանաչման: Կան նույնիսկ իրավական միջոցներ` ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան դիմելու հնարավորություն:
> 
> Վերջերս մի իրավաբանի հետ էի զրուցում ու ինքը չէր հասկանում, ոնց կլինի կոնվենցիան ընդունվելա 48-ին, ցեղասպանությունը կատարվելա 15-ին: Ասում էր հիմք չկա, որ պատասխանատվության ենթարկեն. չկա օրենք, չկա հանցագործություն: Բոլորս գիտենք, որ դարասկզբին ցեղասպանությունա իրականացվել, բայց ինչ հիմքով պետքա պատսխանատվության ենթարկվի Թուրքիան ու Մեծ Եղերնը ճանաճվի միջազգային հանցագործություն, ինձ թվումա շատերը չգիտեն ու վաղը մյուս օր օտարազգին եթե հարց տա, ինձ թվումա քչերը կկարողանան հիմնավորել:


Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը նախ և առաջ  ներհայկական հարց է: 
Եթե հայ պետական այրերը իրենց վախկոտության, սահմանափակության, տհասության, անգրագիտության, ոչ կոմպետենտության  ու շահամոլության պատճառով ընդունակ չեն տեր կանգնելու ցեղասպանությանը որպես պետական հարցի, ապա ոչ մի երկիր էլ դրան լուրջ չի կարող վերաբերվել: Հարցը չի գնում դաշնակցական կեղծ հայրենասիրականի մասին: Խոսքը գնում է հրեաների պես լուրջ մոտեցմանը: 
Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչն է մուղամով: -Ղարաբաղը- թող ուրիշները ճանաչեն,- Ցեղասպանությունը- թող ուրիշները ճանաչեն, տեր կանգնեն: Մենք թուրքերի   ու ադրբեջանի հետ սիլիբիլի կանենք դուք զբաղվեք էդ հարցով:
ԱՌԸ հա:  :Angry2: 
Հակացանք, 91 թվին սովետը քանդվելիս, վտանգավոր էր  մեծ ղալմաղալի պայմաններում այդ հարցը բարձրացնելը: Բայց հիմա, այս խախանդ վիճակում, նույնը շարունակելը ամենապակասը ջայլամություն է, ուրիշներին էշի տեղ դնել է:  :Ok:

----------

Գաղթական (28.12.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բնականաբար ինչ միջոցներով հասնել ճանաչման: Կան նույնիսկ իրավական միջոցներ` ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան դիմելու հնարավորություն:
> 
> Վերջերս մի իրավաբանի հետ էի զրուցում ու ինքը չէր հասկանում, ոնց կլինի կոնվենցիան ընդունվելա 48-ին, ցեղասպանությունը կատարվելա 15-ին: Ասում էր հիմք չկա, որ պատասխանատվության ենթարկեն. չկա օրենք, չկա հանցագործություն: Բոլորս գիտենք, որ դարասկզբին ցեղասպանությունա իրականացվել, բայց ինչ հիմքով պետքա պատսխանատվության ենթարկվի Թուրքիան ու Մեծ Եղերնը ճանաճվի միջազգային հանցագործություն, ինձ թվումա շատերը չգիտեն ու վաղը մյուս օր օտարազգին եթե հարց տա, ինձ թվումա քչերը կկարողանան հիմնավորել:


բա մինչև հիմա ինչ էինք անում… նոր ենք գլխի ընկե՞լ… բա մնացած երկրները ինչպես են ճանաչել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ապա ոչ մի երկիր էլ դրան լուրջ չի կարող վերաբերվել


կվերաբերվեն Բիձ ջան, ու վերաբերվում են… և հիմնակնում ի վնաս մեզ…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լեմկինն էլ հեղինակնա: Աստղ ջան, Լեմկկինը ուղղակի հունալատինական բառով տվելա մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործության սահմանումը, դրանից հետո համապատասխան կոնվենցիայով ցեղասպանությունը առանձնացվելա որպես առանձին միջազգային հանցագործության տեսակ: Ու հատկանշանակա, որ նացիստներին դատելու ժամանակ տերմինը արդեն կար, մեղադրական եզրակացության մեջ նշվում էր, բայց դատավճռում չօգտագործվեց, քանի որ իրավական առումով գենոցիդ տերմինը 1948թ. կոնվենցիայի միջոցովա ուժ ստացել:
> 
> "Բարբարոսական հանցագործությունը" իրավական կատեգորիա չի, դրա համար էլ թե Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, թե Հոլոքոսը իրենց ժամանակվա միջազգային իրավունքին համապատասխան որակվել են որպես մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններ:


Հա դե ես տերմինի հետ էի :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը պետք է կազմի մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության մաս և մենք վերջապես պետք է Թուրքիայի կառավարությանը դատի տանք: Նույնն է թե հայտնենք մեր պահանջատիրության մասին: 
Մեզ այժմ հարկավոր չէ, որ պետությունները ճանաչեն այդ փաստը, ինչքան որ ճանաչել են մեզ հերիք են, այժմ հարկավոր է ուժերը կենտրոնացնել այդ դատավարության իրականացմանը:
Իսկ նշածս ձևով ավելի շուտ կբարելավենք մեր հարաբերությունները թուրքերի հետ, քան թե ներկա ֆուտբոլային ձևով: Այժմ մենք ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունում ֆուտբոլի գնդակի դերում ենք  :Sad:  :

----------

Արիացի (25.12.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը պետք է կազմի մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության մաս և մենք վերջապես պետք է Թուրքիայի կառավարությանը դատի տանք: Նույնն է թե հայտնենք մեր պահանջատիրության մասին:
> Մեզ այժմ հարկավոր չէ, որ պետությունները ճանաչեն այդ փաստը, ինչքան որ ճանաչել են մեզ հերիք են, այժմ հարկավոր է ուժերը կենտրոնացնել այդ դատավարության իրականացմանը:


Որտեղ դատի տաս?

----------


## REAL_ist

ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարան:  "Ցեղասպանության հանցագործության կանխելու և դրա համար պատժելու" մասին կոնվենցիայի 9-րդ հոդված:

----------

Արիացի (25.12.2009), Գաղթական (28.12.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Լեռնցի

Ուժերի տոտալ մոբիլիզացում էլ առանձնապես պետք չի:
Պետք է սկսել փոքրից ու տեսնել ինչ ռեակցիաներ կան:
Օրինակ կարելի է սկսել տարրական բաններից: Ստամբուլում հայերը լիքը ունեցվածք են ունեցել, որի սեփականության վկայականները ունեն, ապացույցներն էլ կա:
Ընդ որում բռնագրավումներ արվել են ոչ միայն 1915-1923-ին այլ նաև 30-ականներին ու 50-ականների ջարդերի ժամանակ:

Հիմա շատ հանգիստ կարելի է եվրոդատարան տալ ու 95 տոկոսով վստահ եմ որ դատը կհաղթենք:

Բայց դա պետք է սկսել, անողներ են պետք ոչ թե հավայի խոսացողներ ու ես իմ եղբայրության մասին հեքիաթասածներ:
Շատ եք ուզում եղբայրանալ, ձեզ մարդավարի պահեք, ավելի ճիշտ տղամարդավարի ու Թուրքը ձեզ կհարգի, իսկ այսօրվա փալասային մտածողության հայ գործիչների մեծ մասը հարգանքի արժանի չեն էլ: սկսած սուտիմուտի պացիֆիստներից վերջացրած սուտիմուտի ազգայնականներով:

----------


## Norton

> ՄԱԿ-ի միջազգային դատարան:


Եվ դատարանը ինչ որոշում էլ հայտնի պետք է համաձայնվել այնդպես է չէ՞ :Smile: 
Բա, որ մեկ էլ տեսար, ասեենք դատարանը մի ֆանտաստիկ որոշման ա գալիս, որ դա ցեղսպանություն չէր ուղղակի տեղահանություն ուղեկցվող ջարդերով, ասենք և ինչ ընդունելու էս չէ ուզած չուզած:
Բա հետո՞ :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Բա հետո՞


Այդպիսի բան լինել չի կարող:

----------


## Norton

> Այդպիսի բան լինել չի կարող:


Համոզված էս? :Smile:  Մենք հո գիտենք, որ եղելա, բայց այ դատավորներին համոզելը այնքան էլ հեշտ բան չի, քանի դեռ կան շահերի բախում: :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Եթե չենք կարող ապացուցել Ցեղասպանության փաստը, ապա դրան էլ արժանի ենք: Նման դեպքում ինչի հիման վրա ենք պահանջում միջազգային ճանաչում և Թուրքիայի պատասխանատվություն?

----------


## Արիացի

Էդ դատարանը իրա գլխից հենց նենց եզրակացություն հո չի անելու: Պտի դիմեն էդ ասպարեզում առաջադեմ կազմակերպությունների ու մասնագետների: Իսկ զեղասպանության հարցերով զբաղվող բոլոր միջազգային լուրջ կազմակերպություններն էլ արդեն փաստել են, որ դա ցեղասպանություն է:

----------


## Norton

> Եթե չենք կարող ապացուցել Ցեղասպանության փաստը, ապա դրան էլ արժանի ենք: Նման դեպքում ինչի հիման վրա ենք պահանջում միջազգային ճանաչում և Թուրքիայի պատասխանատվություն?


Եղբայր, փաստերի պակաս չունեն, բոլոր երկրներում Գերմանիա, Ֆրանսիա ԱՄՆ, դաստեքով փաստեր կան արխիվացարած, բայց փաստը այն է, որ ճանաել է նշածներիցս միայն Ֆրանսիան, այն էլ զուտ իր երկրի շահերից ելնելով:



> Էդ դատարանը իրա գլխից հենց նենց եզրակացություն հո չի անելու: Պտի դիմեն էդ ասպարեզում առաջադեմ կազմակերպությունների ու մասնագետների: Իսկ զեղասպանության հարցերով զբաղվող բոլոր միջազգային լուրջ կազմակերպություններն էլ արդեն փաստել են, որ դա ցեղասպանություն է:


Այո, բոլոր միջազգային կազմակերպությունները հայտարարում են, որ Հայաստանում  քաղբանտարկյալ կա, բայց դատարանում ու քաղաքական ոլորտում այն դառնումա քրեական հանցագործ:
Արիացի ջան, կարողա որակվի ջարդեր, բայց ցեղասպանույուն/գենոցիդ եզրը չօգտագործվի ու ասեմ քեզ, եթե այդքան հեշտ լիներ հիմա վաղուց արած կլինեին, մանավանդ ՌՔ-ի օրոք: Չգիտեմ Ձեզ որքան այդքան համոզվածություն, իմ համար շանսերը 50/50 է, իսկ դրա համար ռիսկի չէի գնա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եղբայր, փաստերի պակաս չունեն, բոլոր երկրներում Գերմանիա, Ֆրանսիա ԱՄՆ, դաստեքով փաստեր կան արխիվացարած, բայց փաստը այն է, որ ճանաել է նշածներիցս միայն Ֆրանսիան, այն էլ զուտ իր երկրի շահերից ելնելով:


Մի մոռացի որ դատական մարմնի ենք դիմում ու միակ ակնհայտ բացասական որոշումը կարող է լինել կոնվենցիայի կիրառելիության անհնարինությունը վկայակոչելը մինչ դրա կնքումը տեղի ունեցած փաստերի նկատմամբ: Նման դեպքում դատարանը ուղղակի գործը ոչ ընդդատյա կարող է ճանաչել: Եթե դու ունես փաստեր ու հստակ ներկայացնում ես քո դիրքորոշումը ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանը երբեք նման փաստերին հակառակ չի գործի, այլ քաղաքական պատճառներով առաջին հերթին կխուսափի գնահատական տալուց:

Նշեմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ի պետդեպարտամենտի առաջադրանքով միջազգային իրավաբանների մի խումբ ժամանակին եզրակացություն է տվել Հայոց ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ` հաստատելով, որ տեղի ունեցածը ցեղասպանություն էր, սակայն կոնվենցիան չի կարող հետադարձ ուժ ունենալ և այդ հանցագործությունը պետք է գնահատվի կատարման ժամանակաշրջանի միջազգային իրավունքով: Նույնիսկ եթե դատարանը կրկնի այս որոշումը, այն բխում է մեր շահերից:

----------

Արիացի (25.12.2009), Գաղթական (28.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, կարողա որակվի ջարդեր, բայց ցեղասպանույուն/գենոցիդ եզրը չօգտագործվի ու ասեմ քեզ, եթե այդքան հեշտ լիներ հիմա վաղուց արած կլինեին, մանավանդ ՌՔ-ի օրոք: Չգիտեմ Ձեզ որքան այդքան համոզվածություն, իմ համար շանսերը 50/50 է, իսկ դրա համար ռիսկի չէի գնա:


Նորտոն ջան, խոսքը հենց կոնկրետ ցեղասպանություններով զբաղվող կազմակերպությունների մասին է: Անուններով չեմ հիշում, բայց նման ամենահեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունները ընդունել են հենց ցեղասպանություն/գենոցիդ լինելու փաստը:
Դե պարզ ա, որ ամեն ինչ դեռևս այդքան էլ հեշտ չի, հետո էլ նույնիսկ մի տոկոս պարտվելու հավանականությունը մեզ հետ կկանգնեցնի այդ քայլից, քանի որ այս հարցը մեր համար շատ լուրջ է: Ուղղակի պետք ա, որ էս ուղղությամբ նույնպես աշխատանքներ տարվեն, լուրջ պատրաստվեն ու դիմեն կոնկրետ քայլերի:

----------


## Norton

Ռեալիստ ջան, դու ներկայացնում էս իրավաբանական հիմնավորումը, այո ճիշտ էս ցեղասպանությունա: Համոզված եմ, որ դատավորներն էլ են համոզված, որ ցեղասպանությունա, բայց ստոպ էդ դատավորները անկախ են, այնքան, որտեղ հատվումա տվյալ դեպքում ԱՄՆ շահը ու դու դա լավ գիտես:
Քեզ թվումա, ինչ էր խանգարում Բուշին կամ Օբամային արտասանեն: Դատարանը համոզված եմ, որ ճիշտ բնորոշում կտա, բայց եթե շահերը թույլ տան: :Smile: 



> Նորտոն ջան, խոսքը հենց կոնկրետ ցեղասպանություններով զբաղվող կազմակերպությունների մասին է: Անուններով չեմ հիշում, բայց նման ամենահեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունները ընդունել են հենց ցեղասպանություն/գենոցիդ լինելու փաստը:
> Դե պարզ ա, որ ամեն ինչ դեռևս այդքան էլ հեշտ չի, հետո էլ նույնիսկ մի տոկոս պարտվելու հավանականությունը մեզ հետ կկանգնեցնի այդ քայլից, քանի որ այս հարցը մեր համար շատ լուրջ է: Ուղղակի պետք ա, որ էս ուղղությամբ նույնպես աշխատանքներ տարվեն, լուրջ պատրաստվեն ու դիմեն կոնկրետ քայլերի:


Արիացի ջան, կարծում եմ հավանականությունը 1 տոկոսից հաստատ ավելա ու շատ անգամ, սա իմ ահավոր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բնականա, որ ՄԱԿ-ի կառույցը չի կարա ապաքաղաքականացված լինի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ հավանականա, որ գործը ոչ ընդդատյա ճանաչի ու որոշում չընդունի: Բայց փաստերը ճիշտ ներկայացնելու և գրագետ դիրքորոշումը պաշտպանելու դեպքում, ինչի համար երկարատև գրագետ աշխատանքա պետք, բացառում եմ այլ բնորոշում տալը: 

Պետքա սկսել լուրջ աշխատանքներ իրականացնել այս ուղղությամբ: Ես չեմ ասում միանգամից դիմենք դատարանին, բայց պետքա պատրաստ լիենենք օգտագործելու այս բացառիկ հնարավորությունը: Նախ քաղաքական շահերով կարելիա օգտագործել դատարան դիմելու հնարավորությունը, և բացի դրանից մի քանի տարի հետո, եթե հանկարծ ԱՄՆ-ն ճանաչի, ապա այդ դեպքում արդեն դատարանի` մեր դեմ քաղաքական որոշման հնարավորությունը կտրուկ կնվազի:

----------

Արիացի (25.12.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Norton

ԱՄՆ-ը որպես պետություն չի ճանաչել Ցեղասպանությունը, բայց 42 նահանգ ճանաչել են որից մեկը Կալիֆորնիան որտեղ մարդիկ դատի տվին ու դատական հիմքերով հետ ստացան իրենց պապերի ապահովագրական գումարները։

 Այսինքն դատարանները գործում են լրիվ ուրիշ սկզբունքով։ Եթե ապացույց կա որ սա քո հողատարածքն է եղել ու հիմա քոնը չի ինչ պտի ասի դատարանը, ես նկատի ունեմ ասենք հողատարածք Ստամբուլում ոչ թե ամբողջ մի երկիր, որը արդեն քաղաքական կատեգորիա է։

  Ես չեմ ասում որ հիմա գնանք ասենք ՄԱԿ ասենք թե մեզ տվեք Արևմտյան Հայաստանը։ Դա չլինող բան է։ Բայց չէ որ խելքը մեզ տրված է նրա համար որ ռեալիստ լուծումներ փնտրենք։

  Օրինակ եթե Թուրքիան ինքը ընդունում է որ արել է տեղահանումներ, դե թող այդ տեղահանվածների ժառանգներին փոխհատուցում տա։ Նույնիսկ ցեղասպանություն ճանաչելը պարտադիր չի տվյալ տեսանկյունից։ Օսմանյան քաղաքացի են եղել, տեղահանել ես դե հիմա թող վերադառնան ու պետական ֆինանսական աջակցություն որ իրենց տները սարքեն բան ման․․․

----------

Գաղթական (28.12.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Հազար ու մի լուծում կա պետք է փնտրել այդ լուծումները․․․ այլ ոչ թե ելնել ու ամպագորգոռ ասել թե հայդատականությունը իռռացիոնալիզմ է ․․․․

Էս տեմպերով որ բարոյալքեն *ոմանք* ժողովրդին վաղը մյուս օր մարտի մեկը ճանաչել տալը կդառնա իռռացիոնալիզմ

----------


## Ambrosine

Պահանջատերեր ջան, կասե՞ք՝ կոնկրետ ինչի եք հավակնում :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

1. Ճանաչում և սատիսֆակցիայի տրամադրում` բարոյական պատասխանատվություն:
2. Պատճառված նյութական վնասի հատուցում` ռեպարացիաների վճարման միջոցով:
3. Տարածքային պատասխանտվությունը, ինչը թերևս ամենադժվարնա հիմնավորելը:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Norton ջան, լավ ա որ դու ունես այն մտավախությունը, որ հնարավոր է պարզապես ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանին թույլ չտան կատարել ճիշտ որոշում, և նույնսիկ այնպիսի մի փաստի մասին, որի եղելության մեջ բոլորն էլ համոզված են: 
Այդ պարագայում աշխարհի դիմակը կպատռվի, և բոլորն էլ լավ կհասկանան, որ ՄԱԿը զուտ ձևական կառույց է: Դա կարող է շատ մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացնել և դժվար թե օբամաները կարողանան դուրս գալ դրա դեմ: 
Այսինքն նրանք պետք է տեղի տան: Իսկ արդեն այս դեպքում կխաթարվեն նրանց բոլոր ծրագրերը մեր տարածաշրջանի հետ կապված, իսկ դրանք որքանով ցույց են տալիս փաստերը,  անհայանպաստ են:
Հ.Գ. Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քեզնից լսեցի այդպիսի տեսակետ, քանզի դա ենթադրում է, որ դու էլ համարում ես, որ հայերս, աշխարհի վրա մենակ ենք, և ոչ քաղբանտարկյալների, ոչ չգիտեմ ինչերի հարցը, ոչ ոք մեզ համար չի լուծի ի շահ մեզ. այլ պարզապես կօգտագործեն որպես մեխ. մեր գլխին մեխելու համար: Մենք այլևս պետք է հասկանանք, որ մեր հարցերը միմիայն մենք կարող ենք լուծել, և քանի անգամ հույսներս դրել ենք ուրիշի վրա, քաշվել ենք:

----------


## Marduk

> Պահանջատերեր ջան, կասե՞ք՝ կոնկրետ ինչի եք հավակնում


Աստղ ջան իսկ դու պահանջատեր չե՞ս
Քեզ աշխարհի, երկրի, քաղաքի, թաղի դրվածքում ամեն ինչ դուր է գալիս ու ոչ մի ատյանում պահանջներ չունե՞ս:

----------


## Norton

> Norton
> 
> ԱՄՆ-ը որպես պետություն չի ճանաչել Ցեղասպանությունը, բայց 42 նահանգ ճանաչել են որից մեկը Կալիֆորնիան որտեղ մարդիկ դատի տվին ու դատական հիմքերով հետ ստացան իրենց պապերի ապահովագրական գումարները։
> 
>  Այսինքն դատարանները գործում են լրիվ ուրիշ սկզբունքով։ Եթե ապացույց կա որ սա քո հողատարածքն է եղել ու հիմա քոնը չի ինչ պտի ասի դատարանը, ես նկատի ունեմ ասենք հողատարածք Ստամբուլում ոչ թե ամբողջ մի երկիր, որը արդեն քաղաքական կատեգորիա է։
> 
>   Ես չեմ ասում որ հիմա գնանք ասենք ՄԱԿ ասենք թե մեզ տվեք Արևմտյան Հայաստանը։ Դա չլինող բան է։ Բայց չէ որ խելքը մեզ տրված է նրա համար որ ռեալիստ լուծումներ փնտրենք։
> 
>   Օրինակ եթե Թուրքիան ինքը ընդունում է որ արել է տեղահանումներ, դե թող այդ տեղահանվածների ժառանգներին փոխհատուցում տա։ Նույնիսկ ցեղասպանություն ճանաչելը պարտադիր չի տվյալ տեսանկյունից։ Օսմանյան քաղաքացի են եղել, տեղահանել ես դե հիմա թող վերադառնան ու պետական ֆինանսական աջակցություն որ իրենց տները սարքեն բան ման․․․


Հարգելիս նահանգն ու պետոթությունը տարբեր բաներ են, դա նույն է, որ ասես Շիրակի ու Լոռու մարզերը ընդունել են ցեղասպանությունը: Դա էլ հայերին հանգստացնելու մի ձև է:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է փոխահատուցմանը, մոռաբում էս, որ դատի էր տրվել ոչ թե Թուրքիա պետությունը, այլ Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում գործող ֆրանսիական և կարծեմ ամերիկայն ապահովագրական կազմակերպությունները, որը սար ու ձորի տարբերություն է: :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Norton ջան, լավ ա որ դու ունես այն մտավախությունը, որ հնարավոր է պարզապես ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանին թույլ չտան կատարել ճիշտ որոշում, և նույնսիկ այնպիսի մի փաստի մասին, որի եղելության մեջ բոլորն էլ համոզված են: 
> Այդ պարագայում աշխարհի դիմակը կպատռվի, և բոլորն էլ լավ կհասկանան, որ ՄԱԿը զուտ ձևական կառույց է: Դա կարող է շատ մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացնել և դժվար թե օբամաները կարողանան դուրս գալ դրա դեմ: 
> Այսինքն նրանք պետք է տեղի տան: Իսկ արդեն այս դեպքում կխաթարվեն նրանց բոլոր ծրագրերը մեր տարածաշրջանի հետ կապված, իսկ դրանք որքանով ցույց են տալիս փաստերը,  անհայանպաստ են:
> Հ.Գ. Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քեզնից լսեցի այդպիսի տեսակետ, քանզի դա ենթադրում է, որ դու էլ համարում ես, որ հայերս, աշխարհի վրա մենակ ենք, և ոչ քաղբանտարկյալների, ոչ չգիտեմ ինչերի հարցը, ոչ ոք մեզ համար չի լուծի ի շահ մեզ. այլ պարզապես կօգտագործեն որպես մեխ. մեր գլխին մեխելու համար: Մենք այլևս պետք է հասկանանք, որ մեր հարցերը միմիայն մենք կարող ենք լուծել, և քանի անգամ հույսներս դրել ենք ուրիշի վրա, քաշվել ենք:


Լեռնցի ջան կարող էս ասել դիմակ պատռելը ի՞նչ կտա: Դատարանի որոշումը պարտադիր է, անդամ երկրների համար: Ու եթե ասենք դատարանը որոշի, որ ասենք ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, դու ուզած-ճուզած ընդունելու էս ու ձայն դ կտրես, այլապես կարողա սանկցիա գա հենց քեզ վրա, պահանջը չկատարելու համար: 
Իմ համար դատարանը, կամ առավել ևս այլ երկրների կողմից ճանաչելը լուծում չի: Աշխարհում մի պետություն կա, որ պետքա ընդունի ու ճանաչի դա Թուրքիան ա ու վերջ:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա մեխին, դու էլի տանում էս մութ ուժերի ուղղությամբ, ես մի ուրիշ բան կասեմ իրենց շահերից ինչ բխի դա էլ կանեն ու ճիշտ կանեն, որովհետև գլխավորը պետական շահնա ու ես էդ հարցում ոչ մի պետության չեմ մեղադրում, առավել ևս ԱՄՆ-ին:



> 1. Ճանաչում և սատիսֆակցիայի տրամադրում` բարոյական պատասխանատվություն:
> 2. Պատճառված նյութական վնասի հատուցում` ռեպարացիաների վճարման միջոցով:
> 3. Տարածքային պատասխանտվությունը, ինչը թերևս ամենադժվարնա հիմնավորելը:


Դու նշեցիր այն կետերը, որի պատճառով և արդար որոշում տեղի չի ունենա: Թուրքիան այնպիսի ստրատեգիական դիրք ու նշանակություն ունի, որ իր շահերը ամեն տեղ ապահոված կլինի: Պահանջելը հեշտ բանա, բայց էլի եմ կրկնում եթե դա ռեալ լիներ, արդեն վաղուց արված կլիներ Ռեալիստ ջան: :Wink: 
Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այդպես հեշտ ու հանգիստ հարցերը լուծվեն:
Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը հիմա ավելի գերակա խնդիրներ ունի, իսկ ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը արտաքին քաղաքականության գերակայություն ուղղակի չի կարա լինի:

----------

Ambrosine (27.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այդ պարագայում աշխարհի դիմակը կպատռվի, և բոլորն էլ լավ կհասկանան, որ ՄԱԿը զուտ ձևական կառույց է:


ՄԱԿ-ի ձևական կառույց լինելն արդեն մի քանի անգամ ապացուցվել է, ու լրացուցիչ ապացույցների կարիք չկա.
1. Ռուանդայում տղի ունեցած ցեղասպանությունը 90-ականներին, ու ՄԱԿ-ի անգործությունը:
2. ԱՄՆ փաթեթավորումը ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդին ու Իրաքի վրա հարձակվելը 2003-ին: 
3. Սուդանում շարունակվող սովը, կոտորածը ու դարֆուրի փաստացի ցեղասպանությունը: 
4. Բիրմայում ռազմական դիկտատուրան, մարդու իրավունքները վերջնականապես ոտի տակ տալը ու ՄԱԿ-ի ախմախ ու աննպատակ հայտարարությունները: 
5. Իրանի հարցի շուրջ համաձայնության չգալը անվտանգության խորհրդում:
6. Պաղեստինի արաբների ջարդերը Իսրայելի կողմից ու ԱՄԿ-ի անգործությունն ու համաձայնության չգալը անվտանգության խորհրդում: 

Հիմա էս ախմախ կազմակերպությունը իրա դատարանով, որից մենակ բարեգործական ֆունկցիաներն են մնացել, մեկ էլ ամեն տարի UNESCO-ի կողմից սրա-նրա տարի հայտարարելը, 100 տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած ցեղասպանության հարցում ի՞նչ որոշում պիտի կայացնի, որ Թուրքիան էլ բանի տեղ դնի: 

Կարացանք թուրքերին իրենց արածների համար մեր ձեռով պիտի պատժենք, ոնց որ Ղարաբաղի հարցում արդեն մի անգամ արել ենք: Չկարողացանք, սսկվում ենք նստում ենք տեղներս, ու աշխատում ենք ոտատակ չգնալ երկրորդ անգամ, երբ աշխարհը էլի կխառնվի իրար՝ ԱՄՆ-ի Իրանին հարվածելուց հետո:

----------

Norton (27.12.2009), Բիձա (27.12.2009), Գաղթական (28.12.2009), Լեռնցի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 1. Ճանաչում և սատիսֆակցիայի տրամադրում` բարոյական պատասխանատվություն:
> 2. Պատճառված նյութական վնասի հատուցում` ռեպարացիաների վճարման միջոցով:
> 3. Տարածքային պատասխանտվությունը, ինչը թերևս ամենադժվարնա հիմնավորելը:


1. Վան ջան, իսկ բարոյական պատասխանատվության տակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Օրինակ, եթե պիտի միայն ներողություն խնդրելով լինի, շուտվանից արած կլինեին:
2. Ռեպարացիան վճարում է ագրեսիվ պատերազմ սանձազերծողը, իսկ Թուրքիան ուղղակի բնաջնջել է իր տարածքում բնակվող հային :Think: 
3. Ըհը, ինձ ամենաշատ հետաքրքրող կետը. պատասխանատվության ի՞նչ մակարդակ ես դու/դուք նախատեսում, այսինքն՝ հատկապես ո՞ր տարածքների հետ եք:



> Norton ջան, լավ ա որ դու ունես այն մտավախությունը, որ հնարավոր է պարզապես ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանին թույլ չտան կատարել ճիշտ որոշում, և նույնսիկ այնպիսի մի փաստի մասին, որի եղելության մեջ բոլորն էլ համոզված են: 
> Այդ պարագայում աշխարհի դիմակը կպատռվի, և բոլորն էլ լավ կհասկանան, որ ՄԱԿը զուտ ձևական կառույց է: Դա կարող է շատ մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացնել և դժվար թե օբամաները կարողանան դուրս գալ դրա դեմ: 
> Այսինքն նրանք պետք է տեղի տան: Իսկ արդեն այս դեպքում կխաթարվեն նրանց բոլոր ծրագրերը մեր տարածաշրջանի հետ կապված, իսկ դրանք որքանով ցույց են տալիս փաստերը,  անհայանպաստ են:
> Հ.Գ. Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քեզնից լսեցի այդպիսի տեսակետ, քանզի դա ենթադրում է, որ դու էլ համարում ես, որ հայերս, աշխարհի վրա մենակ ենք, և ոչ քաղբանտարկյալների, ոչ չգիտեմ ինչերի հարցը, ոչ ոք մեզ համար չի լուծի ի շահ մեզ. այլ պարզապես կօգտագործեն որպես մեխ. մեր գլխին մեխելու համար: Մենք այլևս պետք է հասկանանք, որ մեր հարցերը միմիայն մենք կարող ենք լուծել, և քանի անգամ հույսներս դրել ենք ուրիշի վրա, քաշվել ենք:





> ՄԱԿ-ի ձևական կառույց լինելն արդեն մի քանի անգամ ապացուցվել է, ու լրացուցիչ ապացույցների կարիք չկա.
> 1. Ռուանդայում տղի ունեցած ցեղասպանությունը 90-ականներին, ու ՄԱԿ-ի անգործությունը:
> 2. ԱՄՆ փաթեթավորումը ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդին ու Իրաքի վրա հարձակվելը 2003-ին: 
> 3. Սուդանում շարունակվող սովը, կոտորածը ու դարֆուրի փաստացի ցեղասպանությունը: 
> 4. Բիրմայում ռազմական դիկտատուրան, մարդու իրավունքները վերջնականապես ոտի տակ տալը ու ՄԱԿ-ի ախմախ ու աննպատակ հայտարարությունները: 
> 5. Իրանի հարցի շուրջ համաձայնության չգալը անվտանգության խորհրդում:
> 6. Պաղեստինի արաբների ջարդերը Իսրայելի կողմից ու ԱՄԿ-ի անգործությունն ու համաձայնության չգալը անվտանգության խորհրդում: 
> 
> Հիմա էս ախմախ կազմակերպությունը իրա դատարանով, որից մենակ բարեգործական ֆունկցիաներն են մնացել, մեկ էլ ամեն տարի UNESCO-ի կողմից սրա-նրա տարի հայտարարելը, 100 տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած ցեղասպանության հարցում ի՞նչ որոշում պիտի կայացնի, որ Թուրքիան էլ բանի տեղ դնի: 
> ...


ՄԱԿ-ի հաշվով միանշանակ ասելը, որ անիմաստ խաղացող է կամ դեր չունի... մի քիչ սխալ է: ՄԱԿ-ը գլխավորապես ֆինանսավորվում է ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից, իր տարածքում է շտաբ-բնակարանը... բայց ՄԱԿ-ը երբեմն բախվում է ԱՄՆ-ի հետ: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինից հետո համաշխարհային պատերազմ չի սանձազերծվել, ուրեմն պիտի ընդունենք, որ ՄԱԿ-ը լավ է աշխատել, ինչը չկարողացավ անել Ազգերի լիգան: Իսկ Ցեղասպանության, Ղարաբաղի ու մնացած հարցերում միայն ԱՄՆ-ը չէ, որ թելադրում է իր կամքը, մի մոռացեք, որ Անվտանգության խորհրդում միայն ԱՄՆ-ը չէ :Wink:  Ես կասեի՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցում գլխավոր խոչընդոտը Ռուսաստանն է:




> Աստղ ջան իսկ դու պահանջատեր չե՞ս
> Քեզ աշխարհի, երկրի, քաղաքի, թաղի դրվածքում ամեն ինչ դուր է գալիս ու ոչ մի ատյանում պահանջներ չունե՞ս:


Ինձ շատ բան դուր չի գալիս, Մարդուկ ջան, բայց ես ռեալ եմ գնահատում: Ես Պողոս Նուբար փաշա չեմ ու շատ կցանկանամ, որ հայերից ոչ մեկն էլ այդպես չլինի: Ես հստակ եմ պատկերացնում, որ հիմա իմ ազգի ուժերից վեր է <<Ծովից ծով Հայաստանը>>: Հետո էլ ավելի լավ է կամաց-կամաց առաջ գնանք, բայց հաստատուն քայլերով, քան թե սին երազներով տեղներումս դոփենք ու դաշնակների նման իրենց հիմնադրման տարելիցին հայտարարենք, թե մեր պայքարը շարունակվում է՝ հանուն անկախ ու միացյալ Հայաստանի: Բա խելքը գլխին մեկը էդ պահին էնտեղ չլինե՞ր, որ ասեր՝ ձեր էդ բարբաջանքի պատճառով ենք հիմա 29743 քառ. կմ-ով :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Ըհը, ինձ ամենաշատ հետաքրքրող կետը. պատասխանատվության ի՞նչ մակարդակ ես դու/դուք նախատեսում, այսինքն՝ հատկապես ո՞ր տարածքների հետ եք:


Ես Անտալիան եմ ուզում: Կարա՞նք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Անտալիան եմ ուզում: Կարա՞նք:


Սպասենք մյուս պահանջներին :Jpit: 

Բայց հեչ ախորժակ չունես. դաշնակներին գերազանցեցիր :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դու նշեցիր այն կետերը, որի պատճառով և արդար որոշում տեղի չի ունենա: Թուրքիան այնպիսի ստրատեգիական դիրք ու նշանակություն ունի, որ իր շահերը ամեն տեղ ապահոված կլինի: Պահանջելը հեշտ բանա, բայց էլի եմ կրկնում եթե դա ռեալ լիներ, արդեն վաղուց արված կլիներ Ռեալիստ ջան:
> Ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե այդպես հեշտ ու հանգիստ հարցերը լուծվեն:
> Հ.Գ. Հայաստանը հիմա ավելի գերակա խնդիրներ ունի, իսկ ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը արտաքին քաղաքականության գերակայություն ուղղակի չի կարա լինի:


Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ասել, թե հեշտա: Մի քանի գրառում առաջ արդեն գրեցի`


> Պետքա սկսել լուրջ աշխատանքներ իրականացնել այս ուղղությամբ: Ես չեմ ասում միանգամից դիմենք դատարանին, բայց պետքա պատրաստ լիենենք օգտագործելու այս բացառիկ հնարավորությունը: Նախ քաղաքական շահերով կարելիա օգտագործել դատարան դիմելու հնարավորությունը, և բացի դրանից մի քանի տարի հետո, եթե հանկարծ ԱՄՆ-ն ճանաչի, ապա այդ դեպքում արդեն դատարանի` մեր դեմ քաղաքական որոշման հնարավորությունը կտրուկ կնվազի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 1. Վան ջան, իսկ բարոյական պատասխանատվության տակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Օրինակ, եթե պիտի միայն ներողություն խնդրելով լինի, շուտվանից արած կլինեին:
> 2. Ռեպարացիան վճարում է ագրեսիվ պատերազմ սանձազերծողը, իսկ Թուրքիան ուղղակի բնաջնջել է իր տարածքում բնակվող հային
> 3. Ըհը, ինձ ամենաշատ հետաքրքրող կետը. պատասխանատվության ի՞նչ մակարդակ ես դու/դուք նախատեսում, այսինքն՝ հատկապես ո՞ր տարածքների հետ եք:


Միայն պաշտոնական ներողություն խնդրելը ու ցեղասպանության փաստը պաշտոնապես ընդունելը առաջացնումա լուրջ իրավական հետևանքներ Աստղ ջան: Դրանից հետո նյութական վնասի հատուցումը անխուսափելիա դառնում: Ինչից ես ենթադրում, որ ռեպարացիան պարտադիր ագրեսիվ պատերազմ սանձազերծելու հետա կապված? Ռեպարացիան նյութական պատասխանատվության տեսակա, երբ հատուցվումա միջազգային հանցագործությամբ պատճառված վնասը` այդ թվում ցեղասպանության հանցագործության կատարման հետևանքով առաջացածը: Հիշի Գերմանիայի և Իսրաելի միջև ռեպարացիաների մասին պայմանագիրը, որով հրեա ժողովրդին պատճառված նյութական վնասը հատուցելու պարտավորություն ստանձնեց Գերմանիան:

Ինչ մնումա տարածքային հարցին, որևէ կոնկրետ բան ինքս էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, քանի որ արդեն նշեցի շատ բարդա հստակ բան ասելը, քանի որ տարածքային պատասխանատվության ինստիտուտ որպես այդպիսին չկա միջազգային իրավունքում: Բայց հրաժարվելը տարածքային պահանջներից աբսուրդա. հիմնավորման ուղղիներ փնտրելուց հրաժարվելը ոչ այլ ինչա, եթե ոչ Թուրքիային և ցեղասպանության իրագործողների պաշտպանություն:

Վերջին հաշվով պատասխանատվության հարցերը լուծվելու են կամ պայմանագրով, կամ միջազգային դատարանի վճռով, որն էլ պետքա հստակ չափերը և ձևերը սահմանի; Վաղ թե ուշ հասնելու ենք դրան, ԱՄՆ-ի ճանաչումից հետո այդ պահը չափազանց մոտա լինելու:

----------

Ambrosine (27.12.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> 1. Վան ջան, իսկ բարոյական պատասխանատվության տակ ի՞նչ ես հասկանում: Օրինակ, եթե պիտի միայն ներողություն խնդրելով լինի, շուտվանից արած կլինեին:
> 2. Ռեպարացիան վճարում է ագրեսիվ պատերազմ սանձազերծողը, իսկ Թուրքիան ուղղակի բնաջնջել է իր տարածքում բնակվող հային
> 3. Ըհը, ինձ ամենաշատ հետաքրքրող կետը. պատասխանատվության ի՞նչ մակարդակ ես դու/դուք նախատեսում, այսինքն՝ հատկապես ո՞ր տարածքների հետ եք:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ՄԱԿ-ի հաշվով միանշանակ ասելը, որ անիմաստ խաղացող է կամ դեր չունի... մի քիչ սխալ է: ՄԱԿ-ը գլխավորապես ֆինանսավորվում է ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից, իր տարածքում է շտաբ-բնակարանը... բայց ՄԱԿ-ը երբեմն բախվում է ԱՄՆ-ի հետ: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ *2-րդ համաշխարհայինից հետո համաշխարհային պատերազմ չի սանձազերծվել, ուրեմն պիտի ընդունենք, որ ՄԱԿ-ը լավ է աշխատել, ինչը չկարողացավ անել Ազգերի լիգան:* Իսկ Ցեղասպանության, Ղարաբաղի ու մնացած հարցերում միայն ԱՄՆ-ը չէ, որ թելադրում է իր կամքը, մի մոռացեք, որ Անվտանգության խորհրդում միայն ԱՄՆ-ը չէ Ես կասեի՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցում գլխավոր խոչընդոտը Ռուսաստանն է:
> 
> ...


Աստղ ջան, պատերազմ չսանձազերծվելը դա արևելք-արևմուտք երկբևեռ միջուկային հավասարակշիռ, զսպող դիմակայության և ասպես կոչված ուժերի բալանսի հաշվին էր: ՄԱԿ-ն այստեղ վաաբշե կապ չունի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, պատերազմ չսանձազերծվելը դա արևելք-արևմուտք երկբևեռ միջուկային հավասարակշիռ, զսպող դիմակայության և ասպես կոչված ուժերի բալանսի հաշվին էր: ՄԱԿ-ն այստեղ վաաբշե կապ չունի:


Դա հասկանալի ա, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը նույն հաջողությամբ մինչև 48 թիվը կարող էր ԽՍՀՄ-ի վրա կիրառել ատոմայինը, կամ մինչև 53 թիվը՝ ջրածնայինը: Ամեն դեպքում Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր դերը ունի:

----------


## Norton

> Հիմա էս ախմախ կազմակերպությունը իրա դատարանով, որից մենակ բարեգործական ֆունկցիաներն են մնացել, մեկ էլ ամեն տարի UNESCO-ի կողմից սրա-նրա տարի հայտարարելը, 100 տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած ցեղասպանության հարցում ի՞նչ որոշում պիտի կայացնի, որ Թուրքիան էլ բանի տեղ դնի:


Ինչպես Աստղ ասեց, տրիբուն ջան, ՄԱԿ-ը ըստ էության արդեն սառը պատերազմից հետո սպառել է իրեն ու կորցրել իր ֆունկցիաները: Միակ էֆֆեկտիվ բանը, որ կարող է անել դա հումանիտար, առողջապահական, մշակույթային միջոցառումներն են: Ամեն կազմակերպություն ստեղծվում է մի գործողության համար, որի կատարելուց հետո այն ուղղակի դառնում է ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ: Այնքան որ ՄԱԿ-ին դիմելը իմ համար լուրջ չի: Քո նշած օրինակները բխում էն սրանից:

----------


## Elmo

> Դա հասկանալի ա, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը նույն հաջողությամբ մինչև 48 թիվը կարող էր ԽՍՀՄ-ի վրա կիրառել ատոմայինը, կամ մինչև 53 թիվը՝ ջրածնայինը: Ամեն դեպքում Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր դերը ունի:


Չէր կարող, որովհետև էդքան պոտենցիալ չուներ, որ տոտալ ոչնչացում ապահովեր: Ռմբակոծիչը նույնիսկ տեղ չէին կարող հասցնել: Մենակ հո ատոմային ռումբով չի՞: Քա՞նի ատոմային 10 կիլոտոննանոց(այն ժամանակվա ամենահզոր ռումբը) ռումբ պետք է գցեին, որ Ռուսաստանիը վերանար: Եթե շանս ունենային 100 տոկոս կկիառեյին: 10 կիլոտոննանոց պայթյուններ օրեկան մի քանի անգամ պալիգոններում էին անում: Սկի հիմա մի քանի հազար մեգատոննանոց լիցքերով են վախում իրարից:
Անվտանգության խորհուրդը տրաքած կառույց ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէր կարող, որովհետև էդքան պոտենցիալ չուներ, որ տոտալ ոչնչացում ապահովեր: Ռմբակոծիչը նույնիսկ տեղ չէին կարող հասցնել: Մենակ հո ատոմային ռումբով չի՞: Քա՞նի ատոմային 10 կիլոտոննանոց(այն ժամանակվա ամենահզոր ռումբը) ռումբ պետք է գցեին, որ Ռուսաստանիը վերանար: Եթե շանս ունենային 100 տոկոս կկիառեյին: 10 կիլոտոննանոց պայթյուններ օրեկան մի քանի անգամ պալիգոններում էին անում: Սկի հիմա մի քանի հազար մեգատոննանոց լիցքերով են վախում իրարից:
> Անվտանգության խորհուրդը տրաքած կառույց ա:


Տրաքած չի :Wink:  Էդ խորհուրդն ա աշխարհում ապահովում խաղաղությունը... եթե անգամ ՄԱԿ-ը որպես կազմակերպություն վերանա, գերտերություններով պիտի նման պայմանագիր ունենան, որ կարողանան իրադրությունը աշխարհում իրենց ձեռքում պահել:

Իսկ այն ժամանակվա զենքերն ու հիմիկվա զենքերը, հնարավորությունները... այլ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչպես Աստղ ասեց, տրիբուն ջան, ՄԱԿ-ը ըստ էության արդեն սառը պատերազմից հետո սպառել է իրեն ու կորցրել իր ֆունկցիաները: Միակ էֆֆեկտիվ բանը, որ կարող է անել դա հումանիտար, առողջապահական, մշակույթային միջոցառումներն են: Ամեն կազմակերպություն ստեղծվում է մի գործողության համար, որի կատարելուց հետո այն ուղղակի դառնում է ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ: Այնքան որ ՄԱԿ-ին դիմելը իմ համար լուրջ չի: Քո նշած օրինակները բխում էն սրանից:


Մեկ էլ արտակարգ կոկտեյլ փարթիներ ա կազմակերպում: Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.12.2009), Բիձա (28.12.2009), Գաղթական (28.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրաքած չի Էդ խորհուրդն ա աշխարհում ապահովում խաղաղությունը... եթե անգամ ՄԱԿ-ը որպես կազմակերպություն վերանա, գերտերություններով պիտի նման պայմանագիր ունենան, որ կարողանան իրադրությունը աշխարհում իրենց ձեռքում պահել:
> 
> Իսկ այն ժամանակվա զենքերն ու հիմիկվա զենքերը, հնարավորությունները... այլ են:


Աշխարհում խաղաղություն ?? Աստղո ջան, աշխարհում արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա խաղաղություն չկա. Իրաք, Պաղեստին, Կովկաս, Բալկաններ, Աֆղանստան, Պակիստան-Հնդկաստան, Սուդան, Սոմալի, Ռունդա, Ուգանդա, Բուրունդի, Լիբերիա, Չեչնիա, Թուրքիա: Ու էս ամեն ինչը բալանսի խախտվելուց հետո: ՄԱԿ-ը յա եղած, յա չեղած: Ու ահագին սպասելիքներ ունենք, հանձինս Իրանի: Իսկ մինչև էս վերջիններս, երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո, ջանս, Կորեա, Վիետնամ, Աֆղանստան, Իրան-Իրաք, Իսրայել-արաբական աշխարհ: Որն ասեմ ? ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհուրդը պատերազմից հետո քարտեզ գծող կառույց ա, ու մեծերին, իրանց գործերը անելուց հետո, հավաքում ա մի տեղ, որ աշխարհի կադաստրային արժեքը որոշեն: ՄԱԿ-ը մի գլուխ Իսրայելին դատապարտող որոշումա ընդունել, հետո ? Մեզ էլ ա դատապարտել մի անգամ, կարծեմ: 

Ես ցեղասպանության հարցով ՄԱԿ-Մուկ-դատարան մատարան խառնելուն միշտ էլ սկեպտիցիզմով եմ վերաբերվել: Ոչ մի ռեալ օգուտ դրանից ակնկալել պետք չի: Բայց հիմա, մեր քյալամների ստորգրած վերջին արձանագրություններից հետո, կարծում եմ, որ ինչ-որ մի ձևի մեր հիմնական կոզրը պահել պետք ա, կլինի ՄԱԿ-ում թե ուրիշ տեղ: Մարդկությունը չպիտի հանկարծ, մի արձանագրության ստորագրումից հետո, հայերի ցեղասպանությունը գրի սառույցին, թուրքերին էլ սարքի աշխարհի ամենաքաղաքակիրթ ազգ: Էտ արդար չի: Բայց էլի, դա միջազգային դատարանների ու անվտանգության խորհուրդների հարց չի: Մեր հարցն ա ու մեր պրոբլեմն ա:

Իշխանությունների տեղը ունենք քյանդրբազների կոդլ: Մեր միջազգային դիրքերը, նույնիսկ մեր նման փոքր երկրի համար հավասարացվել է հողին: Ունենք ախմախ երկիր, մեր դիրքն էլ աշխարհում ախմախ դիրք պիտի լինի, ու բոլորը թքած պիտի ունենան մեր վրա էլ մեր ցեղասպանության վրա էլ: Հիմա մենք մեր ցեղասպանությունով ոնց որ աշխարհի համար ավելորդ բեռ լինենք, քանի որ մեզանից բան չենք ներկայացնում. քոսոտ ենք, ազատ չենք, բայց բարձր նվում ենք: 

Այ հենց կունենանք նամուսով երկիր, նորմալ իշխանություն, որը մեզ նորմալ կներկայացնի աշխարհին, ՀԱՅ-ի իրավունքը ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ պաշտպանված կլինի, էտ ժամանակ էլ բարձր կարանք խոսենք մեր պրոբլեմների մասին ու մեզ կլսեն: Հիմա, երբ մենք խոսում ենք մեր պրոբլեմների մասին, թողնում ենք կոմպլեքսավորված հիվանդների տեղ, քանի որ ցեղասպանության հետևանքով մեկ ու կես միլոին կոտորվել ա, մի էտքան էլ գաղթել թուրքերի ձեռով, իսկ հիմա տոչնո էտքան էլ գաղթել ա Հայաստանից անվերադարձ, ու հայերի ձեռքով: Ինձ որ լսեք, պետք ա պայքարել էս պահին իրականացվող Ցեղասպանության դեմ, որ վաղը թուրքերի արած ցեղասպանության պահանջատեր ժառանգներ մնացած լինեն Հայաստանում:

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), REAL_ist (28.12.2009), Բիձա (28.12.2009), Գաղթական (28.12.2009), Հայկօ (28.12.2009), Մաեստրո (13.01.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աշխարհում խաղաղություն ?? Աստղո ջան, աշխարհում արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա խաղաղություն չկա. Իրաք, Պաղեստին, Կովկաս, Բալկաններ, Աֆղանստան, Պակիստան-Հնդկաստան, Սուդան, Սոմալի, Ռունդա, Ուգանդա, Բուրունդի, Լիբերիա, Չեչնիա, Թուրքիա: Ու էս ամեն ինչը բալանսի խախտվելուց հետո: ՄԱԿ-ը յա եղած, յա չեղած: Ու ահագին սպասելիքներ ունենք, հանձինս Իրանի: Իսկ մինչև էս վերջիններս, երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո, ջանս, Կորեա, Վիետնամ, Աֆղանստան, Իրան-Իրաք, Իսրայել-արաբական աշխարհ: Որն ասեմ ? ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհուրդը պատերազմից հետո քարտեզ գծող կառույց ա, ու մեծերին, իրանց գործերը անելուց հետո, հավաքում ա մի տեղ, որ աշխարհի կադաստրային արժեքը որոշեն: ՄԱԿ-ը մի գլուխ Իսրայելին դատապարտող որոշումա ընդունել, հետո ? Մեզ էլ ա դատապարտել մի անգամ, կարծեմ: 
> 
> Ես ցեղասպանության հարցով ՄԱԿ-Մուկ-դատարան մատարան խառնելուն միշտ էլ սկեպտիցիզմով եմ վերաբերվել: Ոչ մի ռեալ օգուտ դրանից ակնկալել պետք չի: Բայց հիմա, մեր քյալամների ստորգրած վերջին արձանագրություններից հետո, կարծում եմ, որ ինչ-որ մի ձևի մեր հիմնական կոզրը պահել պետք ա, կլինի ՄԱԿ-ում թե ուրիշ տեղ: Մարդկությունը չպիտի հանկարծ, մի արձանագրության ստորագրումից հետո, հայերի ցեղասպանությունը գրի սառույցին, թուրքերին էլ սարքի աշխարհի ամենաքաղաքակիրթ ազգ: Էտ արդար չի: Բայց էլի, դա միջազգային դատարանների ու անվտանգության խորհուրդների հարց չի: Մեր հարցն ա ու մեր պրոբլեմն ա:
> 
> Իշխանությունների տեղը ունենք քյանդրբազների կոդլ: Մեր միջազգային դիրքերը, նույնիսկ մեր նման փոքր երկրի համար հավասարացվել է հողին: Ունենք ախմախ երկիր, մեր դիրքն էլ աշխարհում ախմախ դիրք պիտի լինի, ու բոլորը թքած պիտի ունենան մեր վրա էլ մեր ցեղասպանության վրա էլ: Հիմա մենք մեր ցեղասպանությունով ոնց որ աշխարհի համար ավելորդ բեռ լինենք, քանի որ մեզանից բան չենք ներկայացնում. քոսոտ ենք, ազատ չենք, բայց բարձր նվում ենք: 
> 
> Այ հենց կունենանք նամուսով երկիր, նորմալ իշխանություն, որը մեզ նորմալ կներկայացնի աշխարհին, ՀԱՅ-ի իրավունքը ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ պաշտպանված կլինի, էտ ժամանակ էլ բարձր կարանք խոսենք մեր պրոբլեմների մասին ու մեզ կլսեն: Հիմա, երբ մենք խոսում ենք մեր պրոբլեմների մասին, թողնում ենք կոմպլեքսավորված հիվանդների տեղ, քանի որ ցեղասպանության հետևանքով մեկ ու կես միլոին կոտորվել ա, մի էտքան էլ գաղթել թուրքերի ձեռով, իսկ հիմա տոչնո էտքան էլ գաղթել ա Հայաստանից անվերադարձ, ու հայերի ձեռքով: Ինձ որ լսեք, պետք ա պայքարել էս պահին իրականացվող Ցեղասպանության դեմ, որ վաղը թուրքերի արած ցեղասպանության պահանջատեր ժառանգներ մնացած լինեն Հայաստանում:


Գրառմանդ վերջին մասին հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ:

Բայց համաձայն չեմ խաղաղության պահով. Գնել ջան, ես էդքանը գիտեմ, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ էդ մանր պատերազմների փոխարեն կարող էր սանձազերծվել 3-րդ համաշխարհայինը, ապա սա որակում ենք որպես խաղաղության ժամանակաշրջան: Եթե իրերին տանք իրենց անունները, ապա մենք էլ Տաք պատերազմի մեջ ենք: Սառը պատերազմը նրանով է առանձնահատուկ, որ ստեղծվել են զենքեր, որոնք զսպել են հակամարտող կողմերին: Ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ Սառը պատերազմը ավարտվել է. այժմ էլ ինչպես մինչև 91 թիվը ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ռուսաստանի փոխարեն պատերազմում են իրենց ազդեցության ոլորտի երկրները (client states): Ու ինչպես Սառը պատերազմի ժամանակ Կուբայի ճգնաժամը սպառնում էր, որ Սառը պատերազմը կվերածվի Թեժ պատերազմի, այս անգամ էլ դա Վրաստանն էր առավելապես: Միակ տարբերությունը այն է, որ որոշ պետություններ կամ խմբավորումներ հայտ են ներկայացրել՝ ուժային կենտրոն դառնալու:

Անվտանգության խորհուրդը մեզ չի էլ դատապարտել. մեր մասին ընդունած բանաձևը մեզ խնդրում է, որ միջնորդենք Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունների մոտ՝ համաձայնության գալու, կրակը դադարեցնելու... ոչինչ չասող ու չպարտադրող բանաձև: Բայց էլի եմ ասում. Ադրբեջանի հետ Ռուսաստանն է այս հարցը կարգավորելու, կարծում եմ՝ արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ պայմանագիր կնքվել է նրանց միջև՝ Ղարաբաղի շուրջ:

Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ Անվտանգության խորհրդում հավաքված են այն պետությունները, որոնցից էլ կախված է խաղաղությունը. այն կլինի, թե չի լինի, նրանք են որոշում: Ու այս կառույցի լրջությունը հենց դրանում է: Եթե, էլի եմ ասում, ՄԱԿ-ը լուծարվի երբևէ, այս խորհուրդը կամ կվերածվի ինքնուրույն կառույցի կամ կձևավորվի մի ինչ-որ նոր պայմանագիր՝ հանուն խաղաղության ու անվտանգության: Հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ. այսօր գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ միտինգներ են լինում, կոնֆերանսներ, պայմանագրեր են կնքվում... ու ինչի՞ այդ հարցին լուծում չի տրվում: Միայն նրա համար, որ գլխավոր արտանետողները, մթնոլորտը կեղտոտողները տերություններն են. նրանք չեն միանում այն համաձայնագրին, որով պետք է կրճատվեն արտանետումները, արդյունաբերական ձեռնարկությունների թիվը, ու պայմանագիրն էլ անիմաստ է դառնում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Գրառմանդ վերջին մասին հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ:
> 
> Բայց համաձայն չեմ խաղաղության պահով. Գնել ջան, ես էդքանը գիտեմ, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ էդ մանր պատերազմների փոխարեն կարող էր սանձազերծվել 3-րդ համաշխարհայինը, ապա սա որակում ենք որպես խաղաղության ժամանակաշրջան: Եթե իրերին տանք իրենց անունները, ապա մենք էլ Տաք պատերազմի մեջ ենք: Սառը պատերազմը նրանով է առանձնահատուկ, որ ստեղծվել են զենքեր, որոնք զսպել են հակամարտող կողմերին: Ու ես չեմ կարծում, որ Սառը պատերազմը ավարտվել է. այժմ էլ ինչպես մինչև 91 թիվը ԱՄՆ-ի ու Ռուսաստանի փոխարեն պատերազմում են իրենց ազդեցության ոլորտի երկրները (client states): Ու ինչպես Սառը պատերազմի ժամանակ Կուբայի ճգնաժամը սպառնում էր, որ Սառը պատերազմը կվերածվի Թեժ պատերազմի, այս անգամ էլ դա Վրաստանն էր առավելապես: Միակ տարբերությունը այն է, որ որոշ պետություններ կամ խմբավորումներ հայտ են ներկայացրել՝ ուժային կենտրոն դառնալու:
> 
> Անվտանգության խորհուրդը մեզ չի էլ դատապարտել. մեր մասին ընդունած բանաձևը մեզ խնդրում է, որ միջնորդենք Ղարաբաղի իշխանությունների մոտ՝ համաձայնության գալու, կրակը դադարեցնելու... ոչինչ չասող ու չպարտադրող բանաձև: Բայց էլի եմ ասում. Ադրբեջանի հետ Ռուսաստանն է այս հարցը կարգավորելու, կարծում եմ՝ արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ պայմանագիր կնքվել է նրանց միջև՝ Ղարաբաղի շուրջ:
> 
> Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ Անվտանգության խորհրդում հավաքված են այն պետությունները, որոնցից էլ կախված է խաղաղությունը. այն կլինի, թե չի լինի, նրանք են որոշում: Ու այս կառույցի լրջությունը հենց դրանում է: Եթե, էլի եմ ասում, ՄԱԿ-ը լուծարվի երբևէ, այս խորհուրդը կամ կվերածվի ինքնուրույն կառույցի կամ կձևավորվի մի ինչ-որ նոր պայմանագիր՝ հանուն խաղաղության ու անվտանգության: Հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ. այսօր գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ միտինգներ են լինում, կոնֆերանսներ, պայմանագրեր են կնքվում... ու ինչի՞ այդ հարցին լուծում չի տրվում: Միայն նրա համար, որ գլխավոր արտանետողները, մթնոլորտը կեղտոտողները տերություններն են. նրանք չեն միանում այն համաձայնագրին, որով պետք է կրճատվեն արտանետումները, արդյունաբերական ձեռնարկությունների թիվը, ու պայմանագիրն էլ անիմաստ է դառնում:


Աստղ ջան, հավատա, Տրիբունը առաջին ու մնացած այլ մասերով էլ է ճիշտ:  :Smile: 
Ավելացնեմ, որ  լատինական ամերիկայից գաղթած մի հրեա իմ հետ զրույցում վստահեցնում էր, որ վերջին տարիներին այնտեղ հրահրված ավանտյուրաների պատճառով զոհվել է ոչ պակաս քան 1 միլիոն մարդ: 
Դու մեծ տեղ ես տալիս քյաֆտառ կառույցներին ու սատելիտ երկրներին:
Ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ գերտերության ռազմական դոկտրինն այնպիսին է, որ  իր երկի ներսում չպետք է ունենա  բավարար քանակով կազարմաներ: Հրահրվում է պատերազմ, նավերով մոտեցվում են զորքերը, տեղադրվում կազարմաները, նոր պայմաններում փորձարկվում  են զինամթերքը, նոր տակտիկաները, մոտեցումները: Իհարկե վերջերս դա սկսել է վատ աշխատել: Բայց մանրից երևի դա էլ հաղթահարվի: 
Մասնագետները  գլոբուսին նայելով են քննարկում գեոքաղաքականությունը, քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այդպես վարվել, այլ ոչ թե փաստաթղթեր կարդալով: Այնտեղ բառեր են, հաճախ էությունից զուրկ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, հավատա, Տրիբունը առաջին ու մնացած այլ մասերով էլ է ճիշտ: 
> Ավելացնեմ, որ  լատինական ամերիկայից գաղթած մի հրեա իմ հետ զրույցում վստահեցնում էր, որ վերջին տարիներին այնտեղ հրահրված ավանտյուրաների պատճառով զոհվել է ոչ պակաս քան 1 միլիոն մարդ: 
> Դու մեծ տեղ ես տալիս քյաֆտառ կառույցներին ու սատելիտ երկրներին:
> Ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ գերտերության ռազմական դոկտրինն այնպիսին է, որ  իր երկի ներսում չպետք է ունենա  բավարար քանակով կազարմաներ: Հրահրվում է պատերազմ, նավերով մոտեցվում են զորքերը, տեղադրվում կազարմաները, նոր պայմաններում փորձարկվում  են զինամթերքը, նոր տակտիկաները, մոտեցումները: Իհարկե վերջերս դա սկսել է վատ աշխատել: Բայց մանրից երևի դա էլ հաղթահարվի: 
> Մասնագետները  գլոբուսին նայելով են քննարկում գեոքաղաքականությունը, քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ այդպես վարվել, այլ ոչ թե փաստաթղթեր կարդալով: Այնտեղ բառեր են, հաճախ էությունից զուրկ:


Նյետ էլի, այ մարդ :Smile: 
Մեծ տեղ ընդհանրապես չեմ տալիս, բայց հո չե՞ս կարող ժխտել, որ հիմա Թեժ պատերազմ չի աշխարհում, որովհետև Անվտանգության խորհրդի պետությունները դեռ համաձայնության են գալիս միմյանց հետ: Հենց խորը ճեղքեր առաջանան այնտեղ, կարելի է զորահավաքը սկսել :Wink: 

Գլոբուսը ասում է, որ ցամաքն է իշխողը: Ընդհանրապես՝ գեոպոլիտիկան ու փաստաթղթերը իրար չեն հակասում /հիմնական նպատակը նկատի ունեմ/: Heartland-ի համա՞ր է գնում պայքարը, հիասքանչ է, թալլասսոկրատիան պայքարում է Եվրասիայի համար: Դարձյալ ըստ իս՝ Անակոնդայի ստրատեգիայով:

----------


## REAL_ist

Աշխարհում հարցերը բոլորս էլ գիտենք ովքեր են լուծում: Բայց ետ հարց որոշելուն որոշակի կանոնակարգված ձև տալու նպատակով գոյություն ուն Անվտանգության Խորհուրդը: Ուղղակի կազմակերպչական կառույցա, ձևաչափ, որով հանդիմպում ու իրավական առումով պարտադիր որոշումներ են ընդունում աշխարհի մեծերը: Իսկ համաշխարհային խաղաղությունը ոչ թե Անվտանգության Խորհրդիցա կախված, այլ հենց ետ մեծերից, դա ինձ թվումա բոլորին էլ պարզա:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.12.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Նյետ էլի, այ մարդ
> Մեծ տեղ ընդհանրապես չեմ տալիս, բայց հո չե՞ս կարող ժխտել, որ հիմա *Թեժ պատերազմ չի աշխարհում, որովհետև Անվտանգության խորհրդի պետությունները դեռ համաձայնության են գալիս միմյանց հետ:* Հենց խորը ճեղքեր առաջանան այնտեղ, կարելի է զորահավաքը սկսել
> Գլոբուսը ասում է, որ ցամաքն է իշխողը: Ընդհանրապես՝ գեոպոլիտիկան ու փաստաթղթերը իրար չեն հակասում /հիմնական նպատակը նկատի ունեմ/: Heartland-ի համա՞ր է գնում պայքարը, հիասքանչ է, թալլասսոկրատիան պայքարում է Եվրասիայի համար: Դարձյալ ըստ իս՝ Անակոնդայի ստրատեգիայով:


Հա էլի, Աստղ ջան:  :Smile: 
Թեժ ասելով ի նկատի ունես որ համաշխարհային չի՞ :
Գազայում կոնցլագեր է, Իրաքում 2-300000 զոհված են, 3-4 միլիոն փախստական, Աֆղանստանում դեռ նոր է թեժանում: Մեր հնուց իմացած թեժը հիմա նույնությամբ անելն էշություն է, դրա համար էլ չի արվում: Անվտանգության խորհուրդը դրա հետ  կապ   չունի: 
Վերևներում միշտ էլ սկզբնական որոշումները մոտավոր, անորոշ են լինում: Սկզբից իդէան է,  հետո մոտավոր գնահատականը, հետո ժողովրդին  խաբելու, համոզելու թատրոնը, հետո  էլ հրամանը: 
Դրանից հետո արդեն շունը տիրոջ չի ճանաչի, մինչև այդ թատերաբեմում ռեսուրսների սպառումը: 
Հայտնի է, որ օրինակ Իրաքում կռվի սկսելուց հետո փողով պետք է կաշառվեին տեղական լակոտ լուկուտը ու կամաց- կամաց դառնային պրոարևմտյան: Փողը ուշացավ, շատ տեղերում  հենց բանակի շեֆերը մեջ-մեջ արին: Դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մի տեղ միայն  100 անոցներ են տարած եղել, մանրադրամ չի եղել ու ամեն ինչ ներառյալ մեկ բաժակ կոֆեն $100 է արժեցել: 
Պատերազմի ու ղեկավարության աբսուրդները առհասարակ միշտ էլ  շատ են, երբեմն դժվար ընկալելի: Այդ չիմացողին է թվում թե պրոցեսը կառավարելի է:  
Քեզ թվում է մարտի մեկին հաշվել էին, թե ինչ են անելու- ոչ ընդհանուր դրվածք է եղել- հարցը լուծեք: Հետո արդեն լուծելիս այն դառել է 10+ զոհ, 100 ավոր վիրավորներ, բանտարկվածներ, ու խոշտանգվածներ:  Արդյունքում ամեն նման դեպքից հետո պլանկեն է իջնում: Հրաման կատարողն ու հրաման տվողը դառնում են հավասարապես կրիմինալ ու միախառնվում իրար: 
Քո անվտանգության խորհուրդ ասածի քթի տակ չեն ձևավորվել հիմիկվա  կոնցլեգերները, թափվել  միլիոնավորների արյունն ու արտագաղթը՞:
Արևմուտքը մի քանի ապուշի հաշվարկներով  լոկալ պատերազմեր գռգռեց երրորդ երկրներում:  էնտեղից էլ փախան եկան լցվեցին եվրոպա ու սկսեցին մզկիթներ սարքել- արդեն 3000 հատ: 
Հիմա արդեն  էդ սկզբնական մի քանի դեգեներատի արածն անդառնալի է: Էնպես որ անվտանգության խորհուրդ ասածը թիթիզ հավերի ու  աքլոր ֆռացողների հավանոց է- իրական կյանքից հեռու:
 Մի քիչ ավելի հեռվից նայի, ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ կտեսնես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա էլի, Աստղ ջան: 
> Թեժ ասելով ի նկատի ունես որ համաշխարհային չի՞ :
> Գազայում կոնցլագեր է, Իրաքում 2-300000 զոհված են, 3-4 միլիոն փախստական, Աֆղանստանում դեռ նոր է թեժանում: Մեր հնուց իմացած թեժը հիմա նույնությամբ անելն էշություն է, դրա համար էլ չի արվում: Անվտանգության խորհուրդը դրա հետ  կապ   չունի: 
> Վերևներում միշտ էլ սկզբնական որոշումները մոտավոր, անորոշ են լինում: Սկզբից իդէան է,  հետո մոտավոր գնահատականը, հետո ժողովրդին  խաբելու, համոզելու թատրոնը, հետո  էլ հրամանը: 
> Դրանից հետո արդեն շունը տիրոջ չի ճանաչի, մինչև այդ թատերաբեմում ռեսուրսների սպառումը: 
> Հայտնի է, որ օրինակ Իրաքում կռվի սկսելուց հետո փողով պետք է կաշառվեին տեղական լակոտ լուկուտը ու կամաց- կամաց դառնային պրոարևմտյան: Փողը ուշացավ, շատ տեղերում  հենց բանակի շեֆերը մեջ-մեջ արին: Դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մի տեղ միայն  100 անոցներ են տարած եղել, մանրադրամ չի եղել ու ամեն ինչ ներառյալ մեկ բաժակ կոֆեն $100 է արժեցել: 
> Պատերազմի ու ղեկավարության աբսուրդները առհասարակ միշտ էլ  շատ են, երբեմն դժվար ընկալելի: Այդ չիմացողին է թվում թե պրոցեսը կառավարելի է:  
> Քեզ թվում է մարտի մեկին հաշվել էին, թե ինչ են անելու- ոչ ընդհանուր դրվածք է եղել- հարցը լուծեք: Հետո արդեն լուծելիս այն դառել է 10+ զոհ, 100 ավոր վիրավորներ, բանտարկվածներ, ու խոշտանգվածներ:  Արդյունքում ամեն նման դեպքից հետո պլանկեն է իջնում: Հրաման կատարողն ու հրաման տվողը դառնում են հավասարապես կրիմինալ ու միախառնվում իրար: 
> Քո անվտանգության խորհուրդ ասածի քթի տակ չեն ձևավորվել հիմիկվա  կոնցլեգերները, թափվել  միլիոնավորների արյունն ու արտագաղթը՞:
> ...


Դիվանագիտական տերմիններով 3 տեսակի պատերազմ կա՝ Թեժ (Hot), Տաք (Warm), Սառը (Cold): Թեժը, երբ բանակցությունները տապալվել են, բանակները կռվում են: Տաք, երբ բանակցությունները շարունակվում են, բայց բանակները պատրաստ են հարձակման: Իսկ Սառը պատերազմը մեզ քաջածանոթ պատերազմն է, որը բնութագրում է ԽՍՀՄ-ի և ԱՄՆ-ի միջև հարաբերությունները՝ 45 թվից սկսած. գրականության մեջ համարվում է ավարտված՝ ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումով, բայց իմ կարծիքով շարունակվում է: Հենց նույն լոկալ պատերազմները հրահրվում են Մեծերի կողմից: Նրանք իրար մեջ համաձայնության են գալիս՝ ազդեցության գոտիների բաժանման շուրջ, հետո մի քանի բոցաշունչ, դատապարտող ճառ են կարդում ու վերջ: Այդպիսի դեպք եղավ Հունաստանի հետ, երբ Արևմուտքը զորքերը մտցրեց, ԽՍՀՄ-ը հանդես եկավ Հունաստանի պաշտպանությամբ, բայց ընդամենը՝ խոսքեր: Արդեն կարծեմ Պոտսդամում :Think:  համաձայնել էին, որ Հունաստանը Արևմտյան ազդեցության գոտի է լինելու: Դրա համար էլ խոսքերին չհաջորդեցին գործողությունները: Այդպես եղել է, այդպես լինելու է միշտ:

Համ ասում ես, որ աշխարհի մեծերն են թելադրում, համ էլ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը համարում ես զրո. չէ՞ որ էնտեղ հենց մեծերն են հավաքված :Smile: :

----------


## Բիձա

> Դիվանագիտական տերմիններով 3 տեսակի պատերազմ կա՝ Թեժ (Hot), Տաք (Warm), Սառը (Cold): Թեժը, երբ բանակցությունները տապալվել են, բանակները կռվում են: Տաք, երբ բանակցությունները շարունակվում են, բայց բանակները պատրաստ են հարձակման: Իսկ Սառը պատերազմը մեզ քաջածանոթ պատերազմն է, որը բնութագրում է ԽՍՀՄ-ի և ԱՄՆ-ի միջև հարաբերությունները՝ 45 թվից սկսած. գրականության մեջ համարվում է ավարտված՝ ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումով, բայց իմ կարծիքով շարունակվում է: Հենց նույն լոկալ պատերազմները հրահրվում են Մեծերի կողմից: Նրանք իրար մեջ համաձայնության են գալիս՝ ազդեցության գոտիների բաժանման շուրջ, հետո մի քանի բոցաշունչ, դատապարտող ճառ են կարդում ու վերջ: Այդպիսի դեպք եղավ Հունաստանի հետ, երբ Արևմուտքը զորքերը մտցրեց, ԽՍՀՄ-ը հանդես եկավ Հունաստանի պաշտպանությամբ, բայց ընդամենը՝ խոսքեր: Արդեն կարծեմ Պոտսդամում համաձայնել էին, որ Հունաստանը Արևմտյան ազդեցության գոտի է լինելու: Դրա համար էլ խոսքերին չհաջորդեցին գործողությունները: Այդպես եղել է, այդպես լինելու է միշտ:
> 
> Համ ասում ես, որ աշխարհի մեծերն են թելադրում, համ էլ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը համարում ես զրո. չէ՞ որ էնտեղ հենց մեծերն են հավաքված:


Աստղ ջան, Երկբևեռ աշխարհը շատ կուռ տրամաբնություն ուներ: Այն որևէ կերպ համեմատելի չէ ներկայիս բառադի վիճակի հետ: Հիմա  մեծերը ոչ թե պաշտոնապես են գործը համաձայնեցնում, այլ ներքին շատ լարված շահերին համապատասխան, ըստ եղած ուժային դաշտին ու հրեական խաղերին համապատասխան: Շների պես գռմռալով ու իրար կծռտելով:  
Եղել է արդյոք մի պատերազմ, որ անվտանգության նիստով որոշված լինի՞-չգիտեմ, մի գուցե դասագրքային մի օրինակ գտնես: Բայց ըստ վերջին օրինակների, պատերազմը ծրագրավորում են  մի 2 հոգի, հետո համոզում երկրի ֆորմալ ղեկավարին, թե հլա տես ինչ կուկլա սխեմա ենք գծել, ու սկսվում է կոշմարը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես էդքանը գիտեմ, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ էդ մանր պատերազմների փոխարեն կարող էր սանձազերծվել 3-րդ համաշխարհայինը, ապա սա որակում ենք որպես խաղաղության ժամանակաշրջան:


Աստղո ջան, դու մեր հարգված ու սիրված միջազգայնագետ դիվանագետն ես, չեմ ուզում երկար վիճեմ հետդ, քանի որ դու գիդությամբ կչալես, իսկ մենք ուղղակի սիրաղական ուսումնասիրողներ ենք: Անկեղծ եմ ասում: 

Բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ 3-րհ համաշխարհային չի եղել միայն ու միայն մի պատճառով - 3-րդ համաշխարհային պոտենցիալ սանձազերծող բոլոր երկրները ատոմային բոմբ ունեին առաջին համաշխարհայինից հետ արդեն մի տաս տարվա ընթացքում: Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր գործը արեց մինչև 60-ականների վերջը, երբ ֆրանսիական ու անգլիական կայսրությունների փլուզումը քարտեզագրեց, նորանկախ երկրներին սարքեց ՄԱԿ անդամ: Մի քսան տարի առաջ էլ վավերացրեց վերջին կայսրության ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումը ու գծեց վերջին քարտեզը (ներառյալ մանր-մունր Հարավասլավիաներ ու Չեխոսլովակիաներ, Էրիթրեա): Դա ընդամենը պեչատ դնող ու վավերացնող կառույց ա: Ուրիշ բան չի անում: Չլիներ ՄԱԿ կամ անվտանգության խորհուրդ, կլիներ մի ուրիշ կառույց, որը մեծերին կհավաքեր իրար կողքի, որ քարտեզագրում ու վավերացում անեին: 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը սկսվեց օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով, ու եթե այն ժամանակ ՄԱԿ լիներ էլի սկսվելու էր: 3-րդ համաշխարհայինը չի սկսվել էլի օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով, ու եթե ՄԱԿ չլիներ, էլի չէր սկսվելու:

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մոռոցա - վերջին անգամ աշխարհը ռեալ կանգնել ա 3-րդ համաշխարհայինի վտանգի առաջ կարիբյան կրիզիսի ժամանակ: Ու էն ժամանակ ոչ մի ՄԱԿ ու անվտանգության խորհուրդ ոչ մի բան էլ չէր կարա աներ, քանի որ համ Սովետը համ Յանկիները թքած ունեին ամենալավ ՄԱԿ-ի վրա: Հարցը լուծվեց էն ժամանակ երբ Խրուշչովն ու Քենեդին լեզու գտան:

----------

REAL_ist (28.12.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մոռոցա - վերջին անգամ աշխարհը ռեալ կանգնել ա 3-րդ համաշխարհայինի վտանգի առաջ կարիբյան կրիզիսի ժամանակ: Ու էն ժամանակ ոչ մի ՄԱԿ ու անվտանգության խորհուրդ ոչ մի բան էլ չէր կարա աներ, քանի որ համ Սովետը համ Յանկիները թքած ունեին ամենալավ ՄԱԿ-ի վրա: Հարցը լուծվեց էն ժամանակ երբ Խրուշչովն ու Քենեդին լեզու գտան:


Աստղ ջան ինչ է գրված դասագրքերում կարիբյանի մասին՞ 
Բացատրում են, թե իմաստն ինչում էր՞:
Կարող ես Ինճիռլիկի բազայի հետ կապված մեզ հարցը լուսաբանես: Որ խորանաս, կպարզվի, որ կարիբյան ասածը մեր մասով մինչև օրս դեռ պրոբլեմ է:  Բազան պահվեց ոչ միայն լիդերների իրար հետ լեզու գտնելու, այլ  թուրքերի խաղերի շնորհիվ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, ես ձեզ հասկանում եմ, ու ասածս էլ նույնն է. դուք ինձ չեք հասկանում :Beee: 
Ես էլի եմ գրել 62 թվի ճգնաժամի մասին, էլի եմ ասել, որ եթե անգամ ՄԱԿ-ը լուծարվի, Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր կազմով կամ նոր կառույց պետք է ձևավորի կամ էլ հենց ինքը գոյատևի: :Cry:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժողովուրդ, ես ձեզ հասկանում եմ, ու ասածս էլ նույնն է. դուք ինձ չեք հասկանում
> Ես էլի եմ գրել 62 թվի ճգնաժամի մասին, էլի եմ ասել, որ եթե անգամ ՄԱԿ-ը լուծարվի, *Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր կազմով կամ նոր կառույց պետք է ձևավորի կամ էլ հենց ինքը գոյատևի*:


Ֆորմալ- մի գուցե, բայց ոչ-ֆորմալ, իրական դերային իմաստով այն դեկորացիա է ու այդպիսին էլ կմնա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան ինչ է գրված դասագրքերում կարիբյանի մասին՞ 
> Բացատրում են, թե իմաստն ինչում էր՞:
> Կարող ես Ինճիռլիկի բազայի հետ կապված մեզ հարցը լուսաբանես: Որ խորանաս, կպարզվի, որ կարիբյան ասածը մեր մասով մինչև օրս դեռ պրոբլեմ է:  Բազան պահվեց ոչ միայն լիդերների իրար հետ լեզու գտնելու, այլ  թուրքերի խաղերի շնորհիվ:


Պատճառը հետևյալում էր. Բատիստան դիկտատուրա էր հաստատել երկրում ու, բնականաբար, չէր էլ հետաքրքրվում ժողովրդի հոգսերով: Աղքատություն էր համատարած: Ինչքան էլ օգնություն էր գալիս Կուբա, մի քանիսը հարստանում էին, ժողովուրդը էլի աղքատ էր մնում: Դե այս հողի վրա շատերը անգամ սոցիալիստական գաղափարներ էին քարոզում: Դա շարունակվեց մինչ այն պահը, երբ ապստամբները 1959-ին Ֆիդել Կաստրոյի գլխավորությամբ հեղաշրջում արեցին և տապալեցին Բատիստայի կառավարությունը: Առաջինը, ինչ արեց Կաստրոն, ժողովրդին թշվառության մեջ պահողներին պատժելն էր, ապա հաջորդ քայլը երկրի ամերիկյան կազմակերպությունների ազգայնացումն էր: Դրան հաջորդեց ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից էմբարգոն: Սա մեծ տնտեսական հարված էր, քանի որ Կուբայի հիմնական ապրանքատեսակը շաքարն էր, որն էլ արտահանվում էր ԱՄՆ: Կաստրոն այլ ելք չուներ, քան ուղղել հայացքը դեպի ԽՍՀՄ, որն էլ գնեց այդ շաքարը: 60 թվին Կաստրոն իրեն հռչակեց սոցիալիստ, ոչ թե կոմունիստ: Իսկ հակամարտությունը կարծես թե սկսվեց 62-ի CIA-ի այն հաղորդագրությունից, որ ահազանգում էր, թե Կուբայի տարածքում ռուսական ռազմաբազաներ կան:
Ի վերջո նամակագրություն սկսվեց առաջնորդների միջև. Խրուշչովը Քենեդուն գրել էր, որ կհանի միջուկայինը Կուբայից, եթե ԱՄՆ-ը հանի Թուրքիայից: Քենեդին իր հերթին առաջարկեց հետևյալը. ԽՍՀՄ-ը հեռացնում է իր զենքը Կուբայից, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը դադարեցնում է Կուբայի շրջափակումը: Մի խոսքով, այս կետով էլ համաձայնության եկան, որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում ԱՄՆ-ը զինված ներխուժում էր պլանավորել՝ Կուբա: Իսկ Թուրքիայի ռազմակայանների մասին չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Եկեք չշեղվենք թեմայից, բոլորս էլ ինձ թվումա համակարծիք ենք, որ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը գերտերությունների հանդիպումների կազմակերպման ու հարցերի լուծման ձևաչափա ուղղակի: Սենց թե նենց առանց նրանցից որևէ մեկի համաձայնության ոչ մի հարց չի կարա լուծվի հենց նույն Անվտանգության խորհրդում: Ամեն ինչ նրանց կամքիցա կախված ու եթե խաղաղության պահպանման իրական կամք լինի Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր դերը փայլու կկատարի: Բայց խաղաղությունը աշխարհում ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռնտու չի, ինչքան էլ ցավալիա:

----------


## Norton

Այսօր հավանաբար Սերբիան Հաագայի միջազգային դատարան հայց կներկայացնի ընդդեմ Խորվաթիայի՝ Հարավսլավիայում քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ժամանակ 1991-95թթ. խորվաթական տարածքում սերբերի նկատմամբ իրականացված ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու պահաջնով:

սպասենք զարգացումներին :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (04.01.2010), Rammer (05.01.2010), REAL_ist (05.01.2010)

----------


## C i S c 0

> Եկեք չշեղվենք թեմայից, բոլորս էլ ինձ թվումա համակարծիք ենք, որ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը գերտերությունների հանդիպումների կազմակերպման ու հարցերի լուծման ձևաչափա ուղղակի: Սենց թե նենց առանց նրանցից որևէ մեկի համաձայնության ոչ մի հարց չի կարա լուծվի հենց նույն Անվտանգության խորհրդում: Ամեն ինչ նրանց կամքիցա կախված ու եթե խաղաղության պահպանման իրական կամք լինի Անվտանգության խորհուրդը իր դերը փայլու կկատարի: Բայց խաղաղությունը աշխարհում ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռնտու չի, ինչքան էլ ցավալիա:


 Ճիշտ ես ասում դա գերտերություններին ոնց հարմար լինի, նենց էլ կլուծվի ետ հարցը, հիմա նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը իրա շահերն են հետապնդում դրա համարել հարցը չի լուծվում, ետա քաղաքականությունը արդարության մասին խոսք էլ չի կարա լինի...

----------


## tikopx

ասեք այո ,քվեարկեք աշխարյի ամենամեծ հարցումում սղմեք yes ` թուրքերը քվեարկել են 76 % չճանաչելու համար , մենք ընդհամենը 23 %  
www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et

----------

_DEATH_ (13.02.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> ասեք այո ,քվեարկեք աշխարյի ամենամեծ հարցումում սղմեք yes ` թուրքերը քվեարկել են 76 % չճանաչելու համար , մենք ընդհամենը 23 %  
> www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et


Եթե ասենք գերակշռի yes-ը, ամերիկացիները կընդունեն ցեղասպանությունը? Եթե հա, ուրեմն ցանկության դեպքում կարանք օրական մարդա մի 100 անգամ քվեարկենք, Օպերայով msn սայթի հետ կապված բոլոր քուքիները մաքրում եմ, էլի լինում ա քվեարկել, ափսոս 10.50-ի Private Tab-ը նորմալ չի աշխատում  :Sad:  մի հատ քուքի պահում ա էտ սայթի, օրենքով ոչ մի բան չպիտի պահեր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ասեք այո ,քվեարկեք աշխարյի ամենամեծ հարցումում սղմեք yes ` թուրքերը քվեարկել են 76 % չճանաչելու համար , մենք ընդհամենը 23 %  
> www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21253084/from/et


Եթե պիտի թուրքերի ասելով ճանաչեն կամ չճանաչեն, էլ մեր ինչի՞ն է պետք իրենց ճանաչելը :Wink: :
Ու, ընդհանրապես, ճանաչման գործընթացը իբր բարձր ատյաններ մտցնելը հետապնդում է մեկ նպատակ՝ ստիպել Թուրքիային վավերացնելու արձանագրությունները: Ախր այդքան միամիտ չպիտի լինի մեր ազգը: Պատմությունը անիվ է, որը անընդհատ պտտվում է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե պիտի թուրքերի ասելով ճանաչեն կամ չճանաչեն, էլ մեր ինչի՞ն է պետք իրենց ճանաչելը:
> Ու, ընդհանրապես, ճանաչման գործընթացը իբր բարձր ատյաններ մտցնելը հետապնդում է մեկ նպատակ՝ ստիպել Թուրքիային վավերացնելու արձանագրությունները: Ախր այդքան միամիտ չպիտի լինի մեր ազգը: Պատմությունը անիվ է, որը անընդհատ պտտվում է:


Իմ իմանալով թուրքերը հայերից շատ են: Ոնց էլ քվերակենք, մենք պիտի տակ տված լինենք: Նենց որ թուլանում ենք, ու հաճույք ենք ստանում: Յանկիները որ ընդունով լինեն, msn քվեարկությանը չեն նայի հաստատ:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ համար այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ այս կամ այն պետության ճանաչելը, նույնիսկ թրքերի ճանաչելն էլ կյանքի նպատակ չէ...
Ինձ համար դրանք միայն արտաքին, ձևական բաներ են։ Ցեղասպանությունը ես իմ մեջ եմ կրում, այն իմն է, ու ինձ համար մեկ-մեկ սրբապղծության է նման, որ իմ ու իմ ազգի ողբերգությունը սարքում են զանազան կեղտոտ շահարկումների, քաղաքական խաղերի առարկա, կեղտոտ ձեռքերով ու բերաններով դիպչում են նրան...
Ես ուզում եմ, որ աշխարհն իմանա, որ եղել է Մեծ Եղեռնը, որ բոլորը ճանաչեն, բայց դա երբեք կյանքի նպատակ չեմ դարձնի, որովհետև շատ ավելի կարևոր է, որ մենք ինքներս պատշաճ վերաբերմունք ցույց տանք մեր պատմության այդ էջին, ինչը չենք անում։ 
Այն հայը, որը կարող է ասել «այսպես կոչված ցեղասպանությունը» կամ գրել այդ բառը չակերտների մեջ, ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունի սրանից-նրանից ճանաչում պահանջելու/մուրալու :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------

Tig (16.02.2010), Պանդուխտ (15.02.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ինձ համար այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ այս կամ այն պետության ճանաչելը, նույնիսկ թրքերի ճանաչելն էլ կյանքի նպատակ չէ...
> Ինձ համար դրանք միայն արտաքին, ձևական բաներ են։ Ցեղասպանությունը ես իմ մեջ եմ կրում, այն իմն է, ու ինձ համար մեկ-մեկ սրբապղծության է նման, որ իմ ու իմ ազգի ողբերգությունը սարքում են զանազան կեղտոտ շահարկումների, քաղաքական խաղերի առարկա, կեղտոտ ձեռքերով ու բերաններով դիպչում են նրան...
> Ես ուզում եմ, որ աշխարհն իմանա, որ եղել է Մեծ Եղեռնը, որ բոլորը ճանաչեն, բայց դա երբեք կյանքի նպատակ չեմ դարձնի, որովհետև շատ ավելի կարևոր է, որ մենք ինքներս պատշաճ վերաբերմունք ցույց տանք մեր պատմության այդ էջին, ինչը չենք անում։ 
> Այն հայը, որը կարող է ասել «այսպես կոչված ցեղասպանությունը» կամ գրել այդ բառը չակերտների մեջ, ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունի սրանից-նրանից ճանաչում պահանջելու/մուրալու


Հայոց  ցեղասպանությոան  փաստը  ամբողջ  աշխարհին  ցոույց  տալու  փորցը  կատարվել  է  ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ  ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԻ  

կողմից  1921 - թվականի  մարտի  15 - ին   երբ  ՀԱՅՈՑ  արծիվը   մահապատժի  ենտարկեց  թուրք  առնետին   և  ՀԱՅՈՑ

ցեղասպանությունը  ճանաչվեց  ժամանակիս  քաղաքակիրթ  հասարակության  կողմից  այն  բանից  հետո  երբ  Բեռլինում

ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ  ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԸ  արդարացվեց  և  ազատ  արձակվեց  իր  կատարած  սպանության  համար  :

այս  մասին  գրված  է  աշխարհի  բոլոր  խոշոր  հանրագիտարաններում   --   ահա     link - ը


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soghomon_Tehlirian

Հետևաբար  եվրոպական  պետությունների  հանկարծակի  ակտիվությունը  այս  հարցի  շուրջ  բոլորովին  էլ

Հայերին  հաճոյանալը  կամ  էլ  պատմության  սխալները  ուղղելը  չէ  ,  այլ  նրանք  իրենց  սեփական  

//  դառդն  են  լացում  //  այն  բանից  հետո  ,  որ  եվրոպան  լցրին  մուսուլմաններով   ,  հիմա  արդեն

սկսել  են  հասկանալ  Պարույր  Սեվակի  խոսքերը   //   սուրբ  նշխար  շան  բերանում  //  և  քանի  դեռ

իրենց  //  սւրբ  նշխարը  //  չեր  ընկել  շան  բերանը  իրենք  հիշել  անգամ  չեին  ուզում  Հայերի  մասին  :

ՈՒ  հանկարծ  հիշեցին  ,  իհարկե  ահավոր  ուշ  ,  երբ  արդեն  վոչինչ  չեն  կարող  փոխել  ,  որովհետև

իրենք  հոժարակամ  իրենց  երկիրը  տվին  մուսուլմաններին  ,  այն  ժամանակ  երբ  անգլիացի  ,  ֆռանսիացի  և

և  գերմանացի  տղաները  //  իրար  հետևից  էին  վազվզում  //   իրենց  իսկ  աղջիկները  մուսուլման  երեխաներ

էին  ծնում  այդ  երկրների  համար  և  արթյունքում   ստացվեց  ,  որ  եվրոպան  լցվեց  բնիկ  մուսուլմաններով  ,

որոնցից  այլևս  ազատվել  հնարավոր  չէ  ,  քանի  որ  ,  նրանք  նույնքան  խոր  արմատներով  կապված  են  այդ

երկրին  ,  որքան  որ   քրիստոնիաները :  

ՈՒշադրություն  դարցրեք  իրողությունների  ընթացքին  Շվեցարիան  լինելով  աշխարհի  ամենա օրինապաշտ 

պետությունը  օրենքով  արգելեց  շվեցարիաում  մեջիթներ  կառուցելը  ,  շվեդիան  հանկարծ  հիշել  է  ,  որ

Հայկական  ցեղասպանություն  է  տեղի  ունեցել  դա  արել  են  մուսուլմանները  և  նրանցից  պետք  է  զգուշանալ ,

անգլիան  պատերազմ  գնաց  արաբների  դեմ  այն  դեպքում  երբ  անգլիաի  կեսը  արաբ  է  :

Սրանք  հուսահատ  ճիչեր  են   նրանց  կողմից  և  ոչ  մի  արդյունք  էլ  չեն  տալու  ,  որովհետև  արդեն  շատ

ուշ  է  :

----------

Բիձա (26.02.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայոց  ցեղասպանությոան  փաստը  ամբողջ  աշխարհին  ցոույց  տալու  փորցը  կատարվել  է  ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ  ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԻ  
> 
> կողմից  1921 - թվականի  մարտի  15 - ին   երբ  ՀԱՅՈՑ  արծիվը   մահապատժի  ենտարկեց  թուրք  առնետին   և  ՀԱՅՈՑ
> 
> ցեղասպանությունը  ճանաչվեց  ժամանակիս  քաղաքակիրթ  հասարակության  կողմից  այն  բանից  հետո  երբ  Բեռլինում
> 
> ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ  ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԸ  արդարացվեց  և  ազատ  արձակվեց  իր  կատարած  սպանության  համար  :
> 
> այս  մասին  գրված  է  աշխարհի  բոլոր  խոշոր  հանրագիտարաններում   --   ահա     link - ը
> ...


ազիզ ջան, ցեղասպանությունը ժամանակի թուրք կառավարությունն է կազմակերպել, եթե տեղյակ չես ու արաբներն ու մուսուլմանները ոչ մի կապ չունեն դրա հետ, հայերը շատ մուսուլմանական երկրներում լավ էլ ապրում են, իրենց եկեղեցիներն էլ կառուցում են …ի՞նչ ես ուզում

----------

Մեղապարտ (05.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> ազիզ ջան, ցեղասպանությունը ժամանակի թուրք կառավարությունն է կազմակերպել, եթե տեղյակ չես ու արաբներն ու մուսուլմանները ոչ մի կապ չունեն դրա հետ, հայերը շատ մուսուլմանական երկրներում լավ էլ ապրում են, իրենց եկեղեցիներն էլ կառուցում են …ի՞նչ ես ուզում


Շնորհակալություն  ,  որ  ինձ  հուշեցիր  թէ  ով  է  կազմակերպել  Հայոց  ցեղասպանությունը :

Միայն  մի  բան  դեռևս  անհայտ  է  ինձ  համար  ,  նրանք  էլ  էն  // գալուբոյ   //   եղել  ,

կարողա   իմանաս  :

----------


## _DEATH_

> Հայոց  ցեղասպանությոան  փաստը  ամբողջ  աշխարհին  ցոույց  տալու  փորցը  կատարվել  է  ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ  ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԻ  
> կողմից  1921 - թվականի  մարտի  15 - ին   երբ  ՀԱՅՈՑ  արծիվը   մահապատժի  ենտարկեց  թուրք  առնետին   և  ՀԱՅՈՑ
> 
> ցեղասպանությունը  ճանաչվեց  ժամանակիս  քաղաքակիրթ  հասարակության  կողմից  այն  բանից  հետո  երբ  Բեռլինում
> 
> ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ  ԹԵՀԼԵՐՅԱՆԸ  արդարացվեց  և  ազատ  արձակվեց  իր  կատարած  սպանության  համար:


 
Ամբողջ  աշխարհին  ցույց  տալու?
Թալեաթ փաշան կենդանի ապացույց էր ու ցեղասպանության ավելի մեծ ապացույց գտնել անհնար էր: Թուրքերը արդեն մարդ էին ուղարկել Թալեաթի հետևից: Հայերն էլ կպած ուզում էին թուրքերին օգնել, վերացնել բոլոր լուրջ ապացույցները: Դրա համար էլ գյուլեցին Թալեաթին:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ամբողջ  աշխարհին  ցույց  տալու?
> Թալեաթ փաշան կենդանի ապացույց էր ու ցեղասպանության ավելի մեծ ապացույց գտնել անհնար էր: Թուրքերը արդեն մարդ էին ուղարկել Թալեաթի հետևից: Հայերն էլ կպած ուզում էին թուրքերին օգնել, վերացնել բոլոր լուրջ ապացույցները: Դրա համար էլ գյուլեցին Թալեաթին:


 Էտ  մասին  թուրքերն  են  քեզ  ասել :

Ըստ  քո  վստահ  արտահայտության  այդպես  էլ  կա :

----------


## _DEATH_

> Էտ  մասին  թուրքերն  են  քեզ  ասել :
> 
> Ըստ  քո  վստահ  արտահայտության  այդպես  էլ  կա :


 :Angry2:  Ոչ բոլորն են քո նման լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ թուրքերի հետ:

Իսկ վստահ եմ ասում, որովհետև ինձ փաստերով ապացուցել են, որ ամեն ինչ հենց տենց էլ եղել ա: Մերոնք էնքան "խելացի" էին, որ մեկը մյուսի հետևից բոլոր ապացույցները վերացնում էին:

----------


## Hayazn

> Ոչ բոլորն են քո նման լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ թուրքերի հետ:
> 
> Իսկ վստահ եմ ասում, որովհետև ինձ փաստերով ապացուցել են, որ ամեն ինչ հենց տենց էլ եղել ա: Մերոնք էնքան "խելացի" էին, որ մեկը մյուսի հետևից բոլոր ապացույցները վերացնում էին:


// ինձ  ասել  են  //  կամ  //  ես  լսել  եմ  //  ը   դեռևս  չափանիշ  չէ :

Եթե  փաստեր  չունես  գրառումներտ  անեկդոտների  բաժնում  կատարիր  ,

որովհետեվ  դրանք  անեկդոտներին  են  բնորոշ  ,  որտեղ  մեկը  ասում  է  իսկ

միուսը  լսում  է  և  ականջները  թափ  տալով  գնում  :

Վերեվում  կատարած  իմ  գրառումներից  հայտնի  է  թե  ում  հետ  ինչ  հարաբերության 

մեջ  եմ :  Իմ  թշնամիներն  են  

1 - թուրքերը

2 - համասեռամոլները 

3  -  Հայերի  նկատմամբ  սուտ  զրպարտություն  անողները

Այս  երեք  կատեգորեաները  չարիք  են  Հայ  ազգի  համար :

Իսկ  դու  մինչև  փաստերով  չհիմնավորես  քո  հայտարաևությունները

այս  էջի  վրա  ,  Հայերի  մասին  խոսելիս  //  մերոնք  //  բառը  

օգտագործելու  իրվունք  չունես :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ամբողջ  աշխարհին  ցույց  տալու?
> Թալեաթ փաշան կենդանի ապացույց էր ու ցեղասպանության ավելի մեծ ապացույց գտնել անհնար էր: Թուրքերը արդեն մարդ էին ուղարկել Թալեաթի հետևից: Հայերն էլ կպած ուզում էին թուրքերին օգնել, վերացնել բոլոր լուրջ ապացույցները: Դրա համար էլ գյուլեցին Թալեաթին:


 Դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ Քեմալը կթողներ, որպեսզի Թալեաթը խոսե՞ր: Թուրքիայում միայն ղեկավարողների անուններն էին փոխվել, ռեժիմը նույնն էր: Ու բնավ պետք էլ չէր, որ Թալեաթը խոսեր. այնքան փաստաթղթեր կային, որ ավելի քան խոսուն էին: Բացի այդ, խոսեր-չխոսեր... այնպիսի իրադրություն էր, որ թելադրողը Թուրքիան էր՝ չնայած պատերազմում պարտվող կողմ էր:



> Ոչ բոլորն են քո նման լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ թուրքերի հետ:
> 
> Իսկ վստահ եմ ասում, որովհետև ինձ փաստերով ապացուցել են, որ ամեն ինչ հենց տենց էլ եղել ա: Մերոնք էնքան "խելացի" էին, որ մեկը մյուսի հետևից բոլոր ապացույցները վերացնում էին:


Այն փաստերը, որոնցով քեզ ապացուցել են, էստեղ կներկայացնե՞ս:



> Իսկ  դու  մինչև  փաստերով  չհիմնավորես  քո  հայտարաևությունները այս  էջի  վրա  ,  Հայերի  մասին  խոսելիս  //  մերոնք  //  բառը օգտագործելու  իրվունք  չունես :


Բայց այդ ի՞նչ ասեց, որ «մերոնք» բառն էլ օգտագործելու իրավունք չունի :Shok:  Մի քիչ հանդուրժող եղեք միմյանց հանդեպ…

----------

Վիշապ (28.02.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> // ինձ  ասել  են  //  կամ  //  ես  լսել  եմ  //  ը   դեռևս  չափանիշ  չէ :
> 
> Եթե  փաստեր  չունես  գրառումներտ  անեկդոտների  բաժնում  կատարիր  ,
> 
> որովհետեվ  դրանք  անեկդոտներին  են  բնորոշ  ,  որտեղ  մեկը  ասում  է  իսկ
> 
> միուսը  լսում  է  և  ականջները  թափ  տալով  գնում  :
> 
> Վերեվում  կատարած  իմ  գրառումներից  հայտնի  է  թե  ում  հետ  ինչ  հարաբերության 
> ...


Իսկ իմ թշնամիները
 1) տարիքը առած երեխա մեծաբերաններն են
 2) սփյուռքահայերը, որոնք իրանց մեծ հայրենասերի տեղ են դրել
 3) անհիմն մեկնաբանություն անողները 
 4) առանց մարդուն ճանաչելու վիրավորողները
 5) իրանց ամենագետի տեղ դնողները
....
կարող եմ շարունակել:

Ես քո աստիճան չեմ ցածրանա, որ ասեմ քեզ ինչ ա կարելի, ինչ չի կարելի: Ոչ քո ծնողն եմ, ոչ էլ աստված եմ: Մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ, եթե 15 թվին Անդրանիկի նման մարդիկ շատ լինեին, քո նման մարդիկ քիչ լինեին էս օրին չէինք լինի:

Հ.Գ. իմիջիայլոց վաղուց ժամանակն ա որ հասկանաս ստեղ քո գրածը մենակ դու չես կարդում ու ոչ բոլորի մանիտորն ա քոնինի նման մատնաչափիկ, օրինակ իմ մոտ էջի 80%-ը ազատ ա մնում, 3-4 տողի տեղը 13 տող ա, հեչ հաճելի չի: Ժամանակն ա հասկանալու, որ Enter սեխմել պետք չի, եթե քո մոտ էկրանը վերջացել ա, եթե առաջին դասարանում չեն սովորացրել, ուրեմն մի տեղ գտի ու կարդա լուսանցքը ինչ բան ա…

----------


## _DEATH_

> Դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ Քեմալը կթողներ, որպեսզի Թալեաթը խոսե՞ր: Թուրքիայում միայն ղեկավարողների անուններն էին փոխվել, ռեժիմը նույնն էր: Ու բնավ պետք էլ չէր, որ Թալեաթը խոսեր. այնքան փաստաթղթեր կային, որ ավելի քան խոսուն էին: Բացի այդ, խոսեր-չխոսեր...


Թալեաթի բերանը բացելը ժամանակի հարց էր, իսկ այ փաստաթղթերը ընդամենը *թուղթ* են, ոչ մի ձև չի կարելի համեմատել կենդանի ապացույցի հետ: 




> այնպիսի իրադրություն էր, որ թելադրողը Թուրքիան էր՝ չնայած պատերազմում պարտվող կողմ էր:
> 
> Այն փաստերը, որոնցով քեզ ապացուցել են, էստեղ կներկայացնե՞ս:


Իսկ քո կարծիքով ոնց էր Թուրքիային հաջողվել թելադրող մնալ?  :Smile: 
Եթե հայերն էլ թուրքերի նման գործեին, գոնե մի քիչ քաղաքագետ լինեին, ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև կլիներ:

Դրա փոխարեն, առանց մտածելու շահերի մասին վրեժխնդիր են լինում Թալեաթ-մալեաթ սպանելով: Ժողովուրդ էլ շատ պետք ա հասկանա, ուրախանում են որ Թալեաթին սպանել են:

Իսկ փաստերը պարզ են,
1) Թալեաթը և մնացած բոլորը էտ ժամանակ ռոզիսկի տակ էին թուրքերի կողմից: Թուրքական ռազմական դատարանի որոշումը, 1919 թ. 
2) գերմանական դատարանը Թեհլերյանին անմեղ ա ճանաչում, ավելի շատ հրաշքի ա նման կամ հեքիաթի
3) Նեմեսիս գործողությունը: Գործողության օպերատիվ ղեկավարությունն ու նյութական ապահովումը իրագործելու էին Շահան Նաթալին և Գրիգոր Մերջանովը:
Մի քիչ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրեք  Շահան Նաթալինի կյանքը, համոզված եմ որ կհիասթափվեք:
............
Փաստերը շատ-շատ են, լրիվ գրել ուղակի անհնար ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թալեաթի բերանը բացելը ժամանակի հարց էր, իսկ այ փաստաթղթերը ընդամենը *թուղթ* են, ոչ մի ձև չի կարելի համեմատել կենդանի ապացույցի հետ:


Փաստաթղթերը թուղթ են, որոնց տակ ստորագրություններ կան: Դրանք իրեղեն ապացույցներ են:




> Իսկ քո կարծիքով ոնց էր Թուրքիային հաջողվել թելադրող մնալ? 
> Եթե հայերն էլ թուրքերի նման գործեին, գոնե մի քիչ քաղաքագետ լինեին, ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ձև կլիներ:
> 
> Դրա փոխարեն, առանց մտածելու շահերի մասին վրեժխնդիր են լինում Թալեաթ-մալեաթ սպանելով: Ժողովուրդ էլ շատ պետք ա հասկանա, ուրախանում են որ Թալեաթին սպանել են:
> 
> Իսկ փաստերը պարզ են,
> 1) Թալեաթը և մնացած բոլորը էտ ժամանակ ռոզիսկի տակ էին թուրքերի կողմից: Թուրքական ռազմական դատարանի որոշումը, 1919 թ. 
> 2) գերմանական դատարանը Թեհլերյանին անմեղ ա ճանաչում, ավելի շատ հրաշքի ա նման կամ հեքիաթի
> 3) Նեմեսիս գործողությունը: Գործողության օպերատիվ ղեկավարությունն ու նյութական ապահովումը իրագործելու էին Շահան Նաթալին և Գրիգոր Մերջանովը:
> ...


Թուրքիան թելադրող էր իր երկակի խաղի շնորհիվ՝ մեկ կարմիր Ռուսաստանի, մեկ էլ Արևմուտքի հետ: Պատերազմում պարտվեց, բայց արդյունքում հաղթող դուրս եկավ, դեռ նոր տարածքներ էլ վերցրեց: Լավ, քո ասած սցենարով շարժվենք... հայերը կենդանի են բռնում Թալեաթին, հիմա ու՞մ դատին պիտի հանձնեին. թուրքերի՞, թե՞ գերմանացիների, թե՞ հայերի <<դաշնակիցների>>... ու Թալեաթը նրանց ի՞նչ նոր բան պետք է պատմեր: Թեհլերյանի անմեղ ճանաչվելը ավելի շատ իմ կարծիքով հասարակական կարծիքի ճնշման ներքո էր: Նեմեսիսը դաշնակների 9-րդ համագումարում որոշվեց, ու շատ նման է խաբված դաշնակցի վրեժի, որովհետև հայերի Ցեղասպանության վրեժը լուծելու համար պետք է թուրքերի Ցեղասպանություն կազմակերպեին, ինչը անհնար էր:

Թալեաթին սպանելու համար չենք ուրախանում, բայց ոչ էլ կարծում ենք, որ կենդանի բռնելը ինչ-որ օգուտ էր տալու :Wink:

----------


## Hayazn

> Իսկ իմ թշնամիները
>  1) տարիքը առած երեխա մեծաբերաններն են
>  2) սփյուռքահայերը, որոնք իրանց մեծ հայրենասերի տեղ են դրել
>  3) անհիմն մեկնաբանություն անողները 
>  4) առանց մարդուն ճանաչելու վիրավորողները
>  5) իրանց ամենագետի տեղ դնողները
> ....
> կարող եմ շարունակել:
> 
> ...


Եթե  ասես  թէ  այս  եռեք  կատեգորյաներից  որ  մեկն  է  քեզ  վերաբերում

1 - թուրքերը

2 - համասեռամոլները 

3 - Հայերի նկատմամբ սուտ զրպարտություն անողները

բոլոր  ասածներդ  կներեմ  բացի  մեկից  այն  ,   որ  ինձ  սփյուռքահայ  էս  անվանում ,

որովհետեվ  ես   քեզանից  շատ  եմ  ապրել  Երեվանում  :

Բայց  վոր  սրանցից  մկը  քեզ  է  վերաբերում  դա  հաստատ  է  :

արթյոք  որ  մեկը :

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ վստահ եմ ասում, որովհետև ինձ փաստերով ապացուցել են, որ ամեն ինչ հենց տենց էլ եղել ա: Մերոնք էնքան "խելացի" էին, որ մեկը մյուսի հետևից բոլոր ապացույցները վերացնում էին:


 _DEATH_ ջան, հանցագործին սպանելը ոչ մի ձև չի նշանակում հանցագործության հետքերի վերացում: Հանցագործության հետքերը վերացնելու համար պետք ա ոչ թե հանցագործին սպանել, այլ գնալ ու վկաներին, արխիվային փաստաթղթերը, մամուլի հրատարակումները ու բանկային լիքը հաշիվները վերացնել, որը ինչպես երևի գիտես շատ դժվար ա: Ցանկացած իրավիճակում, եթե հանցագործը մեռնում ա, դրանից նրա հանցագործության հետքերը չեն վերանում ու հանցագործության հետաքննությունը չի ավարտվում: Նույն ձև Նյուրնբերգը առանց Հիտլերի են անցկացրել, բայց դա հեչ չի խանգարել, որ Հիտլերի` մարդկության դեմ գործած չարիքները ապացուցեն:
Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ թուրքերը, որ քո ասած թալեաթի հետևից մարդ էին ուղարկել, էսօր նույն թուրքերն են ու թալեաթի ու էնվերի նմաններին արձաններ են կանգնեցնում: Եթե դեռևս էն վախտ տենց շահագրգռված էին բացահայտել իրենց անառակ որդիների հանցագործությունները, թող էսօր դա անեն, գոնե իրենք իրենց համար:
Նենց որ, ապեր, քեզ ով որ ապացուցել ա էդ բաները, կամ դիտմամբ քեզ խաբել ա, կամ էլ մեկն էլ իրեն ա խաբել  :Wink:

----------

Hayazn (01.03.2010), Tig (01.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (01.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2010)

----------


## Benadad

«ցեղասպանություն» ասածը դա նշանակում է մի ամվբողջ կամ էլ մասամբ ,որևէ ազգիհատվածի վերացում, իսկ գենոցիդ բառը դու սոսկ ցեղասպանություն բառի արտասահմանյան տարբերակն է «գենո»-ցեղ, այնպես ,որ եթե ուրիշ երկրները կարող են օրենքով ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, իսկ մենք ասում ենք թե դա Եղեռն է..... մի խոսքով ես չեմ կարծում ,որ դա արդարացի է մեր համար

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եռեք  կատեգորյաներից 
> 
> 3 - Հայերի նկատմամբ սուտ զրպարտություն անողները
> 
> բոլոր  ասածներդ  կներեմ  բացի  մեկից  այն  ,   որ  ինձ  սփյուռքահայ  էս  անվանում ,
> 
> որովհետեվ  ես   քեզանից  շատ  եմ  ապրել  Երեվանում  :
> արթյոք  որ  մեկը :


Ազգասեր եղբայր, մինչև համասեռամոլներ փնտրելը, հայերեն գրել սովորի: Քու տունը շինվի, երեք տողի մեջ երեսուն սխալ ես անում, բայց կպած ազգի դավաճան ես ման գալիս:

----------


## _DEATH_

> _DEATH_ ջան, հանցագործին սպանելը ոչ մի ձև չի նշանակում հանցագործության հետքերի վերացում: Հանցագործության հետքերը վերացնելու համար պետք ա ոչ թե հանցագործին սպանել, այլ գնալ ու վկաներին, արխիվային փաստաթղթերը, մամուլի հրատարակումները ու բանկային լիքը հաշիվները վերացնել, որը ինչպես երևի գիտես շատ դժվար ա: Ցանկացած իրավիճակում, եթե հանցագործը մեռնում ա, դրանից նրա հանցագործության հետքերը չեն վերանում ու հանցագործության հետաքննությունը չի ավարտվում: Նույն ձև Նյուրնբերգը առանց Հիտլերի են անցկացրել, բայց դա հեչ չի խանգարել, որ Հիտլերի` մարդկության դեմ գործած չարիքները ապացուցեն:
> Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ թուրքերը, որ քո ասած թալեաթի հետևից մարդ էին ուղարկել, էսօր նույն թուրքերն են ու թալեաթի ու էնվերի նմաններին արձաններ են կանգնեցնում: Եթե դեռևս էն վախտ տենց շահագրգռված էին բացահայտել իրենց անառակ որդիների հանցագործությունները, թող էսօր դա անեն, գոնե իրենք իրենց համար:
> Նենց որ, ապեր, քեզ ով որ ապացուցել ա էդ բաները, կամ դիտմամբ քեզ խաբել ա, կամ էլ մեկն էլ իրեն ա խաբել


Արիացի ջան հասկացի որ թուղթը ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում, Թալեաթը հաստատ ահագին բան իրա հետ էն աշխարհ ա տարել, որ հիմա ոչ մի կերպ ոչ մեկ չի կարա լուսաբանի:

Նույնը վերաբերում ա ցանկացած բանի, ինչ հզոր տեխնոլոգիայով ուզում են երաժշտի նվագածը ձայնագրել, մեկա ինչ որ մի բան չի հաջողվում ձայնագրել, միշտ բնական կատարումը լսելը ավելի հաճելի ա:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Եթե  ասես  թէ  այս  եռեք  կատեգորյաներից  որ  մեկն  է  քեզ  վերաբերում
> 
> 1 - թուրքերը
> 
> 2 - համասեռամոլները 
> 
> 3 - Հայերի նկատմամբ սուտ զրպարտություն անողները
> 
> բոլոր  ասածներդ  կներեմ  բացի  մեկից  այն  ,   որ  ինձ  սփյուռքահայ  էս  անվանում ,
> ...


Տենց էլ ոչ հայերեն սովորեցիր, ոչ էլ enter չսխմել…

Ցավում եմ բայց էտ երեք կատեգորիաներից ոչ մեկը ինձ չի վերաբերում ու երբեք չի վերաբերի, այնպես որ մենք իրար հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունենք:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձանից շատ ապրելուն, էտ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում, ես կյանքիս 100%-ը Հայաստանում եմ ապրել, 20 տարուց 20 տարին ապրել եմ Հայաստանում ու շարունակելու եմ ապրել: Դու նախ մտածի Հայաստան վերադառնալու մասին, նոր խոսա մեր ազգի մասին ՄԵԾՆ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱՍԵՐ ՋԱՆ:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Փաստաթղթերը թուղթ են, որոնց տակ ստորագրություններ կան: Դրանք իրեղեն ապացույցներ են:
> 
> 
> 
> Թուրքիան թելադրող էր իր երկակի խաղի շնորհիվ՝ մեկ կարմիր Ռուսաստանի, մեկ էլ Արևմուտքի հետ: Պատերազմում պարտվեց, բայց արդյունքում հաղթող դուրս եկավ, դեռ նոր տարածքներ էլ վերցրեց: Լավ, քո ասած սցենարով շարժվենք... հայերը կենդանի են բռնում Թալեաթին, հիմա ու՞մ դատին պիտի հանձնեին. թուրքերի՞, թե՞ գերմանացիների, թե՞ հայերի <<դաշնակիցների>>... ու Թալեաթը նրանց ի՞նչ նոր բան պետք է պատմեր: Թեհլերյանի անմեղ ճանաչվելը ավելի շատ իմ կարծիքով հասարակական կարծիքի ճնշման ներքո էր: Նեմեսիսը դաշնակների 9-րդ համագումարում որոշվեց, ու շատ նման է խաբված դաշնակցի վրեժի, որովհետև հայերի Ցեղասպանության վրեժը լուծելու համար պետք է թուրքերի Ցեղասպանություն կազմակերպեին, ինչը անհնար էր:
> 
> Թալեաթին սպանելու համար չենք ուրախանում, բայց ոչ էլ կարծում ենք, որ կենդանի բռնելը ինչ-որ օգուտ էր տալու



Կենդանի բռնելը հնարավոր չի օգուտ չտար, ցանկացած ցեղասպանության փաստերը ուսումնասիրած մարդու հարցրու, իսկ այ Սասունցի Դավիթը, որը բնորոշում է մեր ազգը,  ոսկի/կրակից ընտրում ա կրակը, այսինքն միամիտ ա, ցավոք մեր ազգ միշտ միամիտ ա եղել: Երիտթուրքերը որ իշխանության գլուխ անցան, բոլոր հայերը առանց բացառության հավատացին որ ամենինչ փոխվել ա ու ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու, մենակ Անդրանիկն էր երևի որ չէր հավատում թուրքերին: Հետո ցեղասպանություն եղավ, նոր սկսեցին հասկանալ, հիմա էլ մեր աչքի առաջ ուզում են նախապայմաններ դնեն ու էլի հայերը կուլ էին գնում, ամերիկան/ռուսաստանը չլինեին, հիմա հաստատ էտ նախապայմանների տակ ստորագրել էին մերոնք…

----------


## Hayazn

> Ազգասեր եղբայր, մինչև համասեռամոլներ փնտրելը, հայերեն գրել սովորի: Քու տունը շինվի, երեք տողի մեջ երեսուն սխալ ես անում, բայց կպած ազգի դավաճան ես ման գալիս:


Եթե  համասեռամոլների  պատճառով  մեր  ազգը  վերանա  ես  էլ  որ 

ազգը  պիտի  սիրեմ  :

Համասեռամոլների  բազմացումը  մի  նոր  տսակի  եղեռն  է  Հայերի

համար , այնպես  որ  դրանց  պետք  է  ինչ  որ  ձեվով  դաստիրակել

և  ուղիղ  ճանապարհի  վրա  դնել  ուրիշ  ելք  չկա :

----------


## Ambrosine

> «ցեղասպանություն» ասածը դա նշանակում է մի ամվբողջ կամ էլ մասամբ ,որևէ ազգիհատվածի վերացում, իսկ *գենոցիդ բառը դու սոսկ ցեղասպանություն բառի արտասահմանյան տարբերակն է «գենո»-ցեղ, այնպես ,որ եթե ուրիշ երկրները կարող են օրենքով ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, իսկ մենք ասում ենք թե դա Եղեռն է..... մի խոսքով ես չեմ կարծում ,որ դա արդարացի է մեր համար*


Անկեղծ ասած, այդքան էլ պարզ չես գրել, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել:
Իսկ գենոցիդ կոչվելու համար բավական է ասենք 3 մարդու սպանելը՝ պայմանավորված նրա ազգային պատկանելությամբ:



> Կենդանի բռնելը հնարավոր չի օգուտ չտար, ցանկացած ցեղասպանության փաստերը ուսումնասիրած մարդու հարցրու, իսկ այ Սասունցի Դավիթը, որը բնորոշում է մեր ազգը,  ոսկի/կրակից ընտրում ա կրակը, այսինքն միամիտ ա, ցավոք մեր ազգ միշտ միամիտ ա եղել: Երիտթուրքերը որ իշխանության գլուխ անցան, բոլոր հայերը առանց բացառության հավատացին որ ամենինչ փոխվել ա ու ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու, մենակ Անդրանիկն էր երևի որ չէր հավատում թուրքերին: Հետո ցեղասպանություն եղավ, նոր սկսեցին հասկանալ, հիմա էլ մեր աչքի առաջ ուզում են նախապայմաններ դնեն ու էլի հայերը կուլ էին գնում, ամերիկան/ռուսաստանը չլինեին, հիմա հաստատ էտ նախապայմանների տակ ստորագրել էին մերոնք…


Ես քեզ հստակ ասում եմ, որ այնքա՜ն փաստաթուղթ ու ապացույց կա՝ թուրքերի ոճրագործության վերաբերյալ, որ անգամ հարկավոր չէ այդ ջարդերը իրականացրած քրդերի հարություն առնելը: Ճիշտ ես միամտության պահով, դրա համար էլ ես դաշնակներին մեղադրում եմ՝ երիտթուրքերի հետ համագործակցելու համար, որովհետև եթե դու քաղ ինստիտուտ ես, այս դեպքում՝ կուսակցություն, դու պետք է քո ազգի լավն ու վատը իմանաս ու նրան առաջնորդես, իսկ նրանք հայ ազգը առաջնորդեցին դեպի Ցեղասպանություն: Դու սխալ պատկերացում ունես մեր այսօրվա դրության մասին. ԱՄՆ-ը, ՌԴ-ն չլինեին, մեր այսօրվա իշխանության մտքով չէր էլ անցնի թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները բարելավել: Ոչ թե դա նրանց շահերից չի բխում, այլ չունեն հարաբերություններ կարգավորելու մշակույթ: Նախապայմանի տակ էլ չեն ստորագրի, եթե ԱՄՆ-ը և ՌԴ-ն չպահանջեն:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ես քեզ հստակ ասում եմ, որ այնքա՜ն փաստաթուղթ ու ապացույց կա՝ թուրքերի ոճրագործության վերաբերյալ, որ անգամ հարկավոր չէ այդ ջարդերը իրականացրած քրդերի հարություն առնելը: Ճիշտ ես միամտության պահով, դրա համար էլ ես դաշնակներին մեղադրում եմ՝ երիտթուրքերի հետ համագործակցելու համար, որովհետև եթե դու քաղ ինստիտուտ ես, այս դեպքում՝ կուսակցություն, դու պետք է քո ազգի լավն ու վատը իմանաս ու նրան առաջնորդես, իսկ նրանք հայ ազգը առաջնորդեցին դեպի Ցեղասպանություն: Դու սխալ պատկերացում ունես մեր այսօրվա դրության մասին. ԱՄՆ-ը, ՌԴ-ն չլինեին, մեր այսօրվա իշխանության մտքով չէր էլ անցնի թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները բարելավել: Ոչ թե դա նրանց շահերից չի բխում, այլ չունեն հարաբերություններ կարգավորելու մշակույթ: Նախապայմանի տակ էլ չեն ստորագրի, եթե ԱՄՆ-ը և ՌԴ-ն չպահանջեն:


Ինչքան փաստաթուղթ ուզում ա լինի, մեկա Թալեաթին սպանելը լրիվ անիմաստ էր, եթե վնաս չէր, մեկա արդեն իրա գործը արել պրծել էր, նենց չէր որ հանկարծ մի օր ավել ողջ մնար ցեղասպանությունը շարունակվելու էր…
Այսօրվա դրությունը լրիվ նորմալ ա, տենց էլ Հայաստանը երկիր չդարձաց, դրա համար ինձ ավելի հանգիստ եմ զգում սենց, որ էտ կարգի հարցերը ՌԴ, ԱՄՆ են որոշում, քան թե ինչ որ լտպ, Քոչարյան, Սերժ, …

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի Hayazn չափից դուրս էմոցիոնալ ու անհանդուրժող գրառումներդ տուգանելու փոխարեն, զգուշացնում եմ. ընդամենը մեկ այսպիսի անհանդուրժող կոպիտ և էմոցիոնալ գրառում, և դուք մեկ շաբաթով «արձակուրդային թերթիկ» կստանաք ինձնից: Այսինքն կարգելափակվեք ակումբից, կրքերը հանգստացնելու համար: Իսկ հիմա խնդրում եմ սիրալիր վերաբերվեք ձեր հայրենակիցներին:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչքան փաստաթուղթ ուզում ա լինի, մեկա Թալեաթին սպանելը լրիվ անիմաստ էր, եթե վնաս չէր, մեկա արդեն իրա գործը արել պրծել էր, նենց չէր որ հանկարծ մի օր ավել ողջ մնար ցեղասպանությունը շարունակվելու էր…
> Այսօրվա դրությունը լրիվ նորմալ ա, տենց էլ Հայաստանը երկիր չդարձաց, դրա համար ինձ ավելի հանգիստ եմ զգում սենց, որ էտ կարգի հարցերը ՌԴ, ԱՄՆ են որոշում, քան թե ինչ որ լտպ, Քոչարյան, Սերժ, …


_DEATH_ ջան, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ Թալեաթից հետո էլ սկսվել է քեմալականների պայքարը՝ ազգային փոքրամասնությունների դեմ: Ըստ քեզ դա Ցեղասպանությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ: Ու Քեմալին էլ հայերը չեն սպանել, իսկ այլ երկրներ էլ, այդ թվում, բնականաբար, Թուրքիան, նրան չեն դատապարտել... այս դեպքու՞մ ինչ կասես:

Շատ իզուր, որ քեզ հանգիստ ես զգում, որ մեր փոխարեն ուրիշներն են որոշումներ կայացնում, իսկ մեզ ստիպում են ի կատար ածել դրանք: Կներես, որ այս դեպքի վրա եմ օրինակ բերում, բայց այս մտածելակերպը շատ ու շաաատ հայերի մոտ կա: Ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ մենք անընդունակ ենք որոշում կայացնել ու մեր բախտի տերը լինել: Հետո՞ ինչ, որ իշխանության գլուխ այն մարդիկ չեն, որ անհրաժեշտ են:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Շատ իզուր, որ քեզ հանգիստ ես զգում, որ մեր փոխարեն ուրիշներն են որոշումներ կայացնում, իսկ մեզ ստիպում են ի կատար ածել դրանք: Կներես, որ այս դեպքի վրա եմ օրինակ բերում, բայց այս մտածելակերպը շատ ու շաաատ հայերի մոտ կա: Ինչու՞ եք կարծում, որ մենք անընդունակ ենք որոշում կայացնել ու մեր բախտի տերը լինել: Հետո՞ ինչ, որ իշխանության գլուխ այն մարդիկ չեն, որ անհրաժեշտ են:


Եթե ուրիշները չլինեին, ապա շուտվանից ողջ Հայաստանը վաճառած կլիներ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե ուրիշները չլինեին, ապա շուտվանից ողջ Հայաստանը վաճառած կլիներ:


Ինչի նոր ա վաճառվա՞ծ... ՀՀ-ն Ռուսաստանի կալվածքն ա Անդրկովկասում:

----------

Rammer (02.03.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ՕԲԱՄԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՉԵԼ Է ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության փաստաբանների պալատի խորհրդի հաստատած հայտարարությունը

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության փաստաբանների պալատի խորհուրդը Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների Նախագահ Բարաք Օբամայի` 2009 թ. ապրիլի 24-ին կայացած զեկույցի և ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսում Հայոց ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ բանաձևի առաջիկա քվեարկության կապակցությամբ հայտնում է հետևյալը.       

Իր զեկույցի եզրափակիչ մասում` Մեծ եղեռն եզրը երկրորդ անգամ օգտագործելուց անմիջապես հետո, Նախագահ Օբաման հստակորեն պնդել է, որ կատարված է եղել հայ ժողովրդին բնաջնջելու փորձ.              

«Ոչինչ չի կարող հետ բերել նրանց, ովքեր  նահատակվեցին Մեծ եղեռնի ժամանակ: Սակայն վերջին իննսունչորս տարիների ընթացքում հայերի ներմուծած ավանդը խոյանում է որպես հայ ժողովրդի տաղանդի, դինամիզմի և տոկունության վկայություն և գերագույն պարսավանք նրանց, ովքեր փորձեցին բնաջնջել նրան»:            

Անհրաժեշտ է իսպառ վերացնել միջազգային հանրությունում պարբերաբար շրջանառվող այն թյուր ըմբռնումը, թե Նախագահ Օբաման չի ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, քանի դեռ չի օգտագործել «ցեղասպանություն» բառը:  ՀՀ փաստաբանների պալատը սույնով իր իրավական գնահատականն է տալիս Նախագահ Օբամայի զեկույցին:             

1. «Ցեղասպանություն» եզրույթը համեմատաբար նոր է: Այն սահմանվել է 1944թ.-ին լեհ-հրեա իրավագետ Ռաֆայել Լեմկինի կողմից: Մինչ այդ ցեղասպանությանը զոհ դարձած յուրաքանչյուր ժողովուրդ յուրովի էր անվանում այն: Հրեա ժողովուրդը այն անվանել է Հոլոքոստ, իսկ մենք` հայերս, անվանել ենք այն Մեծ եղեռն:             

2. Միավորված Ազգերի Կազմակերպության Ցեղասպանության ոճրագործության կանխման և դրա համար պատժի մասին Կոնվենցիայի 2-րդ հոդվածը, որն ընդունվել է 1948թ.-ին և ուժի մեջ է մտել 1951թ.-ին, սահմանում է ցեղասպանությունը որպես ցանկացած գործողությունª կատարված ազգային, էթնիկական, ցեղական կամ կրոնական որևէ խմբի, որպես այդպիսին, լրիվ կամ մասնակի ոչնչացման մտադրությամբ:          

Նախագահ Օբաման օգտագործել է հայկական պատմական եզրույթը, որը հոմանիշ է ավելի ժամանակակից եզրույթին` ցեղասպանությանը: Մեծ եղեռն եզրն օգտագործվել է երկու անգամ և բնորոշվել է որպես հայ ժողովրդին ոչնչացնելու փորձ: Ակնհայտ է, որ Մեծ եղեռն հայկական եզրն Նախագահ Օբամայի կողմից օգտագործվել է ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես մենք` հայերս ենք օգտագործում այն: Մեծ եղեռն, Հայոց ցեղասպանություն և Armenian Genocide եզրույթները մշտապես եղել են բացարձակ նույնական: Իրավական տեսանկյունից Նախագահ Օբաման նկարագրել է ցեղասպանությունը, քանի որ ըստ սահմանման` ժողովրդին ոչնչացնելու փորձը ցեղասպանություն է:

Թեև քաղաքական գործիչ Օբաման չօգտագործեց ցեղասպանություն բառը, սակայն Կոլումբիայի համալսարանի և Հարվարդի օրենսգիտության դպրոցի շրջանավարտ Օբամա իրավաբանը հստակ ընդունել է Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության փաստաբանների անունից ցանկանում ենք հայտնել մեր երախտագիտությունը Նախագահ Օբամային իր պատմական զեկույցի համար:

Հաշվի առնելով ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման նշանակությունը ցեղասպանության ոճրագործությունների կանխարգելման համար` գտնում ենք, որ Ժամանակն է առավել հստակ անվանել իրերն իրենց անուններով և դատապարտել Մեծ եղեռնըª հստակորեն բնորոշելով այն որպես ցեղասպանություն:  Այդ կապակցությամբ բարձր ենք գնահատում ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսի նախաձեռնությունը և կոչ ենք անում հաստատել բանաձևը:

Լրագիր

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2010), Empty`Tears (05.03.2010), REAL_ist (03.03.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *ՕԲԱՄԱՆ ՃԱՆԱՉԵԼ Է ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 
>  …
> Անհրաժեշտ է իսպառ վերացնել միջազգային հանրությունում պարբերաբար շրջանառվող այն թյուր ըմբռնումը, թե Նախագահ Օբաման չի ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, քանի դեռ չի օգտագործել «ցեղասպանություն» բառը:  ՀՀ փաստաբանների պալատը սույնով իր իրավական գնահատականն է տալիս Նախագահ Օբամայի զեկույցին:             
>  … 
> Թեև քաղաքական գործիչ Օբաման չօգտագործեց ցեղասպանություն բառը, սակայն Կոլումբիայի համալսարանի և Հարվարդի օրենսգիտության դպրոցի շրջանավարտ Օբամա իրավաբանը հստակ ընդունել է Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության փաստաբանների անունից ցանկանում ենք հայտնել մեր երախտագիտությունը Նախագահ Օբամային իր պատմական զեկույցի համար:
> …


Էս հումոր է՞ր :Xeloq:

----------


## Rammer

> Էս հումոր է՞ր


Ես էլ չեմ ջոգում...Բայց հենա REAL_ist-ը իրավաբան մարդ շնորհակալություն ա դրել :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Թեմայում արդեն գրել եմ:


> ....գենոցիդը հանցագործությունա եղել նաև Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժամանակ: Այն հանդիսանում էր մարդկությամ դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն, իչպես դեռ 1915թ. հայտարարել էին Անտանտի պետությունները: Հետագայում պարզապես հասկանալով այս հանցագործության առավել վտանգավորությունը այն առանձնացվելա մարդկության դեմ ուղղված հանցագործություններից և ինքնուրույն տերմինա ստացել: Հակառակ դեպքում պնդելով, թե գենոցիդ տերմինի առաջացման հետ մեկտեղա այն դարձել հանցագործություն կասկածի տակ է դրվում Նյունբերգյան դատավարությունների օրինականությունը, քանի որ դրանք պատասխանատվության ենթարկելով Գերմանիային չէին օգտագործում գենոցիդ տերմինը, քանի որ այն դեռևս չէր մտել շրջանառության մեջ:





> ..կարդալով կոնվենցիան "Ցեղասպանության հանցագործության կանխելու և դրա համար պատժելու" մասին, մասնավորապես նախաբանը, որտեղ նշվածա. "Ընդունելով, որ պատմության բոլոր ժամանակաշրջաններում ցեղասպանությունը մեծ կորուստներ է պատճառել մարդկությանը", պարզա դառնում, որ գենոցիդ տերմինը կիրառելիա նաև անցյալում կատարված ցեղասպանությունների նկատմամբ: 
> 
> Բացի դրանից, եթե նայենք հենց ցեղասպանության իրագործման ժամանակաշրջանը, ապա դրա ընթացքում բազմիցս միջազգային հանրությունը ամենաբարձր մակարդակնելով հաստատելա, որ կատարվածը միջազգային հանցագործությունա, մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործություն: Այսինք այն իր ժամանակվա միջազգային իրավունքի տեսակետից ևս հանդիսանում էր միջազգային հանցագործություն ու իրավական սկզբունքը "չկա օրենք, չկա հանցագործություն" ստեղ բնականաբար չի կարող գործել: Նման ճանաչումներից ամենահեղինակավորն էլ Անտանտի 3 պետությունների համատեղ դեկլարացիայով թուրքիայում կատարվող գործողությունները միջազգային հանցագործություն ճանաչելն էր: 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը հաղթաց պետությունների կողմից ընդունած նմանատիպ դեկլարացիան հիմք հանդիսացավ նացիստների պատասխանատվության համար: Նույն  կերպ էլ առաջին դեկլարացիան է մինչ օրս հիմք հանդիսանում Թուրքիայի պատասխանատվության համար, քանի որ ինչպես գիտենք մարդկության դեմ կատարվող հանցագործությունների համար վաղեմության ժամկետը չի կիրառվում:



Կարևորը ոչ այդքան "գենոցիդ" տերմիննա, այլ միջազգային հանցագործության ընդունումը, մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի բնաջնջման նպատակով կատարված ոճրագործությունը արձանագրելը: Այսինքն արձանագրելը որ հանցավոր արարքը կատարվելա:

Տերմինի բարձրաձայնումը ավելի շատ քաղաքական հետևանքներ կունենա:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, մի հատ լսեք ամսի 3-ի ազատություն ռ/կ-ի երեկոյան հաղորդման ռեպորտաժը ԱՄՆ-ի պետդեպարտամենտի մոտեցումը ցեղասպանության ճանաչման բանաձևի մասին… ու էն ժամանակ կտեսնեք ով ա ծախել ցեղասպանությունը… ու էս նույն պրիցիպով հիմա Ղարաբաղի հարցն ա լուծում Սերժը

----------


## Adriano

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես էլ մի նորություն ունեմ նվիրված հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմանը խնդրեմ.

" 0:43 04/03/2010 »
В Конгрессе США сегодня состоится голосование по резолюции о Геноциде армян
_______________________________________________________
Сегодня в 19.00 по ереванскому времени в Комиссии по внешним связям Палаты представителей Конгресса США состоится голосование по резолюции N252 о Геноциде армян 1915 года. Такое решение еще месяц назад принял председатель комиссии Говард Берман.

Это вызвало большой переполох в Турции, и власти этой страны откомандировали сразу две делегации в США для того, чтобы совместно с послом Турции в США предотвратить процесс голосования.

До вчерашнего дня администрация Обамы хранила молчание по поводу резолюции, однако накануне пресс-секретарь совета национальной безопасности Белого Дома Майк Хаммер заявил:

”В своем послании 24 апреля 2009 года президент США Барак Обама подчеркнул, что не изменил свою позицию по вопросу Геноцида армян в Османской Турции. Мы за правильное и справедливое восприятие реальности. Мы продолжаем верить, что обсуждение происшедших в прошлом событий должно произойти в рамках применяемых усилий по нормализации армяно-турецких отношений. Мы продолжим содействовать этим усилиям”, - сказал М.Хаммер.

Турецкая газета Vatan вчера сообщила, что в комиссии по внешним связям палаты представителей есть 46 депутатов, из них 26 - демократы, 20 - республиканцы.

18 демократов выступают решительно за данную резолюцию, а из республиканцев за нее выступают 7 депутатов. Ожидается, что Резолюция будет принята 25 голосами за и 21 против, после чего она должна быть рассмотрена на пленарном заседании Палаты представителей. Но будет ли она включена в повестку пленарного заседания, зависит от спикера Палаты Ненси Пелоси. Она избрана из Калифорнии, где есть много армян. Пелоси всегда поддерживала принятие Резолюции о Геноциде армян."

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժողովուրդ ջան ես էլ մի նորություն ունեմ նվիրված հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմանը խնդրեմ.
> 
> " 0:43 04/03/2010 »
> В Конгрессе США сегодня состоится голосование по резолюции о Геноциде армян
> _______________________________________________________
> Сегодня в 19.00 по ереванскому времени в Комиссии по внешним связям Палаты представителей Конгресса США состоится голосование по резолюции N252 о Геноциде армян 1915 года. Такое решение еще месяц назад принял председатель комиссии Говард Берман.
> 
> Это вызвало большой переполох в Турции, и власти этой страны откомандировали сразу две делегации в США для того, чтобы совместно с послом Турции в США предотвратить процесс голосования.
> 
> ...


 Էս խաղերը հայերի հետ կապ չունեն: Կան ներքին և արտաքին բաղադրիչներ, ու երկուսն էլ կապված են հրեաների պրոբլեմների հետ:
1- արտաքինը- Իսրայել -Թուրքիա հարաբերությունները գնալով սրվում են, քանի որ Էրդողանը իրեն դրել է նոր աթա-թուրքի տեղ ու թևերը քշտած մտել է մեծ քաղաքականություն: Ու որպեսզի իր ու իր ասածի վրա հրավիրի մեծ ուշադրություն, սկսել է իսրայելի հասցեին դեռ որ "անթույլատրելի" մեղադրաննքեր ներկայացնելը: 
2- ԱՄՆ ներսում բանկային համակարգի խայտառակ ավանտյուրաների հետևանքով ավելի ու ավելի է խորանում պատասխանատվության հարցը: Գործի գլխին կանգնած էին հրեաները, 65 միլիարդ կերած աֆերիստն էլ էր հրեա: ԱՄՆ-ում վատ կեցվածք է հրեաների մասին մի թթու խոսք ասելը, բայց արդեն բանը բանից անցնում է: 
Այսինքն 2 տարօրինակ իրարարամերժ ֆակտորներ են աշխատում հայկական հարցի դեպքում: Հրեաները որպես իսրայելի պաշտպաններ ուզում են թուրքերին կզացնել, ամերիկացիք էլ ուզում են հայրեի գենոցիդի հարցը առաջ մղելով հրեաներին մի քիչ չափավորեն, որ տեսեք, մենակ դուք չեք գենոցիդ "կերած": ԱՄՆ- Թուրքիա հարաբարեույթուններն էլ մի գուցե առկա են, բայց դժվար է այդ բաղադրիչը հիմա հաշվարկելը: 
Թե ինչ արդյունք կտա այս 2-3 ուժերի խաղը, դժվար է ասել, բայց ավելի շուտ բան էլ չի փոխվի- Ներքին բազառներով թե թուրքերի, թե հրեաների  հետ կգան մի նոր կոնսենսուսի:

----------


## Gayl

> *ԱՅՍ ՊԱՀԻՆ 22 ԴԵՄ ԲԱՆԱՁԵՎԻՆ
> *
> Ավարտվում է Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտող թիվ 252 բանաձեւի քվեարկությունը Միացյալ Նահանգների Կոնգրեսի Ներկայացուցիչների պալատի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովում: Այս պահին 46 կոնգրեսականից դեմ է քվեարկել 22 կոնգրեսական: Նշենք, որ եւս մեկ հոգի եթե դեմ քվեարկի, բանաձեւը չի անցնի:


Իսկ եթե ընդունվի ԱՄՆ ի հետագա քայլը որնա լինելու՞

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ եթե ընդունվի ԱՄՆ ի հետագա քայլը որնա լինելու՞


Կարծեմ կմտնի լիագումար նիստ էլի...

----------

Gayl (05.03.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Բանաձևն ընդունվե՜ց՝ 22 դեմ, 23 կողմ... :Hands Up:

----------

may (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ըհը, ընդունվեց:


Հա հիմա ինչ, ասենք թե լիագումար մտավ հետո ինչ պետք է լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա հիմա ինչ, ասենք թե լիագումար մտավ հետո ինչ պետք է լինի:


Ի՞նչ պետք է լինի, պիտի չընդունեն: Էս հանձնաժողովը երկրորդ կամ երրորդ անգամ ա արդեն ընդունում  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (05.03.2010)

----------


## Okamigo

Ցեղասպանության բանաձևն ընդունվեց

ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսի Ներկայացուցիչների պալատի Արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովի 46 անդամների 23 «կողմ», 22 «դեմ» ձայներով ընդունվեց Հայոց ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ թիվ 252 բանաձևը։ Մեկ կոնգրեսական այդպես էլ չներկայացավ քվեարկությանը։

Քննարկման ժամանակ հանձնաժողովի անդամները հանդես եկան ամփոփիչ ելույթներով։ Բանաձևի ընդդիմախոսներն իրենց դիրքորոշումը հիմնականում բացատրում էին թուրք–ամերիկյան ռազմատնտեսական շահերով։ Բանաձևի աջակիցներն ընդգծում էին բանաձևի ընդունման կարևորությունը հետագա Ցեղասպանությունները կանխելու և պատմական արդարությունը վերականգնելու նպատակով։

Եզրափակիչ ելույթով հանդես եկավ դեմոկրատ Դայան Վաթսոնը, որը հայտարարեց,  որ պահն է եկել, երբ ԱՄՆ–ը պետք է պարզ ճակատով ընդունի ճշմարտությունը։ Նա ասաց, որ միշտ էլ կողմ է եղել Ցեղասպանության բանաձևի ընդունմանը։

Հանրապետական Գուս Բիլիրակիսն ասաց, որ Ցեղասպանությունը չճանաչելը վտանգավոր նախադեպ է ստեղծում այլ ցեղասպանությունների համար։ «Հանուն Ցեղասպանությունների կանխարգելման և հանուն բոլոր Ցեղասպանությունների զոհերի հիշատակի եկեք այսօր ընդունենք այս բանաձևը»,– ասաց նա՝ նշելով, որ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը չպետք է անտեսվի հանուն դաշնակից Թուրքիայի պաշտպանության։

Դեմոկրատ կոնգրեսական Ջիմ Կոստան պատմեց, որ ինքը մեծացել է Վիլյամ Սարոյանի քաղաքում՝ Ֆրեզնոյում, և մանկուց բազմաթիվ պատմություններ է լսել հայերի Ցեղասպանության մասին։ Նրա խոսքով՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը նախադեպ է ստեղծել մյուս Ցեղասպանությունների համար։ Ըստ նրա, Թուրքիան պետք է իր անցյալի հետ հաշտվելու ձև գտնի։ Կոնգրեսականը հիշեցրել է, որ ամերիկացիներն էլ ամոթալի էջեր ունեն իրենց անցյալում, օրինակ՝ ստրկատիրությունը, սակայն ընդունել ու հաշտվել են իրենց անցյալի հետ։ Հիշեցնելով, որ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը 20–րդ դարի առաջին Ցեղասպանությունն էր, նա կոչ է արել բոլորին քվեարկել բանաձևի օգտին։ «Ես այսօրվա իմ քվեն նվիրում են բոլոր այն ընտանիքներին, որոնք տառապել են Ցեղասպանության հետևանքով»,– ասաց նա։

Դեմոկրատ Լինն Վուլսին հիշեցրեց, որ ԱՄՆ 42 նահանգները, ՆԱՏՕ–ի 11 դաշնակիցները և Եվրախորհրդարանն արդեն ճանաչել են Ցեղասպանությունը։ Նրա խոսքով՝ չճանաչել Ցեղասպանությունը, կնշանակի չհարգել նահատակների հիշատակը։ Նա կոչ արեց կողմ քվեարկել բանաձրին։ Վուլսի խոսքով՝ ինքը 18 տարի Կոնգրեսում է, և ավելի հարմար պահ այս բանաձևի ընդունման համար չի հիշում։ Նա նաև հիշեցրեց, որ սենատոր եղած ժամանակ, և Բարաք Օբաման և Հիլարի Քլինթոնը, և նույնիսկ Կրտսեր Ջորջ Բուշը կողմ են արտահայտվել բանաձևի ընդունմանը։

Դեմոկրատ Բիլ Դելահանթը հայտարարեց, որ ինքը դեմ է քվեարկելու բանաձևին նախագծին, քանի որ նախորդ օրը հանդիպել է Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Մուրադ Մերջանի հետ, որն իրեն ասել է՝ բանաձևի ընդունումը կխոչընդոտի հայ–թուրքական Արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանում։

Հանրապետական Ջեֆ Ֆորտենբերին զգուշացրեց, որ բանաձևի ընդունման ժամանակը ճիշտ չէ ընտրված, և որ այն կարող է վնասել թուրք–հայկական հաշտեցման գործընթացին։ 

Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Բերմանը հակադարձեց՝ նշելով, որ 20 տարուց ավելի ինքը եղել է այդ հանձնաժողովում, և չի հիշում պահ, որը նպատակահարմար կլիներ այդ բանաձևի ընդունման համար։

Ավելի վաղ կոնգրեսական Մայք Փենսը հայտարարել էր, որ ընդունելով հանդերձ Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը, դեմ է քվեարկելու բանաձևին՝ հաշվի առնելով ԱՄՆ–ի շահերը։

Դեմոկրատ կոնգրեսական Մայքլ Մաքմահոնը դեմ արտահայտվեց բանաձևին՝ նշելով, որ դա կարող է վնասել ինչպես հայ–թուրքական, այնպես էլ թուրք–ամերիկյան հարաբերություններին։ Մասնավորապես, նա կոնգրեսականներին հիշեցրեց Աֆղանստանում ամերիկյան առաքելության իրականացման համար Թուրքիայի դերի կարևորության մասին։

 Նիստը բացեց Արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Հովարդ Բերմանը:

«Թուրքիան մեր դաշնակիցն է, սակայն կարևոր է, որ նա ճանաչի Ցեղասպանությունը և խոսի դրա մասին: Արդեն ժամանակն է, որ ճանաչվի Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը: Բնականաբար, դա թուրքերի համար լինելու է հիասթափություն: Սակայն ես հավատում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում մեր հարաբերությունները կշտկվեն և ավելի առողջ ձևով կշարունակվեն»,- հայտարարեց նա։

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ի՞նչ պետք է լինի, պիտի չընդունեն: Էս հանձնաժողովը երկրորդ կամ երրորդ անգամ ա արդեն ընդունում


Տեսնենք Օբաման ինչքանով ա "տղա"

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ պետք է լինի, պիտի չընդունեն: Էս հանձնաժողովը երկրորդ կամ երրորդ անգամ ա արդեն ընդունում


Ուղակի մեխանիզմը չեմ հասկանում ենթադրենք լիագումարում էլ ընդունեցին, է հետո՞,ԱՄՆ ընդունելուա՞ ենթադրենք ԱՄն էլ ընդունեց ինչա էտ դեպքում Թուրքիան պետք է ընդունի՞, կասկածում եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա հիմա ինչ, ասենք թե լիագումար մտավ հետո ինչ պետք է լինի:


Այս պահին դժվար է ասել՝ կընդունեն, թե ոչ, բայց որ այսօր բանաձևի ընդունումը միայն մեր շահերից չի բխում /այսինքն՝ դեռ հարց է՝ մեր շահերից է բխում ընդհանրապես, թե ոչ/, դա հաստատ է:

----------

Gayl (05.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Եվս մեկ քայլով մոտեցանք արդարության վերականգմանը, չնայած համոզված եմ, որ այս տարի Օբաման չի ճանաչի:

----------


## Gayl

> Տեսնենք Օբաման ինչքանով ա "տղա"


Օբաման ի՞նչ կապ ունի կամ Օբաման քո երկրի հարցերով խի պտի մտահոգվի իրա համար կարևորը իրա երկրի շահերն են, ոչ թե մեր ու չեմ էլ կասկածում ինքը երկրացիների համար տղայա թե մեր համար ինչա դա արդեն էական չի:

----------


## Okamigo

Չէ,ինչքան գիտեմ մի տեղ էլ պիտի քվեարկության դրվի,երևի սենատում հա?

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսնենք Օբաման ինչքանով ա "տղա"


Էդ «տղա»-ն չեմ հասկանում որն ա, բայց դե որ «տղա»-ով ենք խոսում, խոսենք:
Կարծում եմ, որ Օբաման էնքան «տղա» ա, որ կարա չընդունի ու տակից դուրս գա:

----------

Albus (05.03.2010), Gayl (05.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Կարծում եմ՝ հեչ կապ չունի՝ խոսքը ցեղասպանության մասին ա, թե ասենք՝ 1 հա հողի մասին ա, դրանից չի կախված մինչև վերջ կգնա հարցը վերջնական լուծման, թե չէ, կախված ա ԱՄՆ կոնկրետ շահերից. կան կոնկրետ շահեր, կընդունվի, կգնա մինչև վերջ, չկան, չի գնա: Թեչէ ո՞վ չգիտի, որ ցեղասպանություն ա եղել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ովքեր որ դեմ են քվեարկել, չգիտե՞ն, որ եղել ա, թե՞ վստահ չեն:

----------

Chuk (05.03.2010), Ungrateful (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Այս պահին դժվար է ասել՝ կընդունեն, թե ոչ, բայց որ այսօր բանաձևի ընդունումը միայն մեր շահերից չի բխում /այսինքն՝ դեռ հարց է՝ մեր շահերից է բխում ընդհանրապես, թե ոչ/, դա հաստատ է:


Չիդեմ :LOL:  մի քիչ անկապ ոգևորությունը շատ ա, ձևական խաղեր են:

----------


## Okamigo

> Կարծում եմ՝ հեչ կապ չունի՝ խոսքը ցեղասպանության մասին ա, թե ասենք՝ 1 հա հողի մասին ա, դրանից չի կախված մինչև վերջ կգնա հարցը վերջնական լուծման, թե չէ, կախված ա ԱՄՆ կոնկրետ շահերից. կան կոնկրետ շահեր, կընդունվի, կգնա մինչև վերջ, չկան, չի գնա: Թեչէ ո՞վ չգիտի, որ ցեղասպանություն ա եղել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ովքեր որ դեմ են քվեարկել, չգիտե՞ն, որ եղել ա, թե՞ վստահ չեն:


Դե կարծում եմ որոշները գիտեմ,ուղղակի չեն ուզում փչացնեն հարաբերությունները Թուրքերի հետ,բայց կան այնպիսինները, որ անհրաժեշտ ապացույցներ չեն տեսել

----------


## REAL_ist

Բնականաբար Սենատում էլ պետքա անցնի, սա ընդամենը արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովնա, դրանից հետո էլ Օբաման պետքա ստորագրի: Չեմ բացառում, որ այս անգամ բանաձևը մինչը նախագահ հասնի:

Բոլորս էլ պետքա հասկանանք, որ սա ընդամենը լծակա Թուրքիային արձանագրությունները վավերացնելուն պարտադրելու գործընթացում:

----------

Արիացի (05.03.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Օբաման ի՞նչ կապ ունի կամ Օբաման քո երկրի հարցերով խի պտի մտահոգվի իրա համար կարևորը իրա երկրի շահերն են, ոչ թե մեր ու չեմ էլ կասկածում ինքը երկրացիների համար տղայա թե մեր համար ինչա դա արդեն էական չի:


Իրականությունը էն ա, որ ամերիկայի համար 1 բանդան կառավարությունն ա, հիմա լիդերը Օբաման ա, համար 2-ը ոստիկանությունն ա …: Ընենց որ Օբաման եթե ասի, կապ չունի ով ա ինչ ա պիտի ընդունեն:
Օբաման տղու խոսք ա տվել որ ցեղասպանությունը ընդունելու ա, հազարավոր կամ նույնիսկ միլիոնավոր հայերի ձայն ա հավաքել էտ խոստման շնորհիվ, հիմա թող խոսքերին տեր կանգնի, իրա շահերը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ,ինչքան գիտեմ մի տեղ էլ պիտի քվեարկության դրվի,երևի սենատում հա?


Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ներկայացուցիչների պալատը Կոնգրեսի 2 պալատներից մեկն ա, ուրեմն լիագումար նիստի տակ պետք է հասկանանք 2 պալատների համատեղ քննարկումը :Think: 



> Կարծում եմ՝ հեչ կապ չունի՝ խոսքը ցեղասպանության մասին ա, թե ասենք՝ 1 հա հողի մասին ա, դրանից չի կախված մինչև վերջ կգնա հարցը վերջնական լուծման, թե չէ, կախված ա ԱՄՆ կոնկրետ շահերից. կան կոնկրետ շահեր, կընդունվի, կգնա մինչև վերջ, չկան, չի գնա: Թեչէ ո՞վ չգիտի, որ ցեղասպանություն ա եղել: Հիմա ի՞նչ, ովքեր որ դեմ են քվեարկել, չգիտե՞ն, որ եղել ա, թե՞ վստահ չեն:


Կուկ ջան, իրենք բացահայտ ասում էին, որ դատապարտում են Ցեղասպանությունը, բայց հարմար ժամանակ չէ՝ բանաձևի ընդունման համար: Դեմ հանդես եկողներից մեկն էլ Նյու-Յորքն էր ներկայացնում, ուշացողների մեջ էր. չգիտեմ՝ ինքը վերջում չեկա՞վ, որ բանաձևն ընդունվեց, թե՞ ով :Jpit: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Հա, հիշեցի... մեկն էլ կար՝ ասում ա՝ դատելով էստեղի խոսակցություններից կատարվածը Ցեղասպանություն է :Jpit:  Ասում է՝ ես պատմաբան չեմ, լա լա լա, բայց դեմ եմ քվեարկելու, որովհետև մենք չենք պատմության դատավորները, թե ինչ... կարճ ասած՝ մոտս կասկած առաջացավ իր՝ դպրոցը ավարտելու վերաբերյալ :Think:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Էդ «տղա»-ն չեմ հասկանում որն ա, բայց դե որ «տղա»-ով ենք խոսում, խոսենք:
> Կարծում եմ, որ Օբաման էնքան «տղա» ա, որ կարա չընդունի ու տակից դուրս գա:


Բացատրեմ հասկանալի հայերենով, եթե արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը ինչ որ խոստում ա տալիս, կապ չունի էտ խոսքերի տակ ստորագրել ա, թե չէ, կարևորը էն ա որ իրա ասած խոսքերին պետք ա տեր կանգնի, մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում "տակից դուրս գալը" նշանակում ա, որ ինքը տղա չի…

----------


## Chuk

> Բացատրեմ հասկանալի հայերենով, եթե արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչը ինչ որ խոստում ա տալիս, կապ չունի էտ խոսքերի տակ ստորագրել ա, թե չէ, կարևորը էն ա որ իրա ասած խոսքերին պետք ա տեր կանգնի, մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում "տակից դուրս գալը" նշանակում ա, որ ինքը տղա չի…


Քաղաքականության մեջ «տղայական»-ն ու նման բաները գործ չունեն  :Smile:  Առավել ևս մենթալիտետային «տղայականները»:
Օրինակ կարող է իրադարձության այնպիսի շրջադարձ լինի, որ ՏՂԱՆ էնքան տղամարդկություն ունենա, որ իրա խոսքից հետ կանգնի:
Անկախ ամեն ինչից քաղաքականության մեջ այդ «տղա լինել» տերմինալոգիայով ու մտածելակերպով շարժվելը սխալ ա:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2010), Chilly (05.03.2010), Elmo (05.03.2010), ministr (05.03.2010), Rammer (05.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չիդեմ մի քիչ անկապ ոգևորությունը շատ ա, ձևական խաղեր են:


Հա, ոնց-որ կոմունիստների ժամանակ եղավ... Ընդհանուր ոգևորության մեջ բոլոր տարածքները տվին թուրքերին, դեռ դաշնակներին էլ ծաղրում էին:



> Իրականությունը էն ա, որ ամերիկայի համար 1 բանդան կառավարությունն ա, հիմա լիդերը Օբաման ա, համար 2-ը ոստիկանությունն ա …: Ընենց որ Օբաման եթե ասի, կապ չունի ով ա ինչ ա պիտի ընդունեն:
> Օբաման տղու խոսք ա տվել որ ցեղասպանությունը ընդունելու ա, հազարավոր կամ նույնիսկ միլիոնավոր հայերի ձայն ա հավաքել էտ խոստման շնորհիվ, հիմա թող խոսքերին տեր կանգնի, իրա շահերը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:


Նախագահը ԱՄՆ-ում երբեք 1-ին դեմք չի եղել: Գենշտաբի գլխից ոչ ոք չի կարող թռնել, էլ չեմ ասում՝ հատուկ ծառայությունները:
Իսկ այն որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրում իրենց շահերը, ասեմ, որ իրենք ընդհանրապես կարող են չմտածել, ու Իսրայելի՝ Իրանին ռմբակոծելիս մի <<պատահական>> ռումբ էլ էս կողմերը գցեն:

----------

_DEATH_ (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իրականությունը էն ա, որ ամերիկայի համար 1 բանդան կառավարությունն ա, հիմա լիդերը Օբաման ա, համար 2-ը ոստիկանությունն ա …: Ընենց որ Օբաման եթե ասի, կապ չունի ով ա ինչ ա պիտի ընդունեն:
> Օբաման տղու խոսք ա տվել որ ցեղասպանությունը ընդունելու ա, հազարավոր կամ նույնիսկ միլիոնավոր հայերի ձայն ա հավաքել էտ խոստման շնորհիվ, հիմա թող խոսքերին տեր կանգնի, իրա շահերը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:


Քաղաքականության մեջ ի՞նչ տղու խոսք, շատ բան ա ասում պտի հավատա՞ս կամ «գերագույնը» գնա թուրքի ոտերը լպստի ինքը կանգնի ցեղասպանություն ճանաչի՞:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող բայց լրջով նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել իմ մոտ, որ էտ քվեարկությունը լրիվ ներկայացում էր ու ներկաներից բոլորն էլ գիտեին ոնց ա վերջանալու քվեարկությունը: 20 կողմ, 22 դեմ , էս մասն էլ ուզում էին մեզ լավ լարված պահել, հետո էլ 23:22 հաշվով հաղթում է բանաձևը, ոնցոր խաղ լիներ իրանց համար, խաղը առած ա, սուդիան էլ ծախած ա  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ այն որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրում իրենց շահերը, ասեմ, որ իրենք ընդհանրապես կարող են չմտածել, ու Իսրայելի՝ Իրանին ռմբակոծելիս մի <<պատահական>> ռումբ էլ էս կողմերը գցեն:


Ու այստեղ իսկականից վերջ :LOL:

----------


## AMzone

իմ կարծիքով ես հավայի խոսակցություններա, երբ հարցը հասնի վերջի աստիճան,  կջրեն կուղարկեն մի կոմ, ինչ հիշում եմ, ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի ժամանակ բոլոր ամն ի նախագաները խոսկ եին տալիս ընդունել ցեղասպանությունը, հենց ընտրովում են, մորանում են դրա մասին.

----------


## _DEATH_

> Իսկ այն որ քեզ չի հետաքրքրում իրենց շահերը, ասեմ, որ իրենք ընդհանրապես կարող են չմտածել, ու Իսրայելի՝ Իրանին ռմբակոծելիս մի <<պատահական>> ռումբ էլ էս կողմերը գցեն:


Իրանք կարան ամբողջ աշխարհը մի քանի վարկյանում վերացնեն, բայց մեկա ինձ ոչ ամերիկան ա հետաքրքրում, ոչ էլ իրանց շահերը:

----------


## Rammstein

Վայ մեզ, եթե մեր հույսը ԱՄՆ-ը պիտի լինի:

----------

Gayl (05.03.2010), Hayazn (06.03.2010), min-mak (14.03.2010), Լեռնցի (05.03.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2010)

----------


## _DEATH_

> Քաղաքականության մեջ «տղայական»-ն ու նման բաները գործ չունեն  Առավել ևս մենթալիտետային «տղայականները»:
> Օրինակ կարող է իրադարձության այնպիսի շրջադարձ լինի, որ ՏՂԱՆ էնքան տղամարդկություն ունենա, որ իրա խոսքից հետ կանգնի:
> Անկախ ամեն ինչից քաղաքականության մեջ այդ «տղա լինել» տերմինալոգիայով ու մտածելակերպով շարժվելը սխալ ա:


Չգիտեմ քաղաքականությունում տենց շարժվելը սխալ ա թե ճիշտ, բայց ինձ թվում ա որ Օբաման մնացած բոլոր նախագահներից տարբերվում ա և ոչ միայն մաշկի գույնով: Անցած տարի Մեծ եղեռն որ ասեց, մտա թուրքական ֆորումներ ու թուրքերին համոզեցի որ Օբաման ցեղասպանությունը ընդունելա, խեղճերը իրար էին խառնվել, թեժ քնարկում էին ոնց տակից դուրս գան նենց էի համոզել  :LOL: 
դրա համար կյանքումս չեմ մոռանա իրա արածը:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իրանք կարան ամբողջ աշխարհը մի քանի վարկյանում վերացնեն, բայց մեկա ինձ ոչ ամերիկան ա հետաքրքրում, ոչ էլ իրանց շահերը:


Իրանց էլ հետը չէ՞:

----------


## Okamigo

Խնդրեմ,Զաման թերթի արձագանքը լինք

----------


## Արիացի

Թուրքիան երկու տարբերակ ունի, կամ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները վավերացնի ու էդ գործընթացը առաջ տանի՝ դրանով խուսափելով ԱՄՆ կողմից ցեղասպանության պաշտոնական ճանաչումից, կամ էլ Ադրբեջանի կապրիզնիություններին ենթարկվելով արձանագրությունները չվավերացնի ու սենց հա ձգձգի, արդյունքում ստանա ԱՄՆ կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը: Կարծում եմ այնուամենայնիվ Թուրքիան կվավերացնի արձանագրությունները ու կխուսափի ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից: Համաձայն եմ Ռեալիստի հետ՝ սա ընդամենը խաղեր են, որ ստիպեն Թուրքիային վավերացնել արձանագրությունները:

----------


## Elmo

> Թուրքիան երկու տարբերակ ունի, կամ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները վավերացնի ու էդ գործընթացը առաջ տանի՝ դրանով խուսափելով ԱՄՆ կողմից ցեղասպանության պաշտոնական ճանաչումից, կամ էլ Ադրբեջանի կապրիզնիություններին ենթարկվելով արձանագրությունները չվավերացնի ու սենց հա ձգձգի, արդյունքում ստանա ԱՄՆ կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը: Կարծում եմ այնուամենայնիվ Թուրքիան կվավերացնի արձանագրությունները ու կխուսափի ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից: Համաձայն եմ Ռեալիստի հետ՝ սա ընդամենը խաղեր են, որ ստիպեն Թուրքիային վավերացնել արձանագրությունները:


ԱՄՆ -ը պարզապես Թուրքիային ստիպում ա ներվայնանալ ու անել այն, ինչ իրեն ասում են: Էլի հերթական(երորդ) անգամ էսպիսի բանաձև ա անցնում հասնում լիագումար նիստ ու քննարկման չի դրվում: Չգիտեսմ էս անգամ ուր կհասնի, բայց ոնց որ էս անգամ իրավիճակը կարա նենց լինի, որ բանաձևը ստորագրվի պրեզիդենտի կողմից:

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Թուրքիան կճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը: Էդքան հզորագույն երկրներ են ճանաչել, բայց Թուրքիայի հեչ յաթաղանին էլ չի, էդ ինչի՞ պիտի ԱՄՆ-ից հետո սկսի ճանաչել: Կարա ԱՄՆ չճանաչի, մենակ Թուրքիան ճանաչի ու հարցը համարենք լուծված:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Անիծվի այն օրը, երբ հայկական հարցը դուրս եկավ միջազգային ասպարեզ:

Իրոք որ, ով ոնց ուզում օգտագործում է:

----------

Chilly (05.03.2010), Gayl (08.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Հայկական  ցեղասպանության  հարցը  ԱՄՆ -ը  կամ  ևրոպական

մի  շարք  պետություններ  օգտագործում  են  մուսուլմանների  վրա

դուրս  գալու  համար ,  պատճառը  ես  գրե  եմ  այս  էջի  համար  86

գրառման  մեջ  ,  կարդացեք  ,  հիմա  նրանց  բանակին  միացավ

իսպանիան  փետրվարի  26 -ին :  Նորից  քաղաքակիրթ  պետությունները

ցանկանում  են  Հայերի  ձեռքերով  կրակից  շագանակներ  հանել  :

ԶԳՈՆ  ԵՂԵՔ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Smile:  



> ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսի Ներկայացուցիչների պալատի Արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովում Հայոց ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ թիվ 252 բանաձևի ընդունման համար վճռորոշ է եղել մուսուլման կոնգրեսականի քվեն:
> Թուրքական Hurriyet օրաթերթի փոխանցմամբ` Արտաքին հարաբերությունների հանձնաժողովի միակ մուսուլման անդամ, Մինեսոտայից ընտրված կոնգրեսական Կեյտ Էլիսոնը, ով նախապես հայտարարել էր, թե «դեմ» է քվեարկելու բանաձևի նախագծին, վերջին պահին փոխել է իր որոշումը և «կողմ» քվեարկել, ինչն էլ վճռորոշ դեր է ունեցել բանաձևի ընդունման համար:


http://tert.am/am/news/2010/03/06/muslim/

----------

davidus (07.03.2010), Hayazn (06.03.2010), Rammstein (06.03.2010), _DEATH_ (06.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> http://tert.am/am/news/2010/03/06/muslim/


Ես  քեզ  խնդրում  եմ  ինձ  ասես  թէ  ինչու  համար  էք  դոշ  տված

էդ  մուսուլմաններին  պաշտպանում  ,  եթէ  մի  մուսուլման  կողմ  է

քվեարկել    Հայոց  ցեղասպանության  բանաձևին  դա  դեռ  ոչինչ  չի

նշանակում  և  դրանից  ոչինչ  չի  փոխվի : ԱՄՆ - ում  ամեն  ինչ

չափվում  է  բիզնեսի  առշինով  այսինքն  եթե  իրենց  ձեռնտու  չլինի

այդ  հարցը  ընթացք  չի  ստանա : Ես  կրկնում  եմ  այս  հարցը  օգտագործվում

է  մուսուլմաների  վրա  դուրս  գալու  համար  և  ձեզ  հորդորում  եմ  , որ

ԶԳՈՆ  ԼԻՆԵՔ : Եթե  չես  ցանկանում  այս  էջի  վրա  գրել  ուղարկիր  այս

հասցեով           hayazn @ mail . am

----------


## Բիձա

> իմ կարծիքով ես հավայի խոսակցություններա, երբ հարցը հասնի վերջի աստիճան,  կջրեն կուղարկեն մի կոմ, ինչ հիշում եմ, ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի ժամանակ բոլոր ամն ի նախագաները խոսկ եին տալիս ընդունել ցեղասպանությունը, հենց ընտրովում են, մորանում են դրա մասին.


Այս պահին ցեղասպանության հարցին վերջնական լուծում տալը գերտերության համար թույլության, հիմարության  նշան կլինի: Առհասարակ ցանկացած սպառնալիք իրագործվելուց հետո վերանում է որպես գործիք աշխատելուց: Դրա համար էլ քաղաքականության մեջ աշխատում են հնարավորին չափ շատ ունենալ և վառ պահել ծխացող պրոբլեմները:  Ցեղասպանությունը գերտերությունների համար իրար հետ խոսելու ասիմետրիկ լծակ է, յոկեր, գործիք: Պետք եղած պահին այն մտցնում են ցանկացած խաղի մեջ ու ասիմետրիկ խնդիր լուծում: Հիմա ԱՄՆ ցեղասպանությունը չի ընդունի որպես վերջնական եղրակացություն- որովհետև մեր պես դեբիլ չի: 
Մենք իհարկե հեռու ենք նման բաներ հասկանալուց ու հաշվի առնելուց, առավել ևս քաղաքականության մեջ օգտագործելուց: Դա մենք ապացուցել ենք գործնականում:  
Օրինակ 89 թվին հունիսին, երբ տղերքը ետ եկան մոսկովյան բանտերից, ղարաբաղի փոխարեն  նաիրիտի հարցը սկսեցին առաջ տանել, որպես նպատակ: Մտածում էինք, թե կենտրոնին են շանտաժ անում, նաիրիտը որպես գործիք են օգտագործում, որ ղարաբաղի հարցում արդյունքի հասնեն: Պարզվեց որ չէ,  գործիքի հարց չէ-իդիոտության հարց է:- Նաիրիտը իսկապես փակեցին, ու  գործիքը դառավ սատկած էշ: Հետո արդեն սովետի քանդվելուց հետո պարզվեց, որ որևէ աշխատող գործարան հայաստանում այլևս գոյություն չունի:  
Հիմա էլ, փոխարեն հասկանալու որ հայաստանում կան սպառնալի ներքին  պրոբլեմներ ու արտաքին պրոբլեմներ: Ու որ արտաքին պրոբլեմների 99 տոկոսը գալիս է ներքին այլանդակություններից: Ու արդեն վաղուց ժամանակն է ներսը մի քիչ գոնե դզմզելու: Բայց ոչ, էշի ականջում քնած են- նոր-նոր Նիկոլ են նստացնում:  :Bad: 
Մենք ուրիշն ենք: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Hayazn (07.03.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱՄՆ -ը պարզապես Թուրքիային ստիպում ա ներվայնանալ ու անել այն, ինչ իրեն ասում են: Էլի հերթական(երորդ) անգամ էսպիսի բանաձև ա անցնում հասնում լիագումար նիստ ու քննարկման չի դրվում: Չգիտեսմ էս անգամ ուր կհասնի, բայց ոնց որ էս անգամ իրավիճակը կարա նենց լինի, որ բանաձևը ստորագրվի պրեզիդենտի կողմից:
> 
> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Թուրքիան կճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը: Էդքան հզորագույն երկրներ են ճանաչել, բայց Թուրքիայի հեչ յաթաղանին էլ չի, էդ ինչի՞ պիտի ԱՄՆ-ից հետո սկսի ճանաչել: Կարա ԱՄՆ չճանաչի, մենակ Թուրքիան ճանաչի ու հարցը համարենք լուծված:


Գոնե տեսանելի ապագայում ոչ միայն պրեզիդենտը չի վավերացնի հայոց ցեղասպանություը ճանաչող օրինագիծը, այլ բանը դրան չի էլ հասնի, այսինք հարցը դժվար թե մտնի կոնգրեսի օրակարգ: Յանկիները դեմքից են տուպոյ երևում, բայց իրականում շատ չոտկի պոլիտիկա անել գիտեն - ասել է թե Թուրքիային գոնե միջինժամկետ հեռանկարում կիսակզած պահելու համար Ցեղասպանության հարցը պիտի հա մտնցնեն քաղաքական օրակարագ, ու հա մուղամով հանեն, նախագահի թեկնածուներն էլ պիտի հա խոստանան ու հա չանեն: 

Իսկ Թուրքիայի համար Ցեղասպանության հարցը երևի ավելի շատ բարոյահոգեբանական նշանակություն ունի, քան պրակտիկ քաղաքական: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց մեկը ես երբեք չեմ հավատա, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը նույիսկ Թուրքիայի կողմից կարող է Թուրքիայի համար հանգեցնել նյութական հետևանքների - հողի հարց որ հաստատ չի էլ բարձրացվի: Վատագույն դեպքում թուրքերը փողով կպրծնեն: Թուրքիայի պրակտիկ քաղաքական օրակարգում ավելի լուրջ հարց կա հիմա, Կիպրոսի հարցը: 

Իսկ եթե ցեղասպանությունն ի վերջո ալամ աշխարհը ճանաչի, երևի միակ տուժող կողմը կլինի դաշնակցությունը: Դաշնակցական բիզնեսի հիմնական trademark-ը կարող ա էլ պահանջարկ չունենա շուկայում:

----------

Elmo (08.03.2010), Hayazn (07.03.2010), Բիձա (07.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Թուրքիայի համար Ցեղասպանության հարցը երևի ավելի շատ բարոյահոգեբանական նշանակություն ունի, քան պրակտիկ քաղաքական: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, բայց մեկը ես երբեք չեմ հավատա, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը նույիսկ Թուրքիայի կողմից կարող է Թուրքիայի համար հանգեցնել նյութական հետևանքների - հողի հարց որ հաստատ չի էլ բարձրացվի: Վատագույն դեպքում թուրքերը փողով կպրծնեն: Թուրքիայի պրակտիկ քաղաքական օրակարգում ավելի լուրջ հարց կա հիմա, Կիպրոսի հարցը


Տրիբուն ջան, ես իհարկե պատմական իռռեդենցիզմի մոլի ջատագով չեմ, բայց ասեմ հետևյալը՝
1. Հողային հարցը կարելի է ասել, որ փակ է, բայց ցանկացած պահի կարող է բարձրացվել: Իհարկե քրդերի գործոնն է առկա: Կարծեմ Կարսի պայմանագրով պետք է հոդված մտցնեին, ըստ որի՝ Անին տրվելու էր Հայաստանին, որ հայ գիտնականները պեղումներ իրականացնեն: Բայց ստացվել է այնպես, որ այդ հոդվածի մասին մոռացել են: Վերջերս թուրքերը մի հարց էլ էին բարձրացրել, թե՝ մենք Հայաստանի՞ց ենք գրավել այդ հողերը, որ մեզնից եք պահանջում: Հասկացա՞ր՝ ինչ են ուզում ասել :Jpit:  Իբր Բյուզանդիայից ենք խլել, գնացեք Բյուզանդիայից էլ ձեր հողերը պահանջեք: Մեր սեմինարավարն էլ էնպիսի մի տրագիզմով ներկայացրեց այս փաստը, որ վերջ, էլի, մենք հակափաստարկ չունենք: Ես իհարկե ունեմ իմ հակափաստարկը, բայց քանի որ էդ մարդը հանրապետական է, գլուխ չդրեցի: Իսկ հակափաստարկն այն է, որ մեզ թող Կարսն ու Սուրմալուն տան, եթե էդպես է, որովհետև այդ հողերը Բյուզանդիայից չեն խլել: Ինչևէ:

2. Թուրքիայի պատմության հետ ո՞նց ես: Լսել ե՞ս ունևորության հարկի մասին /վարլըք վերգիսի/: Սա մտցրել է Իսմեթ Ինյոնյուն: Նա Քեմալից հետո է Թուրքիայի ղեկավարը եղել: Այդ հարկը ոչ մահմեդականներից գանձվում էր մոտ 10 անգամ ավել: Այդ ժամանակ թուրքերը ոչ միայն լուծում էին իրենց բյուջեն լցնելու հարցը, այլև՝ երկիրը ոչ մահմեդական գործարարներից, առևտրականներից... ազատելու խնդիրը: Էտատիզմի գաղափարները տիրապետող էին հենց այդ շրջանում՝ սկսած 30-ականներից: Ով չէր կարողանում հարկերը մուծել, ունեցվածքը բռնագրավում էին, այդ մարդկանց աքսորում: Իրավիճակը այնպիսին է, որ եթե Ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչվի, թուրքերը ստիպված պետք է լինեն նաև հայերի ունեցվածքի հարցի բարձրացման առջև կանգնել: Դա արդեն նշանակում է, որ վտանգվում են այսօրվա Անատոլիայի բուրժուաների դիրքերը: Համաձայնիր, որ Անատոլիայում հայերի հայտնվելը, այն էլ՝ սեփականության իրավունքով, թուրքերի համար մեղմ ասած՝ անցանկալի է:

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրիբուն ջան, ես իհարկե պատմական իռռեդենցիզմի մոլի ջատագով չեմ, բայց ասեմ հետևյալը՝
> 1. Հողային հարցը կարելի է ասել, որ փակ է, բայց ցանկացած պահի կարող է բարձրացվել: Իհարկե քրդերի գործոնն է առկա: Կարծեմ Կարսի պայմանագրով պետք է հոդված մտցնեին, ըստ որի՝ Անին տրվելու էր Հայաստանին, որ հայ գիտնականները պեղումներ իրականացնեն: Բայց ստացվել է այնպես, որ այդ հոդվածի մասին մոռացել են: Վերջերս թուրքերը մի հարց էլ էին բարձրացրել, թե՝ մենք Հայաստանի՞ց ենք գրավել այդ հողերը, որ մեզնից եք պահանջում: Հասկացա՞ր՝ ինչ են ուզում ասել Իբր Բյուզանդիայից ենք խլել, գնացեք Բյուզանդիայից էլ ձեր հողերը պահանջեք: Մեր սեմինարավարն էլ էնպիսի մի տրագիզմով ներկայացրեց այս փաստը, որ վերջ, էլի, մենք հակափաստարկ չունենք: Ես իհարկե ունեմ իմ հակափաստարկը, բայց քանի որ էդ մարդը հանրապետական է, գլուխ չդրեցի: Իսկ հակափաստարկն այն է, որ մեզ թող Կարսն ու Սուրմալուն տան, եթե էդպես է, որովհետև այդ հողերը Բյուզանդիայից չեն խլել: Ինչևէ:
> 
> 2. Թուրքիայի պատմության հետ ո՞նց ես: Լսել ե՞ս ունևորության հարկի մասին /վարլըք վերգիսի/: Սա մտցրել է Իսմեթ Ինյոնյուն: Նա Քեմալից հետո է Թուրքիայի ղեկավարը եղել: Այդ հարկը ոչ մահմեդականներից գանձվում էր մոտ 10 անգամ ավել: Այդ ժամանակ թուրքերը ոչ միայն լուծում էին իրենց բյուջեն լցնելու հարցը, այլև՝ երկիրը ոչ մահմեդական գործարարներից, առևտրականներից... ազատելու խնդիրը: Էտատիզմի գաղափարները տիրապետող էին հենց այդ շրջանում՝ սկսած 30-ականներից: Ով չէր կարողանում հարկերը մուծել, ունեցվածքը բռնագրավում էին, այդ մարդկանց աքսորում: Իրավիճակը այնպիսին է, որ եթե Ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչվի, թուրքերը ստիպված պետք է լինեն նաև հայերի ունեցվածքի հարցի բարձրացման առջև կանգնել: Դա արդեն նշանակում է, որ վտանգվում են այսօրվա Անատոլիայի բուրժուաների դիրքերը: Համաձայնիր, որ Անատոլիայում հայերի հայտնվելը, այն էլ՝ սեփականության իրավունքով, թուրքերի համար մեղմ ասած՝ անցանկալի է:


 Հողի հարցը եթե  բարձրացվի էլ, չի դրվելու է որպես կոտորված  մարդկանց, որպես թուրքիայի քաղաքացիների հողային ունեցվածքի հարց:
15 թվի թուրքիայի էթնոգրաֆիկ ճիշտ պատկերը ես չունեմ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, թուրքիան եղել է մոտ 13-15 միլիոնանոց երկիր: մոտ 3 մլն հայ, 3 քուրդ, մի  միլիոն հույն, ու մի 6-8 միլիոն էլ թուրք:
Հիմա Էդ 3 միլիոն հայերը որի կեսը կոտորվել է, կեսն էլ արտաքսվել է, ինչ որ  հողային իրավունքներ ունեին, որպես սեփականատերեր: Օրինակ գյուղերում ամեն մեկը իր հողակտորն է ունեցել: Պետությունը իհարկե եղել է թուրքինը, բայց ամեն մեկի ունեցած հողը իրենն է եղել: Հարց կարող է գնալ միայն  այդ հողային *անհատական* պահանջի մասով: Այսինքն պատկերացնել, որ թուրքիան կհամաձայնի այդ հողային կտորները գումարել ըստ մարդահամարի ու տեղը Անին հետ տա, բավական հեքիաթանման է, եթե ոչ մառազմային:
Այլ է  ադրբեջանից բռնագաղթվածների հարցում: Քանի որ հայաստանանն ու ադրբեջանը երկուստեք հանդիպակած պահանջներ ունեն, հողային բազառները կարող են մեջտեղ գալ որպես իրար չեզոքացնող և հաշտության տանող ֆակտորներ: 
Թուքիայի դեպքում ուրիշ է: 
Առհասարակ միջազգային իրավունքը ոնց հասկանում եմ այս հարցը չի քննարկում, քանի որ բոլորի ձեռքերն էլ կեղտոտ են: Նույնիսկ հրեաների դեպքում գերմանացիք ոչ թե հող վերադարձրին գերմանիայի տարածքներից, այլ վարձահատույց եղան այլ ձևերով և մինչև այժմ պատրաստակամորեն ետ են ընդունում հրեաներին որպես իրենց երկրի լիիրավների: 
Թուրքերն էլ մաքսիմում դա կարող են անել, հաստատ իմանալով, որ ոչ մեկի ժառանգն էլ չի հետ գնա թուքիա:  Բայց քանի որ  սաղն էլ գիտեն, որ ցեղասպանությունը յոկեր սարքած միջազգային մուղամ է, գործը էդպես էլ կմնա մակերեսին: -ու ոչ դեն-ոչ դես:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իրանք ետ հողակտորները հետ կտան հայերին, թող Թուրքիայում հողակտոր ունենան, ինչ կապ ունի պետական սահմանի հետ? Դա զուտ նյութական պատասխանատվություննա, որը անխուսափելիա ճանաչման դեպքում: Իսկ պետական սահմանի փոփոխությունը լռիվ այլ կերպ պետքա հիմնավորվի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հողի հարցը եթե  բարձրացվի էլ, չի դրվելու է որպես կոտորված  մարդկանց, որպես թուրքիայի քաղաքացիների հողային ունեցվածքի հարց:
> 15 թվի թուրքիայի էթնոգրաֆիկ ճիշտ պատկերը ես չունեմ, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ, թուրքիան եղել է մոտ 13-15 միլիոնանոց երկիր: մոտ 3 մլն հայ, 3 քուրդ, մի  միլիոն հույն, ու մի 6-8 միլիոն էլ թուրք:
> Հիմա Էդ 3 միլիոն հայերը որի կեսը կոտորվել է, կեսն էլ արտաքսվել է, ինչ որ  հողային իրավունքներ ունեին, որպես սեփականատերեր: Օրինակ գյուղերում ամեն մեկը իր հողակտորն է ունեցել: Պետությունը իհարկե եղել է թուրքինը, բայց ամեն մեկի ունեցած հողը իրենն է եղել: Հարց կարող է գնալ միայն  այդ հողային *անհատական* պահանջի մասով: Այսինքն պատկերացնել, որ թուրքիան կհամաձայնի այդ հողային կտորները գումարել ըստ մարդահամարի ու տեղը Անին հետ տա, բավական հեքիաթանման է, եթե ոչ մառազմային:
> Այլ է  ադրբեջանից բռնագաղթվածների հարցում: Քանի որ հայաստանանն ու ադրբեջանը երկուստեք հանդիպակած պահանջներ ունեն, հողային բազառները կարող են մեջտեղ գալ որպես իրար չեզոքացնող և հաշտության տանող ֆակտորներ: 
> Թուքիայի դեպքում ուրիշ է:


Ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ Անին տան որպես փոխհատուցում: Իսկ սեփականությունը, բնականաբար, պետք է վերադարձնեն անհատներին:
Ինչքան հիշում եմ, Թուրքիայի բնակչությունը 20 մլն է եղել, որից 2 մլն-ը հայեր են եղել:




> Առհասարակ միջազգային իրավունքը ոնց հասկանում եմ այս հարցը չի քննարկում, քանի որ բոլորի ձեռքերն էլ կեղտոտ են: Նույնիսկ հրեաների դեպքում գերմանացիք ոչ թե հող վերադարձրին գերմանիայի տարածքներից, այլ վարձահատույց եղան այլ ձևերով և մինչև այժմ պատրաստակամորեն ետ են ընդունում հրեաներին որպես իրենց երկրի լիիրավների: 
> Թուրքերն էլ մաքսիմում դա կարող են անել, հաստատ իմանալով, որ ոչ մեկի ժառանգն էլ չի հետ գնա թուքիա:  Բայց քանի որ  սաղն էլ գիտեն, որ ցեղասպանությունը յոկեր սարքած միջազգային մուղամ է, գործը էդպես էլ կմնա մակերեսին: -ու ոչ դեն-ոչ դես:


Ի՞նչը չի քննարկում. ցեղասպանության դեպքում հողերի վերադա՞րձը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես չեմ էլ ասել, որ Անին տան որպես փոխհատուցում: Իսկ սեփականությունը, բնականաբար, պետք է վերադարձնեն անհատներին:
> Ինչքան հիշում եմ, Թուրքիայի բնակչությունը 20 մլն է եղել, որից 2 մլն-ը հայեր են եղել:
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչը չի քննարկում. ցեղասպանության դեպքում *հողերի վերադա՞րձը*:


Հա, որպես տվյալ ազգի սեփականատիրական իրավունքների վերականգնում: Հարցը միայն անհատների մակարդակով է քննարկվում: Այսինքն գենոցիդի ենթարկվում է ազգը, բայց փոխհատուցվում է կոնկրետ մարդը մաքսիմում- ժառանգ-անհատը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իրանք ետ հողակտորները հետ կտան հայերին, թող Թուրքիայում հողակտոր ունենան, ինչ կապ ունի պետական սահմանի հետ? Դա զուտ նյութական պատասխանատվություննա, որը անխուսափելիա ճանաչման դեպքում: Ի*սկ պետական սահմանի փոփոխությունը լռիվ այլ կերպ պետքա հիմնավորվի*:


Ոնց՞- ասա մենք էլ իմանանք:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ոնց՞- ասա մենք էլ իմանանք:


Մի առիթով արդեն գրել եմ`



> Ինչ մնումա տարածքային հարցին, որևէ կոնկրետ բան ինքս էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, քանի որ արդեն նշեցի շատ բարդա հստակ բան ասելը, քանի որ տարածքային պատասխանատվության ինստիտուտ որպես այդպիսին չկա միջազգային իրավունքում: Բայց հրաժարվելը տարածքային պահանջներից աբսուրդա. հիմնավորման ուղղիներ փնտրելուց հրաժարվելը ոչ այլ ինչա, եթե ոչ Թուրքիային և ցեղասպանության իրագործողների պաշտպանություն:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Парламент Швеции в четверг, 11 марта, проголосовал за принятие резолюции, в которой события начала 20-го века в Османской империи признаются геноцидом армянского народа. Об этом сообщает шведская газета The Local.      "Лента.Ру"

Շվեդիայի Պառլամենտն իր Մարտ 11-ի նիստում, Օսմանյան Թուրքիայի կողմից հայերի նկատմամբ կատարածը ճանաչում է որպես *ցեղասպանություն*: Այդ մասին հայտնում է շվեդական The Local թերթը: (ինձ, ցավոք, չհաջողվեց բացել The Local-ի կայքը, կփորձեմ ավելի ուշ)

----------

Ambrosine (11.03.2010), Մանուլ (12.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

> Парламент Швеции в четверг, 11 марта, проголосовал за принятие резолюции, в которой события начала 20-го века в Османской империи признаются геноцидом армянского народа. Об этом сообщает шведская газета The Local.      "Лента.Ру"
> 
> Շվեդիայի Պառլամենտն իր Մարտ 11-ի նիստում, Օսմանյան Թուրքիայի կողմից հայերի նկատմամբ կատարածը ճանաչում է որպես *ցեղասպանություն*: Այդ մասին հայտնում է շվեդական The Local թերթը: (ինձ, ցավոք, չհաջողվեց բացել The Local-ի կայքը, կփորձեմ ավելի ուշ)


Շվեդիաի այսպիսի մոտեցումը // 95 տարի ուշացումով // Հայոց ցեղասպանության հարցին // պատճառ չէ այլ հետեվանք // այս մասին ես արդեն գրել եմ այս էջի  համար 86 գրառման մեջ և ամենայն հեզությամբ խնդրում եմ ձեզ այն կարդալ  :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, որպես տվյալ ազգի սեփականատիրական իրավունքների վերականգնում: Հարցը միայն անհատների մակարդակով է քննարկվում: Այսինքն գենոցիդի ենթարկվում է ազգը, բայց փոխհատուցվում է կոնկրետ մարդը մաքսիմում- ժառանգ-անհատը:


Բիձա ջան, հիմա ոչ ոքի չի հետաքրքրում, թե մի ժամանակ այդտեղ հայեր են ապրել, փաստը այն է, որ այնտեղ կան բնակվողներ: Այն հայերը, ովքեր պահել են իրենց սեփականության իրավունքը հաստատող փաստաթղթերը, կարող են հավակնել իրավունքների վերականգնմանը: Չեմ կարծում, որ թուրքերը իրենց արխիվները կբացեն՝ ցույց տալու՝ ով է այդ հողակտորի կամ շենքի իրական տերը: Եվ հետո, եթե մի ամբողջ ազգ ենթարկվում է գենոցիդի, ու՞մ պետք է վերադարձվեն այդ տարածքները, եթե այդքան մարդ չկա՝ բնակեցնելու համար, դեռ ավելին՝ այնտեղի բնակչությունը չեն տարհանելու նոր վերադարձնեն: Ես չեմ էլ հիշում՝ քանի անգամ եմ ասել, որ չեմ պատրաստվում իմ երկրում ազգային փոքրամասնություն կազմել:



> Մի առիթով արդեն գրել եմ`


Վան, կարծեմ մի առիթով էլ ես հարցրել էի՝ տարածքային պահանջներ ասելով ի՞նչ տարածքներ ես հասկանում: Եթե կարող ես, մի քիչ մանրամասնի :Wink: 

հ.գ. ու՞ր է մեր Վանդակ եղբայրը :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Նախ պետքա հասնել նրան, որ կարողանանք այդ հնարավոր վերադարձվող տարածքները պահենք: Եթե Իսրայելի գոնե կեսի նման կարողանանք զարգացնել մեր պետությունը, հարցադրումները լռիվ այլ կլինեն: 
Տարածքային պահանջներից միայն Կարսի ու Սուրմալուի մասին կարողա խոսք գնալ, քանի որ դրանք անցել են Թուրքիային ցեղասպանությունից հետո անօրինական պայմանագրով և նոր դելիմիտացիայի դեպքում նման հարց հնարավորա բարձրացնել: Բայց կրկնում եմ, որ աբստրակտ բանա, ուղղակի նման հնարավորության հիմնավորման ուղղիները փնտրելուց հրաժարվելը անընդունելիա: Պետքա պայքարել ու առաջ տանել այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև հնարավորություն կստեղծվի իրագործելու: Իսկ թե ապագայում Թուրքիայի կողմից ճանաչումը ինչ հետևանքներա ունենալու դժվարա գուշակել: Մինիմումնա ակնհայտ` բարոյական ու նյութական պատասխանատվությունը:

----------

Ambrosine (12.03.2010)

----------


## Javakhk

> Տարածքային պահանջներից միայն Կարսի ու Սուրմալուի մասին կարողա խոսք գնալ, քանի որ դրանք անցել են Թուրքիային ցեղասպանությունից հետո անօրինական պայմանագրով և նոր դելիմիտացիայի դեպքում նման հարց հնարավորա բարձրացնել: Բայց կրկնում եմ, որ աբստրակտ բանա, ուղղակի նման հնարավորության հիմնավորման ուղղիները փնտրելուց հրաժարվելը անընդունելիա: Պետքա պայքարել ու առաջ տանել այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև հնարավորություն կստեղծվի իրագործելու: Իսկ թե ապագայում Թուրքիայի կողմից ճանաչումը ինչ հետևանքներա ունենալու դժվարա գուշակել: Մինիմումնա ակնհայտ` բարոյական ու նյութական պատասխանատվությունը:


REAL_ist ջան, այսօրվա Թուրքիայում քրդերը ունեն ավելի բարձր ծնաճ: Դրանից բացի թուրքերը կամաց-կամաց քաշվում են երկրի արեւմուտքը, եւ արեւելքը ավելի է դառնում քրդաբնակ: Ըստ որոշ հետազոտությունների 2060 թվին քրդերը կարող է Թուրքիայում մեծամասնություն դառնան: 

Իրենք վաղ թէ ուշ թուրքերի գլխին տալու են: Եւ այն ժամանակ...

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Ամերիկացիներին մաղթում եմ անկեղծ լինել սեփական սահմանադրության առաջ*

ArmAr.am էլեկտրոնային օրաթերթի հետ զրույցում “Ուխտ Արարատի”, Հայաստանի Ազատագրության Հայ Գաղտնի Բանակի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների հասարակական նախաձեռնության նախագահ Տիգրան Փաշաբեզյանը ներկայացրեց իր դիտարկումները 2010-ի մարտի 4-ին ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսի Ներկայացուցիչների պալատում Հայոց ցեղասպանության բանաձևի քննարկման վերաբերյալ:
Տիգրան Փաշաբեզյանի կարծիքով, նախ պետք է հստակեցնել մեր մարտավարությունը, ապա առաջնորդվելով դրանով ձեռնամուխ լինել խնդիրների լուծմանը: Այս առումով ժամանակն է ըմբռնել երկու կարևոր հանգամանք. 

-Առաջին. Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը քաղաքական շահարկումների և առևտրի առարկա չէ: Այդպիսի մոտեցումը հարցի նկատմամբ անբարոյականություն է, չասելու համար` լրջագույն հանցագործություն, որովհետև կարող է դիտվել որպես նոր ցեղասպանության քարոզչություն: 
Երկրորդ. Հայոց ցեղասպանության ու Հայկական հարցի լուծումը ոչ թե քաղաքականության, այլ իրավունքի ոլորտում է: Այս երկու խնդիրները պետք է հստակ գիտակցել, քանի որ միայն այդ դեպքում կարող ենք ունենալ այն հարցերի պատասխանները, թե ո՞ր երկիրը, ինչո՞ւ և ե՞րբ է ճանաչել ու դատապարտել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը:
Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացը կարող է տալ հոգեկան բավարարվածություն, իրականում սակայն, դա չի լուծում խնդիրը: Կարճ ժամանակով կարող է խաթարվել, օրինակ, ԱՄՆ-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունները, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե կարող է փոփոխություն կրել ԱՄՆ-Թուրքիա ռազմավարական դաշինքի ծրագրերը: Այսօր հարաբերությունները կարող են վատանալ, վաղը` բարելավվել: Ի դեպ, նույնն է կատարվում է նաև իսրայելա-թուրքական հարաբերություններում. կարող են վիճել, մեկ-մեկու վիրավորել, անարգել, բայց, ըստ էության, Իսրայել-Թուրքիա ռազմավարական համագործակցության առումով ևս դրանով ոչինչ չի փոխվի: 

*-Ի՞նչ ակնկալիքներ կարող ենք ունենալ ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից:* 
-Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչել-չճանաչելու հարցն ավելի շատ իրենց խնդիրն է ու դա իրենց համար է կարևոր, որովհետև դա հանցագործություն է մարդկության դեմ, որը իրենք պետք է որ դատապարտեին: Հետևաբար, ժողովրդավարության միջնաբերդ համարվող երկիրը վաղուց պետք է ճանաչած ու դատապարտած լիներ Հայոց ցեղասպանության փաստը: Այսօր Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցում ամոթալիորեն ուշացել են ԱՄՆ-ն, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Ճապոնիան, նույն ինքը` Իսրայելը: Նրանք բոլորը մարդկության առաջ ամոթալիորեն ուշացել են: Ու եթե նրանք այսօր ճանաչեն, ապա դրանով իրենց պարտքը կատարած կլինեն մարդկության հանդեպ: Չեն ճանաչի, դա հայերիս համար մեծ նշանակություն չի ունենա, քանի որ, ինչպես շեշտեցի խոսքիս սկզբում, կարևորը իրավական լուծումն է. *Հայոց ցեղասպանության դատապարտումը միջազգային դատարանում, հետևանքների վերացումը, վնասի հատուցումը, ԱՄՆ 28-րդ նախագահ Վուդրո Վիլսոնի կայացրած Իրավարար վճռի իրականացումը:* Ինչը նշանակում է, որ ժամանակակից Թուրքիան պատասխանատու է նաև Արևմտյան Հայաստանի և բռնազավթած հայկական այլ տարածքների 90-ամյա օկուպացիայի համար: Սրանք են այն խնդիրները, որոնց կարգավորման ուղղությամբ լուրջ անելիքներ ունենք:

ՀՀ-ի համար նոր մարտավարություն մշակելու ուղղությամբ, վերջին հինգ տարիներին` 2005-ից սկսած, բավական մեծ աշխատանք է կատարել □Ուխտ Արարատի□ հասարակական նախաձեռնությունը, իրավամբ համարելով, որ հաջողության հասնելու համար հավասարազոր կարևորություն ունեն և ռազմի դաշտում, և քաղաքականության մեջ, և իրավունքի ոլորտում ձեռք բերված հաջողություններն ու հաղթանակները: Վերջինները ամրագրում են վերջնական հաջողությունն ու հաղթանակը: 

*-Չե՞ք կիսում այն կարծիքը, թե ԱՄՆ Կոնգրեսում ցեղասպանության բանաձևի ընդունումը կարող է նպաստել խնդրի իրավական հարթություն տեղափոխելուն:* *Այսինքն, այդ դեպքում խոսակցությունը կտեղափոխվի առավելապես գործնական հարթություն:*
-Խնդիրը գործնական հարթություն տեղափոխելու համար կա ընդամենը երեք ճանապարհ: 
Առաջին, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը որպես պետություն, ինքն է ձեռնարկում այդ քայլը: 
Երկրորդ, սփյուռքահայությունը, որպես ցեղասպանության և բռնագաղթի ենթարկված հավաքականություն, հստակեցնում է իր հնարավորություններն ու միջոցները` դիմելու ՄԱԿ-ին և ՄԱԿ-ի համապատասխան կառույցներին: 
Երրորդ. Հայոց ցեղասպանության հայցադիմումը դատարան է ներկայացնում ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ որևէ երկիր, որովհետև ինչպես նշված է ՄԱԿ-ի “Ցեղասպանության հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու և դրա պատժի մասին” Կոնվենցիայի 1-ին հոդվածում.* “Պայմանավորվող կողմերը հաuտատում են*, որ ցեղաuպանությունը, անկախ նրանից՝ կատարվում է խաղաղ, թե պատերազմական պայմաններում, ըuտ միջազգային իրավունքի հանցագործություն է,* որը նրանք պարտավորվում են կանխարգելել եւ պատժել այն կատարելու համար*”: Այսինքն, ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ որևէ երկիր ոչ միայն *իրավունք* ունի, այլև* պարտավոր* է դա անելու և Հայոց ցեղասպանության հայցը տանելու դատարան: Եթե Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը որպես պետություն այդ քայլին չի գնում, ուրեմն պետք է փնտրել-գտնել մի երկիր, որը այդ հայցը կներկայացնի դատարան: Ի վերջո, սա դատարանի որոշման համաձայն լուծելիք խնդիր է, այլ ոչ թե պատմաբանների ու ենթահանձնաժողովների որոշելիք: Եթե մենք կարողանանք օգտագործել այս երեք ճանապարհներից որևէ մեկը, ապա մնացած խնդիրները կդառնան երկրորդական: 

Տեսեք թե այսօր ինչ վիճակում են Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի հարաբերությունները. Թուրքիան շարունակում է ժխտել Հայոց ցեղասպանության փաստը, մերոնք շարունակում են ճանաչում ակնկալել: Ու՞ր են հասնելու այսպես: Հասկանալի չէ՞, որ ստեղծվել է փակուղի: Եվ քաղաքական գործընթացներն էլ հայտնվել են ու կհայտնվեն փակուղում: 

Խոսքիս ավարտին դարձյալ ուզում եմ կրկնել այն միտքը, որ ցանկացած երկիր, որը ճանաչում ու դատապարտում է Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, իրականում իր ժողովրդի ու մարդկության առաջ իր բարոյական, իրավական, քաղաքական, ժողովրդավարական խնդիրներն է լուծում: Այն ինչ կատարվելու է այսօր ԱՄՆ Սենատում ու Մեծ Բրիտանիայի Լորդերի պալատում, առաջին հերթին, ինչպես ասացի, վերաբերում է հենց իրենց ժողովուրդներին, իրենց քաղաքական վերնախավի պատմական պատասխանատվությանը, իրենց սերունդներին ու իրենց երկրների վարկանիշին:
Այնպես որ, ամերիկացիներին ուզում եմ մաղթել սեփական ժողովրդի ու Անկախության Հռչակագրի, Սահմանադրության, մարդու իրավունքների ու ժողովրդավարության սեփական ընկալումների հանդեպ լինել անկեղծ ու Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմամբ ու դատապարտմամբ լուծել բարոյականության խնդիր, որն ինքնին քաղաքական վարկանիշի լրջագույն խնդիր է: Եվ չսպասել, որ դրա համար շնորհակալություն կհայտնենք, չէ որ հարց ունենք տալու. իսկ ինչո՞ւ այս անցնող տարիների ընթացքում քայլեր չէիք ձեռնարկում այդ ուղղությամբ, այն դեպքում, երբ ցեղասպանության պատժի մասին Կոնվենցիան գործում էր 1946 թվականից սկսած: Չէ՞ որ մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործությունները վաղեմության ժամկետ չունեն: Ինչո՞ւ էիք ձգձգում և ինչո՞ւ էիք այդ հարցը դարձրել քաղաքական շահարկումների առարկա: Մենք այս կե՞րպ ընկալենք Ձեր ժողովրդավարությունը, մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությունը, թե՞ կգա օրը, երբ կասենք, որ ամերիկյան ժողովրդավարությունը` ԱՄՆ Անկախության Հռչակագրի ոգուն հարազատ ժողովրդավարություն է և դրան մենք վստահում ու հավատում ենք: 
04.03.2010
http://armar.am/2010/03/04/ամերիկացի...ել-անկե/

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես հայ եմ: Եվ ես շատ լավ գիտեմ թե ինչ բան է ցեղասպանությունը: Այո՛, այն գիտակցում և զգում եմ իմ ամբողջ մարմնով, էությամբ: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր հայ էլ գիտակցում է թե ինչ է այդ նշանակում: Եվ յուրաքանչյուր գիտակցող հայ իր հոգու խորքում ցանկանում է, որ երբևէ աշխարհում և ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չտեսնի այն, ինչ ինքն է տեսել: Եվ կտրականապես դատապարտում է այն բոլոր տերություններին, որոնք երբևէ ցեղասպանություն իրագործել են:

Հրեաները նույնպես ցեղասպանություն ենթարկված ժողովուրդ են: Բայց ցայսօր նրանք չեն դատապարտել թուրքերին: Ավելին, նույնիսկ խոչընդոտում են այդ գործընթացը: Դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք չեն զգացել ցեղասպանության իրական դառնությունը ու ցավը: 
Իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ես լիիրավ իրավունք ունեմ կասկածի տակ առնելու նրանց ցեղասպանված լինելու հանգամանքը: Մի ժողովուրդ, եթե իրոք ապրել է ցեղասպանություն, նա անպայման կդատապարտի աշխարհի բոլոր ցեղասպանությունները:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է աշխարհի խաղաղասեր գերտերություններին: Չդատապարտելով ցայսօր Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, ինձ համար այլևս պատռված են նրանց իրական դիմակները: 

հ.գ. ու զզվում եմ այն ստորաքարշությունից, որ այսօր մենք աղերսալից կարող է նայենք Օբամայի շուրթերին, թե արդյոք նա կարտասանի ցեղասպանությունը բառը: 
Մի՞թե դա են պատգամել մեզ մեր ցեղասպանված նահատակները, երբ յաթաղանն էր իջնում նրանց գլխներին:

http://www.akumb.am/entry.php/802-%D...BE%D5%A1%D5%AE

----------

Հենրիկ Բաբաջանյան (25.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

http://www.mincom.gov.az/ru/main.html



> 23.04.2010 
> *Президент Ильхам Алиев во время интервию в Гандже ПРИЗНАЛ Геноцид Армян*
> Сегодня Президент Ильхам Алиев во время интервию в Гандже ПРИЗНАЛ Геноцид Армян организованный и осуществлённый в 1915 году на территории, с применением физического уничтожения и депортации, включая перемещение населения в условиях, приводящих к неминуемой смерти. Алиев заявил: “Наряду с Холокостом, Геноцид Армян является одним из двух наиболее изученных актов геноцида в истории.”


Առանց մեկնաբանության:

----------


## Gayl

> Հետաքրքիր է... առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում հայ որ կասկածում է ցեղասպանության լինել-չլինելու վրա...


Դա նույնն է, երբ ծառը արմատախիլ են անում ու վառում, սակայն ինչպես երևում է հայերը սփռված են ամբողջ աշխարհով և շատանում են:

----------


## աշոտ24

> 23.04.2010 
> Президент Ильхам Алиев во время интервию в Гандже ПРИЗНАЛ Геноцид Армян
> Сегодня Президент Ильхам Алиев во время интервию в Гандже ПРИЗНАЛ Геноцид Армян организованный и осуществлённый в 1915 году на территории, с применением физического уничтожения и депортации, включая перемещение населения в условиях, приводящих к неминуемой смерти. Алиев заявил: “Наряду с Холокостом, Геноцид Армян является одним из двух наиболее изученных актов геноцида в истории.”


Բայց, ինչպե՞ս  :Think:

----------


## Հարդ

> http://www.mincom.gov.az/ru/main.html
> 
> Առանց մեկնաբանության:


Տենց բան ըլներ, հիմա հեռուստացույցով 50 անգամ ասել ու քննարկել էին:

----------

Gayl (25.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Արդեն հանեցին: :Jpit:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

*ԱՐԵՎՄՏՅԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՅԵՐԻ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԱԳԻՐԸ*

ԱՐԵՎՄՏՅԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՅԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱԳՈՒՄԱՐ

Արևմտյան Հայաստանի Հայերի Իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար


Տեղեկագիր. RAR 24.04.2010 24 ապրիլի 2010 թվական


Թուրքիայի հանրապետության նախագահ Աբդուլլահ Գյուլին

Ֆրանսիայում Թուրքիայի դեսպանի միջնորդությամբ


Պարոն դեսպան,


Այս տարի՝ 2010 թվականին, Արևմտյան Հայաստանի Հայերի Համագումարը և Հայոց Ազգային Խորհուրդը հրապարակայնորեն հայտարարում են, որ 1894 թ.-ից մինչև 1923 թ.-ը հայ ժողովուրդը Արևմտյան Հայաստանում (Թրքահայաստան կոչված) թուրքական իրար հաջորդող կառավարությունների կողմից ենթարկվել է ցեղասպանության, որի ժխտումը շարունակվում է մինչև օրս:


Հայ բնիկ ժողովրդի, որ Օսմանյան Կայսրության կողմից գրավված իր իսկ երկրամասում գտնվում էր վերջինիս ենթակայության տակ, ցեղասպանությունը աշխարհի տարբեր երկրների և Միացյալ Ազգերի Կազմակերպության կողմից հաստատված փաստ է:


Այդ իսկ պատճառով, հիմք ունենալով 1895 թվականի մայիսի 11-ին ընդունված Արևմտյան Հայաստանի (Թրքահայաստան կոչված) տեղաբնիկ հայերին վերաբերող բարեփոխումները, 2007 թվականի սեպտեմբերի 13-ին ընդունված "Բնիկ Ժողովուրդների Հռչակագիրը", 1907 թվականի Հաագայի համաձայնագիրը, 1915 թվականի մայիսի 26-ին ընդունված Եռյակ Միության (Անտանտի) հայտարարությունը և համաձայն Միացյալ Ազգերի Կազմակերպության կանոնադրության և միջազգային պայմանագրերի, Արևմտյան Հայաստանի Հայերի Համագումարը և Հայոց Ազգային Խորհուրդն իրենց դիմումն են հղում Թուրքիայի ներկայիս Հանրապետության նախագահին` պահանջելով վերջ տալ բնիկ հայ ժողովրդի ոչնչացումը, ճանաչել վերջինիս պաշտոնական գոյությունը, ընդունել ցեղասպանության իրողությունը, որին զոհ գնաց այդ ժողովուրդը, և վերականգնել հայերի նախնյաց հողերը ի օգուտ նրանց իրավահաջորդների` ներկայացված Հայոց Ազգային Խորհրդի կողմից:


Արդարության վերականգնումը և իր անցյալի հետ հաշտվելը մի շարք երկրների օրինակով, նույնիսկ եթե այդ անցյալը շատ ծանր է, որպես համաշխարհային խղճի (կամ գիտակցության) արտահայտություն, մեծ ազգերի քաղաքակրթության չափանիշներից է, որն արժանի է միջազգային մեծարանքի:


Այս պահանջը համայն մարդկությանը վկայում է մեր ժողովրդի գոյությունը և միջազգային իրավունքների սկզբունքներով արդարությունը վերականգելու նրա կամքը:


Արմենակ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ

Հայոց Ազգային Խորհրդի հիմնադիր անդամ
Ստորագրեք պահանջը-Signer la petition

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԱՐԵՎՄՏՅԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՅԵՐԻ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԱԳԻՐԸ*
> 
> ԱՐԵՎՄՏՅԱՆ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՅԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱԳՈՒՄԱՐ
> 
> Արևմտյան Հայաստանի Հայերի Իրավունքների պաշտպանության համար
> 
> 
> Տեղեկագիր. RAR 24.04.2010 24 ապրիլի 2010 թվական
> 
> ...


Կներեք, իհարկե, բայց շատ անգրագետ ձևակերպված դիմում է: Անգամ հարկ չեմ համարում խոսել թուրքերի կազմակերպած դատավարությունից, որով իրենք ընդունեցին դա: Միայն այն, որ Անտանտը անվանվում է Եռյակ միություն, արդեն կասկածում եմ սա գրողի գիտելիքների վրա:

հ.գ. ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի նմանատիպ անորակ փաստաթղթերով մեզ խայտառակ անելու:

----------

Gayl (25.04.2010), Վիշապ (27.04.2010)

----------


## ցեղակրոն

ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑ, ՆԱԽ ԱՍԵՄ, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՏԵՂ ԵՌՅԱԿ ՄԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԲԱՌԸ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ ԷՐ ԻՀԱՐԿԵ ԱՆՏԱՆՏԸ` ԵՐԵՔ ԵՐԿՐՆԵՐԻ ԴԱՇԻՆՔԸ: Կարող եմ ձեզ ուղղարկել այս պահանջագրի ֆրանսիական տարբերակը, որ նամակով ուղղվել է թուրքական դեսպանատուն, ուր նշված է <<la Triple-Entente>>. այսինքն` ԱՆՏԱՆՏ:
http://armenie-occidentale.forumacti...t1242.htm#9802
Ինչ վերաբերվում է իրավունքին, ապա մենք իրավունք ունենք որպես ցեղասպանություն տեսած ժողովրդի զավակներ մերժել մեր իրականության մեջ կրավորական կեցվածք ունեցողների գործելաոճը: Իհարկե, եթե այս փաստաթուղթը դուրս գար օտար կառույցներից որոշ մարդիկ ավելի մեղմ ու բարեկամական կլինեին `հարկ տալով ստրկամտությանը ու օտարամոլությանը:
Խնդրում եմ խոսեք թուրքերի կազմակերպած դատավարությունից, բայց մի մոռացեք, որ 1894 թվականից է սկսվել ցեղասպանական գործընթացը: Այն միայն երիտթրքերով և 1915-1918 թվականներով եզրափակելը աբդուլհամիդյան ջարդերի զոհերի հիշատակի անարգանք է..

----------


## Rammer

...

----------

Ambrosine (25.04.2010), Gayl (26.04.2010), Monk (25.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑ, ՆԱԽ ԱՍԵՄ, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՏԵՂ ԵՌՅԱԿ ՄԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԲԱՌԸ ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒՄ ԷՐ ԻՀԱՐԿԵ ԱՆՏԱՆՏԸ` ԵՐԵՔ ԵՐԿՐՆԵՐԻ ԴԱՇԻՆՔԸ: Կարող եմ ձեզ ուղղարկել այս պահանջագրի ֆրանսիական տարբերակը, որ նամակով ուղղվել է թուրքական դեսպանատուն, ուր նշված է <<la Triple-Entente>>. այսինքն` ԱՆՏԱՆՏ:
> http://armenie-occidentale.forumacti...t1242.htm#9802
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իրավունքին, ապա մենք իրավունք ունենք որպես ցեղասպանություն տեսած ժողովրդի զավակներ մերժել մեր իրականության մեջ կրավորական կեցվածք ունեցողների գործելաոճը: Իհարկե, եթե այս փաստաթուղթը դուրս գար օտար կառույցներից որոշ մարդիկ ավելի մեղմ ու բարեկամական կլինեին `հարկ տալով ստրկամտությանը ու օտարամոլությանը:
> Խնդրում եմ խոսեք թուրքերի կազմակերպած դատավարությունից, բայց մի մոռացեք, որ 1894 թվականից է սկսվել ցեղասպանական գործընթացը: Այն միայն երիտթրքերով և 1915-1918 թվականներով եզրափակելը աբդուլհամիդյան ջարդերի զոհերի հիշատակի անարգանք է..


Հայրենակից ջան, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ՝ Անտանտը ինչ է, Եռյակ միությունը ինչ է: Դրանք հակառակորդ ճամբարներ են՝ Անտանտն ու Եռյակ դաշինքը կամ միությունը: Ֆրանսերենից եթե թարգմանում ենք, նշանակում է Երեքի *համաձայնություն* կամ Եռյակ *համաձայնություն*, բայց հայերենում չեն օգտագործում այդ եզրույթը՝ ներկայացնելու համար Անտանտը, ասում են՝ Սրտագին համաձայնություն, որ չշփոթեն Եռյակ միության հետ: Իսկ Triple Alliance-ը նոր Եռյակ միությունն է /Գերմանիա, Ավստրո-Հունգարիա, Իտալիա/:
Ցեղասպանության իրագործման թվականներ ես չէի նշել:

Իսկ կրավորականության առումով...
Ավատարս ինչ-որ բան ասու՞մ է: Թե չէ, կարող եմ մանրամասնել:

----------

Վիշապ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Կներեք, իհարկե, բայց շատ անգրագետ ձևակերպված դիմում է: Անգամ հարկ չեմ համարում խոսել թուրքերի կազմակերպած դատավարությունից, որով իրենք ընդունեցին դա: Միայն այն, որ Անտանտը անվանվում է Եռյակ միություն, արդեն կասկածում եմ սա գրողի գիտելիքների վրա:
> 
> հ.գ. ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի նմանատիպ անորակ փաստաթղթերով մեզ խայտառակ անելու:


Ոչ ոք քեզ խայտառակ չի անում:Եվ խոսիր միայն քո անունից: Դու դեռ չես վաստակել բոլորի անունից խոսելու իրաւունքը:
Ինչեւէ, շատ տգեղ է նմանատիպ նախաձեռնութիւնների հանդեպ այսպիսի մոտեցում ցուցաբերել:

----------

Բիձա (26.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ ոք քեզ խայտառակ չի անում:Եվ խոսիր միայն քո անունից: Դու դեռ չես վաստակել բոլորի անունից խոսելու իրաւունքը:
> Ինչեւէ, շատ տգեղ է նմանատիպ նախաձեռնութիւնների հանդեպ այսպիսի մոտեցում ցուցաբերել:


Բոլորի՞ :Jpit:  Ես ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ «մեզ» ասելով հասկանալ նաև քաղաքականությունից մի գրամ անգամ գաղափար չունեցողներին:
Ի՜նչ երևելի նախաձեռնություն էր: Թուրքիան վախից դողում ա, հեսա վաղը հատուկ հրամանագրով վերադարձնելու է մեր բոլոր հողերը, փոխհատուցելու է ցեղասպանությունից տուժածներին:

----------

Վիշապ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բոլորի՞ Ես ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ «մեզ» ասելով հասկանալ նաև քաղաքականությունից մի գրամ անգամ գաղափար չունեցողներին:
> Ի՜նչ երևելի նախաձեռնություն էր: Թուրքիան վախից դողում ա, հեսա վաղը հատուկ հրամանագրով վերադարձնելու է մեր բոլոր հողերը, փոխհատուցելու է ցեղասպանությունից տուժածներին:


Ես հպարտ եմ, որ Հայաստանում ապրում են քաղաքականութիւնից այսքան բանիմաց քաղաքացիներ:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես հայ եմ: Եվ ես շատ լավ գիտեմ թե ինչ բան է ցեղասպանությունը: Այո՛, այն գիտակցում և զգում եմ իմ ամբողջ մարմնով, էությամբ: Եվ կարծում եմ, որ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր հայ էլ գիտակցում է թե ինչ է այդ նշանակում: Եվ յուրաքանչյուր գիտակցող հայ իր հոգու խորքում ցանկանում է, որ երբևէ աշխարհում և ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չտեսնի այն, ինչ ինքն է տեսել: Եվ կտրականապես դատապարտում է այն բոլոր տերություններին, որոնք երբևէ ցեղասպանություն իրագործել են:
> 
> Հրեաները նույնպես ցեղասպանություն ենթարկված ժողովուրդ են: Բայց ցայսօր նրանք չեն դատապարտել թուրքերին: Ավելին, նույնիսկ խոչընդոտում են այդ գործընթացը: Դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք չեն զգացել ցեղասպանության իրական դառնությունը ու ցավը:


մի դիտարկում միայն: կարծես թե իրականում այդպիսի դաժան հարված ստացած ժողովուրդները պետք է իրականում իրար օգնեին ավելի, քան մյուսները. որ գոնեռ հաղթեր ճշմարտությունը ու արդարությունը: Սակայն իրակյանում ՝ այդ ժողովուրդները, մենք էլ մեջը պարպակված են միայն իրենց ցավով, ու ուրիշի ցավը չեն ցանկանում խառնել իրենցինի հետ:

Աշխարհում ցեղասպանված ազգեր ու ժողովուրդները շատ ավելի շատ են, քան թե մենք գիտենք: Օրինակ վերջերս իմացա սիկխերի մասին, որոնք ցեղասպանվել են Հնդկաստանում, նպատակամզված  պետական քաղաքականության հետևանքով, ինչպես մենք Թուրքիյում ու Ռուսաստանում: Ավելի քան 150 000 սիկխ մորթվել է… հնդկական "յաթաղանով":  

իսկ հրեաները… կարծես թե բոլոր ցեղասպանված ազգերի նման, իրենք էլ "պայքարում" են նրա համար, որ ամենացեղասպանվածի "դափնիները"  իրենց պատկանեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմ թշվառ կարծիքով հայերս բավականին անհեթեթ վիճակում ենք։ 
1. Ամեն տարի սկսած մարտ ամսից մինչև ապրիլի վերջը ողջ հայ ժողովդրի օրվա թեման, միտքը, գիտակցությունը ցեղասպանության թեման է, որտեղ միահամուռ հիշում ենք որ մեզ սպանդի են ենթարկել (բոլոր մանրամասներով), գուշակում ենք Օբամայի շուրթերի շարժումները, մտածում ենք թե է՞լ ով կարա ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը, սաղ ազգով գնում ենք Ծիծեռնակաբերդ սգալու։ Ապրիլի 24–ին ալամ հեռուստաընկերությունները բուռն կերպով ցուցադրում են այդ ողջը մանրուքների աստիճանի, ուրիշ թեմա չի նայվում։ *Այս ամենը կազմակերպվում է պետական մակարդակով։*
2. Մեզ մոտ ձևավորվել է մի կուռ սովորույթ, նույնիսկ դարձել է մշակույթ՝ *մի ուրիշ ձևի հիշել մեռելներին։* Սկսած տարբեր գերեզմանային ծիսական արարողություններից վերջացրած պետականորեն մեռելոցները ոչ աշխատանքային օր սարքելը, ու դրա փոխարեն շաբաթ օրը աշխատելը։ Մեր առաջնորդներն ու հերոսները, որոնց մենք ընդունում ենք, միայն մեռելների տեսքով են, մենք իրար մեռած ավելի ենք սիրում, քան կենդանի։ Մարդիկ արդեն իրենց մեռած հարազատներին ավելի են սիրում, քան կենդանիներին։ Փաստեր գիտեմ, նույնիսկ ամոթ է բերելը։ *Մեռելապաշտ ժողովուրդ ենք։*
3. Մեր ամենասիրելի գործիքը դուդուկն է, ուրիշ ոչ մի գործիքով նման ողբերգական երանգներ ու հնչյուններ հնարավոր չի ստանալ։ Մենք ազգովի հաճույքով լսում ու մղկտում ենք։ 
Եթե փորձենք ամփոփել, ապա կստացվի, որ մենք գումարային առումով հետ ենք նայում, ու անընդհատ կառչած ենք մեր անցյալից։ Առանց մեր անցյալի մենք ապագան չենք պատկերացնում, դրա համար էլ այն չունենք։ Մեռնել սիրող ու մեռնել պատրաստվող ազգ ենք դարձել։ Առանց էն էլ մի դուխ չունենք ու արհեստականորեն եղած դուխն էլ ենք կոտրում։ Սթափվեք հայեր։ Առաջ նայեք։ Ցեղասպանությունը դարձել է ընհամենը քաղաքական կոզրի տասնոց, հիմա ով որ ճանաչում, կամ չի ճանաչում ցեղասպանությունը, լրիվ կախված է իր շահերից, ոչ մի բարոյական բան էլ չկա դրա մեջ, իսկ մենք ընդհամենը գործիք ենք ծառայում սրա նրա շահերի համար, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Մի պարզ բան հիշեք. Սաղ մեզ վրա թքած ունեն։ Մենք ոչ մեկի աչքի լույսը չենք։ Մենք պիտի առաջ նայենք, փոխենք մեր փտած մտածելակերպը, տարբեր ելքեր ու հնարներ գտնենք զարգանալու, փորձենք ապացուցել, որ մենք կարող ենք երբեվիցե ինքնուրույն ժողովուրդ լինել ու ունենալ մեր ինքնուրույն պետությունը, ոչ թե մենակ Տիգրան Մեծին հիշել ու հպարտանալ փուչ պատմական դրվագներով։ Այ էն ժամանակ, երբ մեր դեմը դնելու բան չլինի, նոր կգան, ձեռքներս կսեղմեն ու կասեն՝ կներեք, ղալաթ ենք արել։ Թե չէ հիմա մուրացկանների պես ընկել ենք խնդրում ենք ճանաչել ցեղասպանությունը, բացել սահմանը, օգնել խաղաղությամբ լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը, արդար գնահատել Հայաստանի վիճակը, մեկը լեգիտիմություն է խնդրում, մյուսը խնդրում է չճանաչել էդ լեգիտիմությունը... Միջազգային ուժեր, միջազգային հանրություն... բլա բլա բլա... *ԱՄՈ՛Թ մեզ։*

----------

Ambrosine (27.04.2010), Ariadna (27.04.2010), Askalaf (07.05.2010), Արևածագ (18.06.2010), Մաեստրո (14.01.2011)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հակոբ Բադալյանի հոդվածը շատ դուրս եկավ, կարդացեք.
ՕԲԱՄԱՅԻ ԴԱՍԵՐԸ

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ թշվառ կարծիքով հայերս բավականին անհեթեթ վիճակում ենք։ 
> 1. Ամեն տարի սկսած մարտ ամսից մինչև ապրիլի վերջը ողջ հայ ժողովդրի օրվա թեման, միտքը, գիտակցությունը ցեղասպանության թեման է, որտեղ միահամուռ հիշում ենք որ մեզ սպանդի են ենթարկել (բոլոր մանրամասներով), գուշակում ենք Օբամայի շուրթերի շարժումները, մտածում ենք թե է՞լ ով կարա ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը, սաղ ազգով գնում ենք Ծիծեռնակաբերդ սգալու։ Ապրիլի 24–ին ալամ հեռուստաընկերությունները բուռն կերպով ցուցադրում են այդ ողջը մանրուքների աստիճանի, ուրիշ թեմա չի նայվում։ *Այս ամենը կազմակերպվում է պետական մակարդակով։*
> 2. Մեզ մոտ ձևավորվել է մի կուռ սովորույթ, նույնիսկ դարձել է մշակույթ՝ *մի ուրիշ ձևի հիշել մեռելներին։* Սկսած տարբեր գերեզմանային ծիսական արարողություններից վերջացրած պետականորեն մեռելոցները ոչ աշխատանքային օր սարքելը, ու դրա փոխարեն շաբաթ օրը աշխատելը։ Մեր առաջնորդներն ու հերոսները, որոնց մենք ընդունում ենք, միայն մեռելների տեսքով են, մենք իրար մեռած ավելի ենք սիրում, քան կենդանի։ Մարդիկ արդեն իրենց մեռած հարազատներին ավելի են սիրում, քան կենդանիներին։ Փաստեր գիտեմ, նույնիսկ ամոթ է բերելը։ *Մեռելապաշտ ժողովուրդ ենք։*
> 3. Մեր ամենասիրելի գործիքը դուդուկն է, ուրիշ ոչ մի գործիքով նման ողբերգական երանգներ ու հնչյուններ հնարավոր չի ստանալ։ Մենք ազգովի հաճույքով լսում ու մղկտում ենք։ 
> Եթե փորձենք ամփոփել, ապա կստացվի, որ մենք գումարային առումով հետ ենք նայում, ու անընդհատ կառչած ենք մեր անցյալից։ Առանց մեր անցյալի մենք ապագան չենք պատկերացնում, դրա համար էլ այն չունենք։ Մեռնել սիրող ու մեռնել պատրաստվող ազգ ենք դարձել։ Առանց էն էլ մի դուխ չունենք ու արհեստականորեն եղած դուխն էլ ենք կոտրում։ Սթափվեք հայեր։ Առաջ նայեք։ Ցեղասպանությունը դարձել է ընհամենը քաղաքական կոզրի տասնոց, հիմա ով որ ճանաչում, կամ չի ճանաչում ցեղասպանությունը, լրիվ կախված է իր շահերից, ոչ մի բարոյական բան էլ չկա դրա մեջ, իսկ մենք ընդհամենը գործիք ենք ծառայում սրա նրա շահերի համար, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Մի պարզ բան հիշեք. Սաղ մեզ վրա թքած ունեն։ Մենք ոչ մեկի աչքի լույսը չենք։ Մենք պիտի առաջ նայենք, փոխենք մեր փտած մտածելակերպը, տարբեր ելքեր ու հնարներ գտնենք զարգանալու, փորձենք ապացուցել, որ մենք կարող ենք երբեվիցե ինքնուրույն ժողովուրդ լինել ու ունենալ մեր ինքնուրույն պետությունը, ոչ թե մենակ Տիգրան Մեծին հիշել ու հպարտանալ փուչ պատմական դրվագներով։ Այ էն ժամանակ, երբ մեր դեմը դնելու բան չլինի, նոր կգան, ձեռքներս կսեղմեն ու կասեն՝ կներեք, ղալաթ ենք արել։ Թե չէ հիմա մուրացկանների պես ընկել ենք խնդրում ենք ճանաչել ցեղասպանությունը, բացել սահմանը, օգնել խաղաղությամբ լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը, արդար գնահատել Հայաստանի վիճակը, մեկը լեգիտիմություն է խնդրում, մյուսը խնդրում է չճանաչել էդ լեգիտիմությունը... Միջազգային ուժեր, միջազգային հանրություն... բլա բլա բլա... *ԱՄՈ՛Թ մեզ։*


Բոլոր բառերի հետ համաձայն եմ: Ավելացնեմ այն, որ մեր երեխաներին ծնված օրվանից փոխանակ «սրսկեն» հաղթողի ոգով, իսկ դա հեռավոր անցյալում չէր /Արցախ/, խեղճ երեխեքին դարձնում են թուրքատյաց, զոհի հոգեբանությամբ մարդիկ: Մենք փոխանակ փառաբանենք ու ամրապնդենք մեր հաղթանակը, ամբողջ օրը մեր ձախորդությունների ու կորուստների համար անիծում ենք սրան-նրան: Ու չենք սովորում պատմության դասերը. չնայած՝ շատերը կարծում են, թե սովորել են: Ո՞րն էր ցեղասպանության պատճառը, գլխավոր պատճառը... այն, որ Հայկական հարցը միջազգայնացվեց: Համաձայն չե՞ք, դե ուրեմն գնացեք պատմություն սովորեք, ոչ թե չիմանալով էստեղ բոցաշունչ ճառեր կարդացեք:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.04.2010), Ariadna (27.04.2010), Askalaf (07.05.2010), Gayl (28.04.2010), Վիշապ (27.04.2010), Տրիբուն (05.05.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> *Իմ թշվառ կարծիքով հայերս բավականին անհեթեթ վիճակում ենք։* 
> 1. Ամեն տարի սկսած մարտ ամսից մինչև ապրիլի վերջը ողջ հայ ժողովդրի օրվա թեման, միտքը, գիտակցությունը ցեղասպանության թեման է, որտեղ միահամուռ հիշում ենք որ մեզ սպանդի են ենթարկել (բոլոր մանրամասներով), գուշակում ենք Օբամայի շուրթերի շարժումները, մտածում ենք թե է՞լ ով կարա ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը, սաղ ազգով գնում ենք Ծիծեռնակաբերդ սգալու։ Ապրիլի 24–ին ալամ հեռուստաընկերությունները բուռն կերպով ցուցադրում են այդ ողջը մանրուքների աստիճանի, ուրիշ թեմա չի նայվում։ *Այս ամենը կազմակերպվում է պետական մակարդակով։*
> 2. Մեզ մոտ ձևավորվել է մի կուռ սովորույթ, նույնիսկ դարձել է մշակույթ՝ *մի ուրիշ ձևի հիշել մեռելներին։* Սկսած տարբեր գերեզմանային ծիսական արարողություններից վերջացրած պետականորեն մեռելոցները ոչ աշխատանքային օր սարքելը, ու դրա փոխարեն շաբաթ օրը աշխատելը։ Մեր առաջնորդներն ու հերոսները, որոնց մենք ընդունում ենք, միայն մեռելների տեսքով են, *մենք իրար մեռած ավելի ենք սիրում, քան կենդանի։ Մարդիկ արդեն իրենց մեռած հարազատներին ավելի են սիրում, քան կենդանիներին։* Փաստեր գիտեմ, նույնիսկ ամոթ է բերելը։ *Մեռելապաշտ ժողովուրդ ենք։*
> 3. Մեր ամենասիրելի գործիքը դուդուկն է, ուրիշ ոչ մի գործիքով նման ողբերգական երանգներ ու հնչյուններ հնարավոր չի ստանալ։ Մենք ազգովի հաճույքով լսում ու մղկտում ենք։ 
> Եթե փորձենք ամփոփել, ապա կստացվի, որ *մենք գումարային առումով հետ ենք նայում, ու անընդհատ կառչած ենք մեր անցյալից։ Առանց մեր անցյալի մենք ապագան չենք պատկերացնում,* դրա համար էլ այն չունենք։ Մեռնել սիրող ու մեռնել պատրաստվող ազգ ենք դարձել։ Առանց էն էլ մի դուխ չունենք ու արհեստականորեն եղած դուխն էլ ենք կոտրում։ Սթափվեք հայեր։ Առաջ նայեք։ Ցեղասպանությունը դարձել է ընհամենը քաղաքական կոզրի տասնոց, հիմա ով որ ճանաչում, կամ չի ճանաչում ցեղասպանությունը, լրիվ կախված է իր շահերից, ոչ մի բարոյական բան էլ չկա դրա մեջ, իսկ մենք ընդհամենը գործիք ենք ծառայում սրա նրա շահերի համար, ուրիշ ոչինչ։ Մի պարզ բան հիշեք. Սաղ մեզ վրա թքած ունեն։ Մենք ոչ մեկի աչքի լույսը չենք։ Մենք պիտի առաջ նայենք, փոխենք մեր փտած մտածելակերպը, տարբեր ելքեր ու հնարներ գտնենք զարգանալու, փորձենք ապացուցել, որ մենք կարող ենք երբեվիցե ինքնուրույն ժողովուրդ լինել ու ունենալ մեր ինքնուրույն պետությունը, ոչ թե մենակ Տիգրան Մեծին հիշել ու հպարտանալ փուչ պատմական դրվագներով։ Այ էն ժամանակ, երբ մեր դեմը դնելու բան չլինի, նոր կգան, ձեռքներս կսեղմեն ու կասեն՝ կներեք, ղալաթ ենք արել։ Թե չէ հիմա մուրացկանների պես ընկել ենք խնդրում ենք ճանաչել ցեղասպանությունը, բացել սահմանը, օգնել խաղաղությամբ լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը, արդար գնահատել Հայաստանի վիճակը, մեկը լեգիտիմություն է խնդրում, մյուսը խնդրում է չճանաչել էդ լեգիտիմությունը... Միջազգային ուժեր, միջազգային հանրություն... բլա բլա բլա... *ԱՄՈ՛Թ մեզ։*


Իմ կես միկրոգրամանոց խելքով էսպես եմ մտածում:  
1- Անհեթեթ վիճակը  մեր ներքին  ազգային օբյեկտիվ թուլություններից է գալիս: Ժողովուրդը լավ էլ տեսնում է, որ 1000 տարի է, պետություն չենք կարողանում սարքել, որ թե ներսից, թե դրսից ով ուզեցել, եկել, անպատիժ մեր վրով նվագելով անցել է, կզացրել է,  սպանել է, այլանդակել է, լացացրել է, դավաճանել  է, մորթել է,  դրա համար  էլ հույսն այն  է, որ գոնե *դուդուկով*, լաց ու կոցով, էս ինֆորմացիոն դարում կանխի հետագա ցեղասպանությունները: Դրա մեջ է տեսնում իր, որպես հայ, գոյատևելու միակ գառանտիան: 
2- Անդրանիկի զորքը աշխարհազոր էր ու էդպես էլ -բանակ չդառավ: Վրիժառությունը մեզ լացացնողների հանդեպ, անեծքից այն կողմ չանցավ: Ցեղասպանության դասերը մեզ համար որևէ արդյունք չունեցան և 15 թիվը կրկնվեց 18, 20-25, 88 ու հետագա թվերին և դեռ շարունակվում է: Հիմա էլ այն օբամայի բերանում է, սեռժի թղթերում, դրսի տերերի ներողամիտ ժպիտներում է, հենց մեր այս կայքի գաղափարական հարթություններում է: Ինչ է փոխվում այս ամենից՞: Որս է բանալին գտել  ու կանգնեցրել *պրոցեսը՞*: Տո պրոցեսն էլ չէ, գոնե պրոցեսի մի 1000 -երրորդական մի պարամետրը:   :Angry2:  
3-Մարդիկ շատ էլ լավ տեսան, որ  հետսովետական հայաստանը մի ամսում դառավ լակոտանոց-գյադայանոց: Դառավ ինքնահոշոտման ու սեփական ձեռքով իրացվող ինքնաթալանի, ինքնատեղահանության ու ինքնագենոցիդի առարկա : Հիմա ում վրա հույս դնեն՞:  Նայեք, փնտրեք, գտեք այդ առաջնորդին, պաշտպանեք, որ բանտ չկոխեն, չհոշոտեն: Անունը տվեք, թող ժողովուրդը տեր կանգնի, դնի իր գլխին, ու գոնէ էդ մեկի հունարով ոտի կանգնի, լաց ու կոցը թարգի, ապագայով ապրի:  :LOL: 
4-Մեռելապաշտ լինելը, կամ  հետ նայելը չի խնդիրը: Ուղղակի այնքան հետամնաց ենք, որ  բացի պրիմիտիվ ծեսերից այլ զբաղմունքի ու ստեղծագործ աշխատանքի անընդունակ ենք: Ու գենոցիդն էլ որպես ազգային լրացուցիչ, աշխարհասփյուռ ու աշխարհացույց մեռելոց սարքելը,  հենց դրա դրսևորումներից մեկն է:
5-Գենոցիդի քաղաքական կոզրի հարցը լուրջ հարց է: Մեր ունեցած կոզրը էդ մեկն է: Տասնոց է, թե վեցնոց, - էդ մեկն է: Որ էտ էլ չլինի, մեր ներկայիս ազգային, հասարակական ու քաղաքական հոգեբանությամբ, մտածելակերպով ու ռեսուրսներով ըսկի էս քնձռոտ տարածքի տերը չենք մնա: Դեռ որ դրա հաշվին ենք թփրտում: 
6- Մեր ձեռը սեղմողը ու ղալաթը պրիզնատ եկողը էլ երբեք չի լինելու: Նախ որ եղածից ավել անելուն ենք անընդունակ, և բացի դա էլ, գոնոցիդի մոնոպոլիան վաղուց մեր ձեռը չի: Մենք գենոցիդի միայն կռճոնների վրա ենք նստած ու էդ կռճոնի թափը էս լաց ու կոցով գոյատևելն է: Ավել ես ուզում, ներքին գոենոցիդի հեղինակների հետ հարցերդ լուծիր: Այլ բան պետք չէ:  :Ok: 
7-Կխնդրեմ նաև,  ինձ դասեր չտալ:  :LOL:     Համ ուղեղս է կարծրացած,  համ էլ ընկալունակությունս, որոշների կարծիքով-  մերձզերոյական:  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …գոնե *դուդուկով*, լաց ու կոցով, էս ինֆորմացիոն դարում կանխի հետագա ցեղասպանությունները:


Միֆ է, ցեղասպանությունը կարելի է կանխել միայն ուժեղ լինելով։ Եթե սաղ թքած ունեն մեզ վրա, ինչքան ուզում ես ղժղժա, եթե ցանկանան մորթել, կմորթեն։ Նույնն է թե մտածենք, որ Ադրբեջանը մեզ վրա չի հարձակվի, որովհետև կվախենա միջազգային հանրությունից։ Դարձյալ միֆ է, եթե Ադրբեջանը վստահ լինի, որ հաղթելու է, ոչ մի վայրկեան չի նայի թե միջազգային հանրությունը ինչ է ասում։




> 2- Անդրանիկի զորքը աշխարհազոր էր ու էդպես էլ -բանակ չդառավ: Վրիժառությունը մեզ լացացնողների հանդեպ, անեծքից այն կողմ չանցավ: Ցեղասպանության դասերը մեզ համար որևէ արդյունք չունեցան և 15 թիվը կրկնվեց 18, 20-25, 88 ու հետագա թվերին և դեռ շարունակվում է: Հիմա էլ այն օբամայի բերանում է, սեռժի թղթերում, դրսի տերերի ներողամիտ ժպիտներում է, հենց մեր այս կայքի գաղափարական հարթություններում է: Ինչ է փոխվում այս ամենից՞: Որս է բանալին գտել  ու կանգնեցրել *պրոցեսը՞*: Տո պրոցեսն էլ չէ, գոնե պրոցեսի մի 1000 -երրորդական մի պարամետրը:


Պրոցես չկա, ընդհակառակը կա լճացում։ Սպասողական վիճակ։ Ու մենք փոխանակ ժամանակի ընձեռած հնարավորությունից օգտվենք, դրվածք փոխենք, հզորանանք, լաց ու կոծ ենք անում ու սպասում Օբամայի շուրթերի շարժումներին։




> 3-Մարդիկ շատ էլ լավ տեսան, որ  հետսովետական հայաստանը մի ամսում դառավ լակոտանոց-գյադայանոց: Դառավ ինքնահոշոտման ու սեփական ձեռքով իրացվող ինքնաթալանի, ինքնատեղահանության ու ինքնագենոցիդի առարկա : Հիմա ում վրա հույս դնեն՞:  Նայեք, փնտրեք, գտեք այդ առաջնորդին, պաշտպանեք, որ բանտ չկոխեն, չհոշոտեն: Անունը տվեք, թող ժողովուրդը տեր կանգնի, դնի իր գլխին, ու գոնէ էդ մեկի հունարով ոտի կանգնի, լաց ու կոցը թարգի, ապագայով ապրի:


Պետք է մտածել… իրենց «առաջնորդ» համարողներն էլ պետք է մտածեն։ Եթե ժողովուրդը վիզ չի դնում ու բանտերի պատերը չի ջարդում, այդտեղ երկու տարբերակ կա. ա) Ժողովուրդը վախենում է, բ) Առաջնորդը կեղծ է։



> 4-Մեռելապաշտ լինելը, կամ  հետ նայելը չի խնդիրը: Ուղղակի այնքան հետամնաց ենք, որ  բացի պրիմիտիվ ծեսերից այլ զբաղմունքի ու ստեղծագործ աշխատանքի անընդունակ ենք: Ու գենոցիդն էլ որպես ազգային լրացուցիչ, աշխարհասփյուռ ու աշխարհացույց մեռելոց սարքելը,  հենց դրա դրսևորումներից մեկն է:


Դա պետական ծրագրերով է արվում, պրոպագանդվում է պետական ալիքներով, ժողովուրդը քարոզի տակ անում է էն, ինչ որ սրսկում են։



> 5-Գենոցիդի քաղաքական կոզրի հարցը լուրջ հարց է: Մեր ունեցած կոզրը էդ մեկն է: Տասնոց է, թե վեցնոց, - էդ մեկն է: Որ էտ էլ չլինի, մեր ներկայիս ազգային, հասարակական ու քաղաքական հոգեբանությամբ, մտածելակերպով ու ռեսուրսներով ըսկի էս քնձռոտ տարածքի տերը չենք մնա: Դեռ որ դրա հաշվին ենք թփրտում:


Կոզրը մեր ձեռին չի, կոզրը վերցնում է այն երկիրը, որին դա պետք է, ու չախում է Թուրքիային։ Դրանից մեր ոչ մի բանը չի ավելանում, բացի կեղծ բարոյական հաղթանակներ ֆիքսելուց։



> 6- Մեր ձեռը սեղմողը ու ղալաթը պրիզնատ եկողը էլ երբեք չի լինելու: Նախ որ եղածից ավել անելուն ենք անընդունակ, և բացի դա էլ, գոնոցիդի մոնոպոլիան վաղուց մեր ձեռը չի: Մենք գենոցիդի միայն կռճոնների վրա ենք նստած ու էդ կռճոնի թափը էս լաց ու կոցով գոյատևելն է: Ավել ես ուզում, ներքին գոենոցիդի հեղինակների հետ հարցերդ լուծիր: Այլ բան պետք չէ:


Հնարավոր է որ ճիշտ է, օքեյ :Tongue:  Լաց ու կոծով գոյատևելը ես նորմա չեմ համարում։



> 7-Կխնդրեմ նաև,  ինձ դասեր չտալ:     Համ ուղեղս է կարծրացած,  համ էլ ընկալունակությունս, որոշների կարծիքով-  մերձզերոյական:


Ստեղից էր պետք սկսել :Jpit:  Մեր ժողովրդի հիմնական դժբախտությունը ուղեղի կարծրացած լինելն է։ Շատ ողբալուց է։

----------

Բիձա (27.04.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Միֆ է, ցեղասպանությունը կարելի է կանխել միայն ուժեղ լինելով։ Եթե սաղ թքած ունեն մեզ վրա, ինչքան ուզում ես ղժղժա, եթե ցանկանան մորթել, կմորթեն։ Նույնն է թե մտածենք, որ Ադրբեջանը մեզ վրա չի հարձակվի, որովհետև կվախենա միջազգային հանրությունից։ Դարձյալ միֆ է, եթե Ադրբեջանը վստահ լինի, որ հաղթելու է, ոչ մի վայրկեան չի նայի թե միջազգային հանրությունը ինչ է ասում։
> 
> 
> Պրոցես չկա, ընդհակառակը կա լճացում։ Սպասողական վիճակ։ Ու մենք փոխանակ ժամանակի ընձեռած հնարավորությունից օգտվենք, դրվածք փոխենք, հզորանանք, լաց ու կոծ ենք անում ու սպասում Օբամայի շուրթերի շարժումներին։
> 
> 
> Պետք է մտածել… իրենց «առաջնորդ» համարողներն էլ պետք է մտածեն։ Եթե ժողովուրդը վիզ չի դնում ու բանտերի պատերը չի ջարդում, այդտեղ երկու տարբերակ կա. ա) Ժողովուրդը վախենում է, բ) Առաջնորդը կեղծ է։
> 
> Դա պետական ծրագրերով է արվում, պրոպագանդվում է պետական ալիքներով, ժողովուրդը քարոզի տակ անում է էն, ինչ որ սրսկում են։
> ...


Բա դրանով սկսել, - դրանով վերջացրել եմ:    :LOL:   Չի երևում՞   :Shok: 
Իմ ու "ժողովրդի" տարբերությունն էլ հենց էս է- ես իմ աիբները գիտեմ, իսկ իրենք իրենցը -"գնա գալիս եմ":  :LOL:   Հլա մեկին ասա աշշշշշշշքիդ վերևը էն բնական գոյացությունից կա  /տո թեկուզ փիտռտած/ - տես ներվերդ ոնց ա դղրդացնելու:  :LOL: 
Կոզրների հարցը 2 ասպեկտ ունի- 
1- գենոցիդվողի կողմից այն որպես  կոզր օգտագործելը, և
2-Ուրիշների կողմից քո կոզրը  կայֆով քո գլխին շխկցնելն է, /մինիմում թշիկները կճմթելը/ ու քո աշշշքի առաջ,  ու քեզ էլ իրավացիորեն էշի տեղ դրած, հանդիսավոր ու տեղը տեղին  ի վնաս քեզ օգտագործելը:
Ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ 2-րդ   ասպարեզում մենք "անզուգական ենք",  որովհետև անմեղսունակի մակարդակի ենք:  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ առաջինի մասով մի քիչ էնքան էլ մեղավոր չենք: Դե միջազգային անսասան  մոնոպոլիա կա էդ գործի վրա նստած: Մենք մեր գեղցիականով էդտեղ անելիք չունենք:   :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*«Գորշ գայլերը» սպառնում են սպանել Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակը ոգեկոչողներին*

Թուրքիայում ազգայնական շրջանակների ներկայացուցիչները սպառնում են սպանել ապրիլի 24-ին Ստամբուլում Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակին նվիրված միջոցառումների կազմակերպիչներին:

Firat գործակալության փոխանցմամբ` Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության միության Ստամբուլի մասնաճյուղի ներկայացուցիչներին սկսել են սպառնալ այն բանից հետո, երբ վերջիններիս նախաձեռնությամբ միջոցառում էր կազմակերպվել Ստամբուլում` ի հիշատակ 1915թ. ապրիլի 24-ին սպանված հայ մտավորականների:

Firat-ի հետ հարցազրույցում կազմակերպության քարտուղար Բաքի Բողան հայտարարել է, որ իրենք ստանում են բազմաթիվ էլեկտրոնային նամակներ մահվան սպառնալիքներով և վիրավորանքներով:

«Անցած տարի Հայոց ցեղասպանության տարելիցի առնչությամբ նույնպես հանդես էինք եկել հայտարարությամբ և ստանում էինք սպառնալիքներով նամակներ: Սակայն այս տարի սպառնալիքների թիվը բազմապատկվել է»,- նշել է Բողան` ավելացնելով, որ իրենք պատրաստվում են հայց ներկայացնել դատարան` ընդդեմ իրենց հասցված վիրավորանքների և սպառնալիքների հասցեատերերի:

«Մենք առայժմ չենք ուսումնասիրել մեզ ուղարկվող նամակների աղբյուրը: Սակայն միանշանակ կարելի է ասել, որ դրանց բովանդակությունը գաղափարական առումով համապատախանում է «Գորշ գայլեր» ծայրահեղական կազմակերպությանը»,- հայտարարել է թուրք իրավապաշտպանը` 1915թ. իրադարձությունները ևս մեկ անգամ որակելով որպես Ցեղասպանություն:

«Ցեղասպանության ժամանակ 1 միլիոնից ավելի մարդ է սպանվել: Որևէ նշանակություն չունի` այդ սպանությունները թուրքերի՞, թե՞ քրդերի ձեռքով է իրականացվել: Կարևորն այն է, որ դա իրականացվել է պետության կողմից հատուկ հրահանգով»,- նշել է Բաքի Բողան:

Tert.am

----------

Gayl (29.04.2010), Tig (03.05.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*Թուրքիան մեծապես հետաքրքրված է Նախիջևանի ապագայով. Ահմեթ Դավութօղլու*

Թուրքիան միշտ հետաքրքրվել է և շարունակելու է հետաքրքրվել Նախիջևանի ապագայով: Այս մասին, թուրքական Cumhuriyet օրաթերթի փոխանցմամբ, Անակարայում Նախիջևանի Ինքնավար Հանրապետության խորհրդարանի նախագահ Վասիֆ Թալիբովի հետ հանդիպումից հետո հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարար Ահմեթ Դավութօղլուն:

«Թուրքիայի և Նախիջևանի միջև առկա սերտ կապի պատճառով Թուրքիան միշտ հետաքրքրվել է և շարունակելու է հետաքրքրվել Նախիջևանի ապագայով: Նախիջևանի անվտանգությունն ու բարեկեցությունը մեր անվտանգությունն ու բարեկեցությունն է»,- հայտարարել է Դավութօղլուն:

*Ի պատասխան լրագրողներից մեկի այն հարցին, թե Հայաստանի հետ արձանագրային գործընթացում ինչպիսին է լինելու Կարսի պայմանագրի ճակատագիրը, Դավութօղլուն հայտարարել է, որ ոչ մի կասկած չունի պայմանագրի` իրավական ուժ ունենալու առնչությամբ:*

tert.am

----------

Chuk (28.04.2010), Tig (03.05.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Իսկ ցեղասպանութիւնը շարունկւում է ...*

Մէնք այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհում աղաղակում ենք, որ ճանաչեն Հայոց ցեղասպանութիւնը, իսկ աշխարհում ոչ միայն լռում են, կամ լկտիաբար շահարկում այն, այլ նաեւ շարունակում էն այդ ցեղասպանութիւնն այլ ոլորտներուն, որը, բնականաբար, պետք է ունենա իր տրամաբանական աւարտը: 
Այո, դա այդպես է: Նախ առաջինը, այսօր այն դեռեւս չի դատապարտուել աշխարհում: Սա արդեն խայտառակութիւն է: Ու պետք է լինի սթափեցման ազդակ հայութեանը:
Երկրորդ: Աշխարհում շարունակւում է Հայոց մշակութային ցեղասպանութիւնը: 
Երրորդ: «Հայ» արմատը ամեն կերպ հանւում է միջազգային գիտական տերմինաբանութիւնից:
Օրինակները բազմաթիւ են: Արեւելյան Անատլիա, Հիւսիսային Միջագետք: Պատմական նոր հրատարակութիւններից շատ նրբորեն հետզհետե հանւում են հայերի մասին յիշատակող էջերն ու տողերը: 
Սա ե՛ւ ռուսական, ե՛ւ թուրքական, ե՛ւ եվրոպական հրատարակութիւններում: 

Իսկ մենք շարունակում ենք պահանջել աշխարհից…

----------

Անտիգոնե (20.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ................իսկ աշխարհում ոչ միայն լռում են, կամ լկտիաբար շահարկում այն, այլ նաեւ շարունակում էն այդ ցեղասպանութիւնն այլ ոլորտներուն, որը, բնականաբար, պետք է ունենա իր տրամաբանական աւարտը: 
> ..................................


Շահարկողներից ամենաակտիվն ու լկտին քո նախագահն ա… պետք չի գնալ օտար ուժերի փոշերից կախվել… 

… ապեր էսի ինչ սիրուն ուղղագրությամբ ես գրում… լեզուդ գնալով հղկվում ու գեղեցկանում ա…

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2010), Ariadna (29.04.2010), Norton (29.04.2010), Tig (03.05.2010), Վիշապ (29.04.2010), Տրիբուն (05.05.2010)

----------


## Jerry

Ցեղասպանություն եղել ա և դա քննարկման ենթակա չի նենց որ հիմա թուրքերը միայն ժամանակ են ձգում, մինչև 2015 թիվը:

----------


## REAL_ist

Քննարկման ենթակայա այն, որ պետությունը ոչ մի ծրագիր չունի, չգիտի ինչ քայլերով շարժվի, կոնկրետ ինչ պահանջի և ինչպես դա ստանա: Այ նման պետական ծրագրի բացակայություննա մտահոգիչ:

----------

Tig (10.05.2010), Բիձա (08.05.2010)

----------


## Old

Իսկ 2015 ինչ կապ ուներ՞:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:17 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:09 ----------

"Մեզ ինչ՞, մեզ հո չեն կոտորել, էդ մեր պապերին են կոտորել ...."  կամ  " կեցցե ցեղասպանության կպչուն մտքից վերջապես ձերբազատված մեր մեծ ազգը, ուռաաաաա ընկերներ" կարգի մի բան զգացի ձեր գրառումը կարդալուց:

----------


## Norton

*Կոչ. Գտեք սադրիչներին*



> ՀՀ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը դատապարտում է նախօրեին Օղակաձև այգու` «Առագաստ» սրճարանի հարակից հատվածում տեղադրված Հոլոքոստի և Ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի հուշարձանի պղծումը:
> 
> «Կոչ ենք անում իրավապահ մարմիններին գտնել և պատասխանատվության ենթարկել այդ վանդալիզմն իրականացնող սադրիչներին»,-ասված է Արմեն Հարությունյանի հայտարարության մեջ:
> 
> Իսկ ոստիկանությունը հայտնել է, որ ձեռնարկվում են օպերատիվ-հետախուզական միջոցառումներ հիշյալ գրառումները կատարած անձի ինքնությունը պարզելու և նրան հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Ի դեպ, այսօր «Այբ- Ֆե»-ի` ժամը 18.45-ի թողարկման հյուրը Հայաստանում հրեական համայնքի ղեկավար Ռիմա Վարժապետյանն է:
> a1plus.am


հետո ադբեջանցիքից ու թուրքերից ենք նեղանում...

----------


## Անտիգոնե

> *Իսկ ցեղասպանութիւնը շարունկւում է ...*
> 
> Մէնք այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհում աղաղակում ենք, որ ճանաչեն Հայոց ցեղասպանութիւնը, իսկ աշխարհում ոչ միայն լռում են, կամ լկտիաբար շահարկում այն, այլ նաեւ շարունակում էն այդ ցեղասպանութիւնն այլ ոլորտներուն, որը, բնականաբար, պետք է ունենա իր տրամաբանական աւարտը: 
> Այո, դա այդպես է: Նախ առաջինը, այսօր այն դեռեւս չի դատապարտուել աշխարհում: Սա արդեն խայտառակութիւն է: Ու պետք է լինի սթափեցման ազդակ հայութեանը:
> Երկրորդ: Աշխարհում շարունակւում է Հայոց մշակութային ցեղասպանութիւնը: 
> Երրորդ: «Հայ» արմատը ամեն կերպ հանւում է միջազգային գիտական տերմինաբանութիւնից:
> Օրինակները բազմաթիւ են: Արեւելյան Անատլիա, Հիւսիսային Միջագետք: Պատմական նոր հրատարակութիւններից շատ նրբորեն հետզհետե հանւում են հայերի մասին յիշատակող էջերն ու տողերը: 
> Սա ե՛ւ ռուսական, ե՛ւ թուրքական, ե՛ւ եվրոպական հրատարակութիւններում: 
> 
> Իսկ մենք շարունակում ենք պահանջել աշխարհից…


Ցեղասպանության մասին ցանկացած, նյութ, ստեղծագործություն, հոդված, ֆիլմ և կամ թեմա չափից դուրս զգացմունքայնորեն եմ ընդունում: Գուցե Ճիշտ թեմա չեմ ընտրել գրառումս կատարելու համար, բայց չգրել (ավելի ճիշտ մեջբերել)   չեմ կարող.

Եվ ես, որ եղա տարաբախտ վկան լացիդ ու կոծիդ,
Ու տառապանքիդ անոթը դարձա,
Կործված անոթը,
Ես ասում եմ ՔԵԶ պատվիրանի պես,
Դու, որ վաղուց ես կոչվում ժողովուրդ
Թեպետ ակամա դեռ ժողովված չես,
Տակավին ցիր ես, ցան ես և սփյուռք
Դու այսուհետև ժողովվես պիտի,
Նախ ինքդ քո մեջ և ապա քո շուրջ,
Հիշելով որ այս ջարդ-կոտորածը, նախճիր-եղեռնը
Երեկ չսկսվեց, երեկ չսկսվեց,
5 000 տարվա, 500 տարվա և 100 տարվա
Պատմություն ունի այս ջարդ-սպանդը, նախճիր-եղեռնը,
Որ չի ավարտվել ու չի ավարտվում.
Կարմիր էր, հիմա ճերմակ է դարձել,
Եվ հիմա արդեն նա գանգ չի հատում այլ գրավում է,
Չի կտրում ձեռքեր այլ վարձում ընդմիշտ, 
Չի առևանգում, այլ հմայում է,
Չի հեղում արյուն, այլ ծախ է առնում,
Եվ միացնելով երակ երակի 
Իր ամենակուլ արյանն է խառնում:
Ու կրկնում եմ ես ահազանգի պես,
Այս ջարդ-սպանդը երեկ չսկսվեց,
Եվ ոչ էլ վաղն է նա ավարտվելու:
*Ոստի վախեցեք սպանդից ճերմակ ավելի
Քան թե եղեռնից կարմիր:*
Ուստի կրկնեցեք ինձ հետ միասին,
Ինչպես երդումի խոսքերն են կրկնում
-*Բռնի ձուլվելիս թունավորում են ձուլողին արյամբ,
Ինքնին ձուլվելիս, թունավորվում են իրենք արյունով:*
Ուստի թող գործեն ձեր հին զենքերը,
Ձեր ատամները ու ձեր ոտքերը.
Ձեր ատամները կռվելու համար ու պաշտպանվելու,
Կամ ժողովվելու ինքներդ ձեր մեջ,
Իսկ ձեր ոտքերը վերադառնալու, տուն գալու համար,
Կամ ժողովվելու ինքներդ ձեր շուրջ...
Պ. Սևակ (հատված Եռաձայն պատարագ-ից)

----------

Moonwalker (21.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

*Հարկ լինի` Իսրայելին մարդասպան կանվանենք և նրանից հաշիվ կպահանջենք. Էրդողան*
13:28 • 25.11.10

Երկօրյա պաշտոնական այցով Լիբանանում գտնվող Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանն այցելել է թուրքմեններով բնակեցված Աթթարա գյուղ, որտեղ իր ունեցած ելույթում դարձյալ աչքի է ընկել հակաիսրայելական հայտարարություններով։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է թուրքական Cihan գործակալությունը։

Դիմելով Իսրայելին՝ Թուրքիայի վարչապետը հայտարարել է. «Մենք խոսելու ենք խաղաղության լեզվով, արդարության լեզվով, միջազգային իրավունքի լեզվով։ *Սակայն եթե պետք լինի, մարդասպանին մարդասպան ենք անվանելու և մարդասպանից հաշիվ ենք պահանջելու նրա բոլոր արարքների համար...* Եթե տարածաշրջանում պատերազմ լինի, դրանից կտուժի ոչ միայն տարածաշրջանի, այլև Իսրայելի բնակչությունը»։

Tert.am

հ.գ. էհեեե՜… մարդասպաննե՛ր… ով էլ ասումա… :Bad:

----------

Lion (22.04.2011)

----------


## Kna

Չգիտեմ այստեղ նշվել է թե ոչ, բայց մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի, որ Թուրքիան Հայաստանին հանել է իր «պոտենցիալ վտանգ ներկայացնող երկրների» առաջին հորիզորականից՝ պատվավոր տեղն շնորհելով Իսրայելին: Եվ՛ ուրախալի է և՛ տխրեցնող (մի տեսակ լավ էր էլի Թուրքիայի վախերի ցուցակում համար մեկը լինելը): Բայց շատ հետաքրքիր քացաքական քայլեր է անում Թուրքիան:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

_Չգիտեմ՝ ճի՞շտ թեմայում եմ գրառումս անում._..  :Blush: 




> *Բաց նամակ ԱՄՆ նախագահին*
> 
> Պարոն նախագահ
> Ամերիկան իմ սերնդի համար աշխարհի խիղճն էր, արդարության, բարության, ճշմարտության օրենսդիրը։ Չէ՞ որ մենք ծանոթ էինք մեծ նախագահների փիլիսոփայությանն ու գործերին, սկսած Աբրահամ Լինկոլնից եւ վերջացրած Թեոդոր Ռուզվելտով։ Մենք հավատո՛ւմ էինք նրանց, հույս տածում ու սպասում։
> Իմ սերունդը դաստիարակվում եւ որպես անհատ ձեւավորվում էր՝ կարդալով Բիչեր Սթոուի «Քեռի Թոմի խրճիթը», Մարկ Տվենի, Լոնգֆելլոյի, Հեմինգուեյի, Սարոյանի, Ջեկ Լոնդոնի եւ մյուս մեծերի ստեղծագործությունները։ Մեզ համար նրանք բարու, մարդասիրության, արդարության սերմնացաններ էին։ Մենք սովորում էինք նրանցից, բայց...
> Նահանգներում իշխանության են գալիս մարդիկ, որոնց, ըստ երեւույթին, օտար են իրենց իսկ վսեմ իդեալները, իրենց իսկ արժեքները։ Նախագահներ, որոնք խոստանում եւ չեն կատարում, այլ կերպ ասած՝ խաբում են ամբողջ ժողովրդի։ Չէ՞ որ նրանք բոլորն էլ գիտեն, բայց դե յուրե չեն հաստատում անցած հարյուրամյակի 15 թվականին հայերի ցեղասպանության փաստը։ Ինչո՞ւ։
> Պարոն նախագահ, հայերը՝ հայեր, բայց ձեր ժողովուրդն ու մոլորակի մարդիկ տեսնում են, որ դուք խոստացաք ու չկատարեցիք։ Եվ ինչպե՞ս դա անվանել։ Սո՞ւտ։ Ներեցեք։ Այո՛, սովորական սուտ։ Այլ կերպ չե՛ս անվանի։ Ի՞նչ օրինակ եք տալիս Դուք ձեր հասարակ համաքաղաքացիներին եւ աշխարհի ազնիվ մարդկանց...
> Իսկական տղամարդիկ այդպես չեն վարվում...
> Հասկանալի է, Դուք առաջնորդվում եք Ձեր շահերով, Դուք՝ աշխարհի հզորներդ։ Եվ այսօր հարց եմ ուղղում Ձեզ. դե, իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք փոքր ժողովուրդների շահերի մասին, ո՞ւր կհրամայեք նրանց կորչել եւ ի՞նչ անել այս ստախոս աշխարհում, առանց բարոյականության, ազնվության։ Եվ ո՞ւր եք տանում մարդկությանն ընդհանրապես։
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Moonwalker (22.04.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> _Չգիտեմ՝ ճի՞շտ թեմայում եմ գրառումս անում._.. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Աղբյուր*


Իմ դնելիքն այս թեմային բոլորովին սազական չէ, սակայն քանի որ արձագանք է քո դրածին, ստիպված եմ դնել այստեղ.




> Բաց նամակ Սոս Սարգսյանին
>  17:11, 19 ապրիլի, 2011
> Հարգելի պարոն Սարգսյան,
> 
> Թերթերում կարդացի Ձեր նամակը' ուղղված Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների նախագահ Բարաք Օբամային, որտեղ Դուք նրան ստախոս եք անվանում՝ իր խոստումը չկատարելու համար: Ճի՞շտ, թե սխա՞լ, պատշա՞ծ, թե ո՞չ' դա չէ, որ կարևոր է: Կարևորը հարցի բարձրացումն է:
> 
> Հարց է առաջանում' ինչո՞ւ, ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունքով ենք մենք Ամերիկայի, կամ այս և այն երկրի նախագահից կամ իշխանություններից սպասում և պահանջում, որ նրանք անտեսեն իրենց երկրի և ժողովրդի ազգային շահերը և ճանաչեն Ցեղասպանությունը: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում եք, եթե մենք մեզ զոհի տեղ դրեցինք և մյուսներից անընդհատ խնդրեցինք՝ մեզ իսկապես որպես զոհ ընդունեն, մեր վարկը նրանց և աշխարհի մարդկության մոտ կբարձրանա՞:
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ ենք մենք միշտ մյուսներից սպասում մեր հարցերի լուծումը, ինչո՞ւ ենք մենք հնարավորը, կարևորը, հրամայականը, ներկան անտեսում, բարձիթողի անում և կառչում ենք անցյալից' միշտ և ամենուր նման հարցը հոլովելով: Այն տպավորությունն է ստեղծվում' ասես հայ ժողովրդի բոլոր խնդիրների լուծումը կախված է մարդկության կողմից ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելուց:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Հետք

----------

Freeman (22.04.2011), Rammer (22.04.2011), Sagittarius (22.04.2011), Tig (22.04.2011), VisTolog (24.04.2011), Աթեիստ (22.04.2011), Ամպ (22.04.2011), Գեա (22.04.2011), Վիշապ (23.04.2011), Տրիբուն (22.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Չգիտեմ այստեղ նշվել է թե ոչ, բայց մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի, որ Թուրքիան Հայաստանին հանել է իր «պոտենցիալ վտանգ ներկայացնող երկրների» առաջին հորիզորականից՝ պատվավոր տեղն շնորհելով Իսրայելին: Եվ՛ ուրախալի է և՛ տխրեցնող (մի տեսակ լավ էր էլի Թուրքիայի վախերի ցուցակում համար մեկը լինելը): Բայց շատ հետաքրքիր քացաքական քայլեր է անում Թուրքիան:


թուրքիան եւ իսրայելը այնքան պինդ են իրար կապված, թե անցյալով,թե այժմ..... :Դա ընդամենը ժողովրդի լեզվով ասած՝«թոզ» ա մյուսների թչքին փչելու համար:
Արաբական աշխարհը փոխվում է,ցանկանալով արեւմուտքի իշխանությունից ազատվել, իսկ իսրայելը արեւմուտքի անբաժան մասն է: թուրքիան ցանկանում է 
արաբական աշխարհում առաջնորդի դերում լինել, ուստի պետք է արտաքինից ցույց տա, որ հրեաներին դեմ է, իրականում ճիշտ հակառակն է:
Անկախ ամեն ինչից Հայաստանը եղել է, կա եւ կմնա թուրքիայի թշնամիների համար առաջին հորիզոնականում:

----------


## haik

Այցելեք http://www.memcosoft.com/genocidemuseum/, դիտեք ցեղասպանության թանգարանի և հուշահմալիրի վիրտուալ տարբերակի հոլովակը… Իսկ սեղմելով աջ մասում գտնվող "Download Virtual Tour" - ի վրա կարող եք քաշել և քայլել հուշահամալիրի 3D վիրտուլ տարբերակում, ինչպես նաև ծաղիկներ դնել կրակի մոտ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հույսով ենք այս տարի գոնե Սերժ Սարգսյանը կճանաչի Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը և չեղյալ կհամարի հայ-թուրքական "գիտնականների" հանձնախմբի կազմումն ու քննարկումը…

Հայ սփյուռքին կոչ եմ անում թրքական դեսպանության դեմաց ցույց անելուց առաջ նախ ցույց կազմակերպեն Հայստանի դեսպանատան դիմաց…

----------

aragats (23.04.2011), Tig (23.04.2011), V!k (24.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հույսով ենք այս տարի գոնե Սերժ Սարգսյանը կճանաչի Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը և չեղյալ կհամարի հայ-թուրքական "գիտնականների" հանձնախմբի կազմումն ու քննարկումը…
> 
> Հայ սփյուռքին կոչ եմ անում թրքական դեսպանության դեմաց ցույց անելուց առաջ նախ ցույց կազմակերպեն Հայստանի դեսպանատան դիմաց…


Սերժը համ ճանաչում ա, համ էլ հեսա սկսելու ա խթանել: 

ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ՀՐԱՄԱՆԱԳՐՈՎ ՍՏԵՂԾՎԵԼ Է ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎ

Հավաստիացման պես մի բան ա էլի, էս տղեն էլ էսքանն ա կարում անի:

----------

REAL_ist (24.04.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Միասնական, պետական հովանավորությամբ ծրագրի ստեղծման համար շատ ողջունելի քայլա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միասնական, պետական հովանավորությամբ ծրագրի ստեղծման համար շատ ողջունելի քայլա:


Բայց մինչև աշխարհով մեկ ճանաչումը խթանելը, մի հատ էլ հանձնաժողով ա պետք, որ ժողովրդին էլ սեմինարների միջոցով բացատրի, թե ինչ էր ցեղասպանությունը ու ինչ ենք հիշում այդ օրը:

Թե չէ .... 

ԳԵՐԵԶՄԱՆԱՏՈՒՆ ՉԵՔ ԵԿԵԼ

----------

Albus (24.04.2011), REAL_ist (24.04.2011), Sagittarius (24.04.2011), Tig (24.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Գերմանացիք ել անդրադարձան Կարսի հուշարձանին: 

Աղբյուր՝ spiegel.de

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միասնական, պետական հովանավորությամբ ծրագրի ստեղծման համար շատ ողջունելի քայլա:


Ոչ մի ողջունելի բան էլ չկա, ապեր… պատմական փաստերի համար հանձնաժողով ստեղծելը փող ոիտելու ու քաղաքական շահարկում ա, որն անթույլատրելի ա… սփյուռքի նախարարությունը քեզ օրինակ…

----------


## Grieg

Քանի դեռ մենք ինքներս մեզ չենք սովորել հարգել, ոչ ոք չի հարգի..  գնահատվում է արդյոք մեր երկրում արդարությունը ?  գնահատվում է /հայ/ մարդը ? ոնց կարող է մի կառավարություն պահանջի ուրիշ երկներից արդարություն եթե չի կարող այն ապահովվել իր երկրում..

----------

Անտիգոնե (25.04.2011), Դավիթ (25.04.2011), Տրիբուն (25.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Իրոք կարեվոր է հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, բայց մենք պետք է պրակտիկ լինենք համել. ավելի կարեվոր է այսօրվա դրությամբ այտ էներգիան դնել հայաստանի բարելավման մեջ, բայց անշուշտ երբեք չմոռանանք այս մռայլ աղետը:

----------


## Adriano

> Իրոք կարեվոր է հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը, բայց մենք պետք է պրակտիկ լինենք համել. ավելի կարեվոր է այսօրվա դրությամբ այտ էներգիան դնել հայաստանի բարելավման մեջ, բայց անշուշտ երբեք չմոռանանք այս մռայլ աղետը:


Ես գտնում եմ մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի…Ցեղասպանության հարցը երբեք չի մոռացվի, միշտ կմնա նրանց հոգիներում, ովքեր փորձեր են կատարում պատմական ճշմարտությունը հարցականի տակ դնել…Հայկական հարցը միշտ կլինի ներկայում, միշտ մեր մեծերը վշտով կհիշեցնեն այդ արյունալի դեպքերը, քանի դեռ հիմնական մեղավորների սերունդները չեն ընդունի այդ փաստը…Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է էներգիան ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելուն, ապա համաձայն եմ, սեփական երկիրը թալանելուց զատ ավելի բարձր բաներ կան…Վերջի վերջո ու՞մ էր պետք դարերի տառապանքով ձեռք բերված անկախությունը, եթե հայը սեփական հողի վրա, սեփական կյանքի կառավարումը ձեռքին չի կարողանում հանգիստ ապրել…Չէ հին ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց չենք գնհատաում մեր մեծերին, մենք ինքներս մեզ ու եթե մի բան նորից կորցնենք, ապա դրա մեղավորը միայն ու միայն մենք ենք…

----------


## Մովսես

> Ես գտնում եմ մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի…Ցեղասպանության հարցը երբեք չի մոռացվի, միշտ կմնա նրանց հոգիներում, ովքեր փորձեր են կատարում պատմական ճշմարտությունը հարցականի տակ դնել…Հայկական հարցը միշտ կլինի ներկայում, միշտ մեր մեծերը վշտով կհիշեցնեն այդ արյունալի դեպքերը, քանի դեռ հիմնական մեղավորների սերունդները չեն ընդունի այդ փաստը…Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է էներգիան ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանելուն, ապա համաձայն եմ, սեփական երկիրը թալանելուց զատ ավելի բարձր բաներ կան…Վերջի վերջո ու՞մ էր պետք դարերի տառապանքով ձեռք բերված անկախությունը, եթե հայը սեփական հողի վրա, սեփական կյանքի կառավարումը ձեռքին չի կարողանում հանգիստ ապրել…Չէ հին ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց չենք գնհատաում մեր մեծերին, մենք ինքներս մեզ ու եթե մի բան նորից կորցնենք, ապա դրա մեղավորը միայն ու միայն մենք ենք…


Ես համաձայն եմ քո մեկնաբանության հետ ու դրանով մենք պետք է հիշենք որ թուրքիան շատ կարեվոր երկիր է աշխարհում իր հզոր բանակով ու տնտեսությունով, ու դրա համար ցանկացաց երկիր կնախընտրի չճանաչել մեր ցեղասպանությունը որ կարողանան ջերմ հարաբերություներ պահպանել թուրքիայի հետ: Այս անշուշտ ցավալի փաստ է ու ես հուսով եմ որ էտ օրը կգա երբ թուրքերը անկեղծորեն ներողություն կխնդրեն մեզնից, բայց մինչեվ էտ օրը մենք պետք է անդադար իրենց հիշեցնենք իրենց պատմական մութ էջերի մասին ու *համապատասխան ձեվով* բարելավենք ու զարգացնենք մեր հայրենիքը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ճանաչման վերաբերյալ իմ տեսակետը շատ եմ գրել, բայց մի անգամ էլ ամրագրեմ, որ ինձ համար իրավական որևէ հետևանք չառաջացնող և նվաստացուցիչ գործընթաց է բոլոր պետություններին խնդրել  :Bad:  ճանաչել հայոց գենոցիդը: Հերթական պետության ճանաչումից հետո կարծում ես, թե մի քայլով էլ մոտեցար արդարությանը, բայց ոչ արդարադատությանը, որովհետև միայն Թուրքիայի ճանաչումից կարող են բխել իրավական հետևանքներ, կամ էլ եթե ՀՀ-ն դատի տա Թուրքիային, որը չես հասկանում, թե ինչու դեռևս տեղի չի ունեցել:
Կցանկանայի որ այս թեմայով կարդայիք այս հոդվածը: Ի դեպ, հոդվածի հեղինակը մեր ակումբի *REAL_ist*-ն է  :Smile: :

*Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը որպես միջազգային հանցագործություն*

----------

Adriano (26.04.2011), aragats (26.04.2011), Monk (26.04.2011), Moonwalker (26.04.2011), My World My Space (26.04.2011), REAL_ist (26.04.2011), Tig (26.04.2011), Մաեստրո (26.04.2011), Ներսես_AM (26.04.2011), Տրիբուն (26.04.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Փոքր ներդրում մեծ գործում  :Smile: 

Մնումա սպասենք պահանջատիրության պետական միասնական ծրագրի մշակմանը և իրագործմանը, եթե այդպիսին լինի:

----------

Tig (27.04.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

Համաձայն եմ որ վերջում ամենակարեվոր ճանաչումը միայն թուրքերից կարող է գալ, բայց մյուս կողմից միջազգաին ճանաչումը ճնշում է գործում թուրքերի վրա ու դրանով իրանք իրոք վախենում ճանաչումից որովհետեվ իրանք ուզում են իրենց կեղծ պատմությունը պահպանել ու ստերով ծածկել ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## Ambrosine

*ԹԵ ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՄԻ ԽՈՒՄԲ ԹՈՒՐՔԵՐ ՈՒ ՔՐԴԵՐ ԱՅՑԵԼԵՑԻՆ ԾԻԾԵՌՆԱԿԱԲԵՐԴ*
Օգոստոս 11, 2011




> Օրեր առաջ խոստացել էի, որ առաջիկայում կանդրադառնամ միջազգային մի ծրագրի (առավել հետաքրքվողների համար նշեմ անունը` U-Can 2011) շրջանակներում Հայաստան ժամանած մի խումբ թուրքերին Հայոց ցեղասպանության հուշահամալիր տանելու մասին:
> Հուլիսի 27-ին, պատմության մեջ առաջին Անկարա-Երևան ուղիղ թռիչքից ժամեր առաջ մոտ 20 հոգով այցելեցինք Ծիծեռնակաբերդ: Բացի թուրքերից, խմբի կազմում կային նաև հայեր, ամերիկացիներ, ինչպես նաև Թուրքիան ներկայացնող պատվիրակության կազմի մեջ եղող քրդերը:
> 
> Ժամը 11:00-ին, երբ մշտապես իր դռներն է բացում թանգարանը, մենք եղանք այդ օրվա առաջին այցելուն: Մեզ ուղեկցորդ կարգեցին, ով էլ սկսեց ամերիկացիների համար սահմռկեցուցիչ, հայերի համար խիստ ցավ ու կատաղություն, իսկ թուրքերի համար դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե ինչ զգացողություն առաջացնող պատմությունները:
> Թուրքերից ու քրդերից ոմանց դեմքին նկատելի էր վախ, ապշահարություն, նույնիսկ արցունքներ: Բոլորն ագահաբար նկարում էին թանգարանում գտնվող ամեն ինչ մինչև վերջին մանրունքները: Թանգարանի ցուցասրահում պտույտ գործելուց հետո մոտեցանք տպավորությունների գրքին:
> 
> Առաջին գրառումը կատարեց թուրք երիտասարդներից մեկը: Թուրքերենով ներողություն էր խնդրում «պատճառած ցավի համար»: Դրան հետևեց մեկ այլ թուրք երիտասարդի գրությունը, ով նույնպես ներողություն էր խնդրում «մեծ ցավի» համար: Երրորդ գրառման ժամանակ, երբ արդեն մատյանի առջև նստած էր ամերիկացի երիտասարդը, ինձ մոտեցավ Թուրքիայի պատվիրակության կազմից մի քուրդ աղջիկ և լացելով ներողություն խնդրեց: Այդ պահին ոչինչ չկարողացա ասել: Քիչ այն կողմ կանգնած թուրք երիտասարդը նույնպես լացում էր: Այդ ընթացքում մատյանին մոտեցավ մեկ այլ քուրդ աղջիկ, ով նույնպես գրավոր ներողություն գրեց: Թուրքիայի ներկայացուցիչների մյուս մասն ակտիվորեն գնում էր Ցեղասպանության վերաբերյալ գրականությունը, որը վաճառվում էր թանգարանի ներսում գտնվող փոքրիկ տաղավարում:
> 
> Թանգարանից դուրս գալով` ուղևորվեցինք անմար կրակի մոտ: Ճանապարհին քար լռություն էր: Լռություն էր նաև կրակի մոտ: Ցավոք, ճանապարհին չէինք կարողացել ծաղիկներ գտնել: Այնուամենայնիվ, այդ լռության մեջ թողեցինք անմար կրակը և նույն ճանապարհով հետ վերադարձանք:
> Եվ.... մոռացա նշել, որ այս այցը հենց թուրքերի նախաձեռնությունն էր, նրանք էին ինձ խնդրել իրենց տանել  Ծիծեռնակաբերդ:


http://gevorgpetrosyan.livejournal.c...47.html#cutid1

----------

ars83 (27.11.2011), Lion (24.08.2011), Moonwalker (24.08.2011), Sagittarius (24.08.2011), Tig (25.08.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սլովակիայում ընդունվել է օրենք, համաձայն որի` Սլովակիայի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի, որ երկրում էլ որ գտնվի, Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտման դեպքում կդատապարտվի մինչև 5 տարվա ազատազրկման:

http://www.panarmenian.net/rus/news/84771/
http://regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/armenia/1470802.html
http://sozcuhaber.blogspot.com/2011/...pis-cezas.html

----------

Adriano (22.12.2011), Ameli (25.11.2011), aragats (25.11.2011), Arpine (26.11.2011), ars83 (22.12.2011), einnA (25.11.2011), Elmo (26.11.2011), Moonwalker (25.11.2011), My World My Space (25.11.2011), REAL_ist (26.11.2011), Ripsim (25.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2011)

----------


## Մովսես

> Սլովակիայում ընդունվել է օրենք, համաձայն որի` Սլովակիայի յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի, որ երկրում էլ որ գտնվի, Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտման դեպքում կդատապարտվի մինչև 5 տարվա ազատազրկման:
> 
> http://www.panarmenian.net/rus/news/84771/
> http://regnum.ru/news/fd-abroad/armenia/1470802.html
> http://sozcuhaber.blogspot.com/2011/...pis-cezas.html


Շատ լավ է որ սենց օրենք են հանել, մնաց բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներում նման օրենք ընդունվի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ֆրանսիական հեղինակավոր թերթերը հարցում են անցկացնում, որպեսզի պարզեն, թե որքանով է ընդունելի թերթի ընթերցողների համար Ֆրանսիայում Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ժխտելը քրեորեն պատժի ենթարկելը: Ֆիգարոյի արդյունքներով հաղթում են օրենքի ընդունման կողմնակիցները, իսկ լը Մոնդի արդյունքներով` հակառակորդները: Այս թերթերը մեր տեղական թերթերի նման չեն, որ անգամ մենք չենք կարդում, սրանք կարդում են ամբողջ աշխարհում: Դե իսկ քանի որ մենք էլ գիշեր ու ցերեկ այդ թերթերն ենք կարդում, քվեարկենք *այո* տարբերակի օգտին  :Jpit: :

Ֆիգարոյի դեպքում ընտրեք "Oui" տարբերակը`
http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...e-armenien.php

Լը Մոնդի դեպքում` առաջին տարբերակը  :Jpit: 
http://www.lemonde.fr/a-la-une/sonda...0917_3208.html

----------

Arpine (22.12.2011), ars83 (22.12.2011), davidus (22.12.2011), Tig (26.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Լը Մոնդի դեպքում` առաջին տարբերակը 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/a-la-une/sonda...0917_3208.html


Հատկապես այս դեպքում քվեարկեք *առաջինի օգտին* («_Համաձայն եմ (որ Պառլամենտն ընդունի Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտող օրենք), այս իրադարձությունը ճանաչելու մերժումը Թուրքիայի կողմից չափից ավել է տևել_»), թե չէ տվյալ պահին գերակշռում է «Համաձայն չեմ (որ Պառլամենտն ընդունի Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտող օրենք), քանի որ Պառլամենտի գործը չէ Պատմություն գրելը»:

----------

Tig (26.12.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Ֆրանսիայի Ազգային ժողովը ընդունել է Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտումը քրեականացնող օրինագիծը

*
Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտման համար պատիժ սահմանող օրինագծի հեղինակ Վալերի Բուայեն Ֆրանսիայի Ազգային ժողովի դեկտեմբերի 22-ի նիստի ժամանակ






> Տեղական ժամանակով ժամը 9։30-ից (Երեւանի ժամանակով` ժամը 12։30) սկսված նիստը շարունակվեց չորս ժամ, եւ քննարկվող առաջին հարցը այս օրինագիծն էր։Նախագծի օգտին քվեարկեց նիստին ներկա շուրջ 50 պատգամավորների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը, դեմ էին մոտ կես տասնյակ պատգամավորներ։
> Քննարկումը անցավ մի նշանաբանի տակ, որ ֆրանսիական օրենքով ընդունված ցեղասպանությունների ժխտումը պետք է պատժվի։
> Այս էր միտքը հանդես եկած` տարբեր կուսակցություններ ներկայացնող բանախոսների ճնշող մեծամասնության։
> Բանախոսներից շատերը մեծ հուզումով էին պաշտպանում օրինագիծը։ Նրանցից շատերը` «Միավորում հանուն ժողովրդական շարժման» (UMP) իշխող կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Ռենե Մյուզելիեն, Սոցիալիստական կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Ռենե Ռուքեն, ինչպես նաեւ Ֆրանսուա Ռոշբլուանը եւ շատ ուրիշներ երկար տարիներ պայքարում են Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման համար եւ հայտարարում էին, որ այսօր ուրախ են` կարողանալու համար քվեարկել 2001 թվականին ընդունված` Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման օրենքը լրացնող եւ ցեղասպանության ժխտումը պատժելի դարձնող օրինագծի համար։
> «Դա մեծ պատիվ է մեզ համար, եւ պատիվ է բերում Ֆրանսիային` մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան երկրին», - ասացին նրանք։
> Ելույթ ունեցողները շեշտեցին Հայոց ցեղասպանության պատմական իրողությունը` նշելով, թե նրա ժխտումը թույլատրել` կնշանակեր երկրորդ անգամ սպանել զոհերին։
> «Պատմությունը գրված է արդեն, եւ այն կեղծելը հանցանք է, որը պետք է պատժվի», - այսպես ասվեց ի հերքումն այն թեզի, թե օրինագիծը գալիս է սահմանափակելու արտահայտվելու ազատությունը։
> Բանախոսները հերքեցին նախընտրական նկատառումները` մատնանշելով այն հանգամանքը, որ ի նպաստ նախագծի պատրաստվում էր քվեարկել նաեւ ընդդիմությունը։
> Ֆրանսիացի խորհրդարանականները Թուրքիային դիմեցին Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը ընդունելու կոչով, ընդգծելով, որ պետք է ընդունել անցյալը` ապագան կառուցելու համար։
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Adriano (22.12.2011), Ambrosine (22.12.2011), Arpine (22.12.2011), John (22.12.2011), Tig (26.12.2011), Արէա (22.12.2011), Գեա (22.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատկապես այս դեպքում քվեարկեք *առաջինի օգտին* («_Համաձայն եմ (որ Պառլամենտն ընդունի Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտող օրենք), այս իրադարձությունը ճանաչելու մերժումը Թուրքիայի կողմից չափից ավել է տևել_»), թե չէ տվյալ պահին գերակշռում է «Համաձայն չեմ (որ Պառլամենտն ընդունի Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը դատապարտող օրենք), քանի որ Պառլամենտի գործը չէ Պատմություն գրելը»:


Ալարեցի թարգմանություն գրեմ  :Jpit: : Ես էլ ավելի հակված էի լը Մոնդի հարցմանը մասնակցելու ու մյուսներին հրավիրելու, քանի որ երկրորդ տարբերակը բավականին կոպիտ էր ձևակերպված: Ես ու ընկերուհիս նույնիսկ ենթադրեցինք, որ քվեարկության տարբերակների հեղինակը կամ թուրք է, կամ էլ` հրեա (ազգության դեմ ոչինչ չունենք, քաղաքականությունը հաշվի առնելով ենք սա ենթադրում):


Նոր Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան առաջ բավականին թվով մարդիկ էին հավաքված. շնորհակալություն էին հայտնում Ֆրանսիային  :Smile: :

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ալարեցի թարգմանություն գրեմ : Ես էլ ավելի հակված էի լը Մոնդի հարցմանը մասնակցելու ու մյուսներին հրավիրելու, քանի որ երկրորդ տարբերակը բավականին կոպիտ էր ձևակերպված: Ես ու ընկերուհիս նույնիսկ ենթադրեցինք, որ քվեարկության տարբերակների հեղինակը կամ թուրք է, կամ էլ`* հրեա* (ազգության դեմ ոչինչ չունենք, քաղաքականությունը հաշվի առնելով ենք սա ենթադրում):


 :Jpit: 
Էլի հրեանե՞րն են մեղավոր: :Huh: 
ԻՀԿ, հիմնավորումը շատ թույլ ա, քանի որ ընդունված նախագիծը վերաբերվում է «Ֆրանսիայում օրենսդրությամբ ճանաչված» ցեղասպանություններին (իսկ դրանք ոնց որ թե երկուսն են՝ Հոլոքոսթ /1990թ.-ի օրենքով/ ու Մեծ Եղեռնը /2001թ. օրենքով/): Ինչ որ չընդունվելուց հրեաների օգուտը չեմ տեսնում: Կարող ա՞ բավարար չափով խորամանկ չեմ: :Xeloq:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Էլի հրեանե՞րն են մեղավոր:
> ԻՀԿ, հիմնավորումը շատ թույլ ա, քանի որ ընդունված նախագիծը վերաբերվում է «Ֆրանսիայում օրենսդրությամբ ճանաչված» ցեղասպանություններին (իսկ դրանք ոնց որ թե երկուսն են՝ Հոլոքոսթ /1990թ.-ի օրենքով/ ու Մեծ Եղեռնը /2001թ. օրենքով/): *Ինչ որ չընդունվելուց հրեաների օգուտը չեմ տեսնում*: Կարող ա՞ բավարար չափով խորամանկ չեմ:


Էլ *միակը* չեն լինում  :Wink:  Ինչպես Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման դեպքում *առաջինը* չեն լինում

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էլ *միակը* չեն լինում  Ինչպես Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման դեպքում *առաջինը* չեն լինում


Առաջին ու միակ ցեղասպանված ազգ ( :Blink: ) լինելուց օգուտները մեղմ ասած նյութական չեն (մանավանդ նենց ոչ խեղճ երկրի համար, ինչպիսին Իսրայելն ա): Փոխարենն ավելի շատ ավելի նյութական ա առանց զգալի ջանքերի Հոլոքոսթը հերքողներին (իսկ էդպիսիք, մանավանդ ազգայնականների մեջ, քիչ չեն) ամբաստանյալի աթոռին նստեցնելու հնարավորությունը: Ու հենց դրանով պիտի բացատրել, որ դեկտեմբերի 7-ին Ֆրանսիայի Ազգային ժողովի «Սահմանադրական ակտերի, օրենսդրության ու ընդհանուր կառավարչության» հանձնաժողովում «ռասիզմի դեմ պայքարի և Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտումը քրեականացնող» նախագիծը աբրակադաբրա եղավ «Ֆրանսիայի օրենսդրությամբ ճանաչված ցեղասպանությունների ժխտումը քրեականացնող» նախագծի (ցեղասպանություններ ասածն էլ բացի Եղեռնից մենակ Հոլոքոսթն ա :Pardon: ): Ի դեպ վերոհիշատակված կոմիտեի նախագահն ա Ժ.Լ. Վարսմանն ու *անդամներից* էլի մի քանիսը հետաքրքիր արմատներ ունեն: :Wink: 
Չգիտեմ, միգուցե և սխալ եմ: :Dntknw:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Դե հա, երևի դրա համար ոչ մի պաշտոնավոր ու անպաշտոն հրեա Ցեղասպանությունը «մեծ ողբերգություն» անվանելուց էն կողմ չի անցել, ԱՄՆ-ում էլ հրեական լոբբին ձեռքից եկածն անում է, որ մեր լոբբիի արածն արդյունք չտա։  :Dntknw:

----------

Ambrosine (23.12.2011)

----------


## Tirim-tim

Նոր նամակ ստացա մի ֆրանսիացի պրոֆեսորից, ում ճանաչում եմ չորս տարուց ավել։ Նա Հայաստանում ընկերներ, ծանոթներ շատ ունի, կինն էլ հայ է, նամակն էլ ուղղված է նաև մի շարք մարդկանց։ Նամակի իմաստը հետևյալն է․ «հայեր ջա՛ն, մի՛ խաբնվեք էս ամբողջ նախընտրական արշավին»։ 
Ահա նամակը կոտրտված ֆարնսաանգլերենով

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* 
Dear all,

Except Patrick Devedjan who is a supporter (he was Minister and maybe expect to be again) of Nicolas Sarkozy, almost all others Frenchs     --from Armenian origin--     politics, philosophers, thinkers, writers   have  an non ambiguous  opinion :

" as usual     ...   to re-use the Armenian genocide for UE reason and French political reasons (President election in 4 months)"

To agree with this law is obvious, but the way that Sarkozy is doing it ...  is unfair for Armenian History.

Moreover it is not a new law : this law already existed in France, simply it was the same law for all possible negations of any genocide. Today, French Parliament has simply specified that the law applies for all genocides, including the Armenian one.  Nothing really new.

"""""the genocide allows""""" :   (I PUT 4 TIMES THE """")

-  not to admit Turkey within UE : Deputies in the European parliament are proportional to number of inhabitants of a country. If suddenly Turkey would be admit in UE, Turkish deputies would be among leaders (number 2 !)  ....
Turquie : 73 Millions (Muslims)
Allemagne : 81 Millions (Christians)
France : 65 Millions (Christians)
Italie : 61 Millions (Christians)
UK : 58 Millions (Christians)
...
...
...
- Sarkozy moreover expect that 1/2 Million of Frenchs from Armenian origin will vote for him in 4 months (next election of French President)
You do not believe that, since 90 years, Nations could not have solved this tragedy ?  Noooo  it is better for them to re-use it for political reasons (imagine that Nuremberg process against nazis would begin in 2035 !!!)

- Before the last point : due to huge problem of integration in Germany, Angela Merkel do not want that Turkey joins the UE (moreover Germany and France are leaders now in the Parliament taking into account the number of inhabitants/country). BUT Angela can't directly argue against Turkey within UE otherwise big strikes and revolutions and battles between Germans and Turkish in Germany.  Thus she asked Sarkozy  "please help me, using this old story of genocide of the Armenians"

Last point .... many French political men, philosophers, thinkers  all  from Armenian origin,  spoke today on the French TV  and explain us all what I wrote you here before.

Best regards
C

PS : I am furious to see what UE (in Fact  Germans thus Frenchs)  is doing   ...   To declare that we want to remove/delete/erase  the Turkish from UE  would be and IS and MUST BE the reality and the truth (except if the Turkish accept their "Nurembersky Process")

----------


## Գեա

է~խ , ես այս հարցում լիրիկ եմ,լիրիկ էլ կմնամ, ուրախությունից չգիտեմ գլուխս որ պատին տամ... ով ինչ ուզում է գրի, միևնույնն է , այսօր կարևոր օր է:Այն, որ քաղաքականությունը անբարոյական է , բոլորս գիտենք , բայց մի կարևոր նրբություն կա, պետք է ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում  հայտնվել:Հիմա այս պահին ֆրանսիացիներին պետք էր թուրքերին ստորացնել , արեցին ու դա եղավ ի օգուտ մեզ, եթե այս շանսը կորեր, աստված գիտի մեկ էլ երբ կդառնար հնարավոր:Մնում է հուսալ , որ սա շղթայական ռեակցիայի սկիզբ կլինի...
Շնորհակալ եմ Ֆրանսիա... :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

*"ալլահի ապուշ"*... ես մեռա  :LOL:  :LOL: 




> *Hurriyet. Էրդողանը` ալլահի ապուշ*
> 
> Թուրքական «Հյուրրիյեթ» (Hurriyet) օրաթերթը հրապարակել է իր սուր քննադատական գրչով հայտնի լրագրող Յըլմազ Օզդիլի հեղինակած հոդվածը, որտեղ դիտարկվում են Ֆրանսիայի հանդեպ Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Թայիփ Էրդողանի պահվածքն ու խոսքերը` կապված Հայոց ցեղասպանության բանաձևն օրակարգ բերելու հետ:
> 
> Էրդողանը, քննադատելով ֆրասիական իշխանությունների հայանպաստ նախաձեռնությունը, ասել էր, որ Սարկոզիի վարչակազմը նախ` թող լույս սփռի Ալժիրում ու Ռուանդայում կազմակերպված ջարդերի վրա:
> 
> *Ի պատասխան Էրդողանի այս բողոքին` թուրք լրագրողը նկատել է, տալիս, որ Ֆրանսիան ու Ալժիրը հիմա բնականոն ու բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ են: Ավելին` Ֆրանսիայի ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականի 17 ալժիրցի ֆուտբոլիստի շնորհված է Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացիություն:
> 
> «Եվ տվողն է գոհացած, և վերցնողը: Քո ի՞նչ բանն է Ալժիրը, այ Ալլահի ապուշ,- գրում է թուրք լրագրողը` շարունակելով.-Դու ավելի լավ է պատասխանիր, թե ինչո՞ւ է այժմ Այնթափը կոչվում Գազիայնթափ (Գազի-հավատի համար կռվող մարտիկ), Մարաշը` Քահրամանմարաշ (քահրաման-հերոս), Ուրֆան` Շանլըուրֆա (շանլը- հարգարժան):*
> ...


http://www.panorama.am/am/society/2011/12/22/erdoghan/

Ես գնամ թուրքերեն "բնագիրը" գտնեմ  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (23.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էլի հրեանե՞րն են մեղավոր:
> ԻՀԿ, հիմնավորումը շատ թույլ ա, քանի որ ընդունված նախագիծը վերաբերվում է «Ֆրանսիայում օրենսդրությամբ ճանաչված» ցեղասպանություններին (իսկ դրանք ոնց որ թե երկուսն են՝ Հոլոքոսթ /1990թ.-ի օրենքով/ ու Մեծ Եղեռնը /2001թ. օրենքով/): Ինչ որ չընդունվելուց հրեաների օգուտը չեմ տեսնում: Կարող ա՞ բավարար չափով խորամանկ չեմ:


Ինչքան խուսափում եմ հրեաների թեմային գալուց, մեկ-մեկ չի ստացվում  :Jpit: :
Ինձ էդ բարոյա-հոգեբանական պահերը էդքան հայտնի չեն, բայց քաղաքականությունը բավականին խոսուն է: Իսկ դու ստուգե՞լ ես, թե ովքեր էին դեմ քվեարկել Ֆրանսիայի ԱԺ-ում, միգուցե հենց հրեաներն էին: Ես չեմ ստուգել` անկեղծ ասած: Բայց Ֆրանսիան մի կողմ թողնենք. հրեաները այդտեղ հաստատ այդ թափը չունեն, ինչքան ԱՄՆ-ում: Հլը կոնգրեսականների ցուցակը նայի, ներկայացուցիչների պալատինը նայի  :Jpit: : Որ ես չփիլիսոփայեմ, հենց հրեա գիտնականի տողեր մեջբերեմ`



> Turkey’s recent initiative to mend fences with Armenia meant that Israel’s role as a lobbyist in Washington for the Turkish cause (consistently downplaying the Armenian genocide) became redundant.


Ամբողջ հոդվածը կարող ես այստեղ կարդալ` http://israelcfr.com/documents/4-2-Ofra-Bengio.pdf

Այս տողերը բոլորիս փոխարեն իրենցը կասեն  :Wink: :
Կարևոր չեն պատճառները, որ էդքան հակառակորդի հետ մի հատ Թուրքիա անունով էլ հակառակորդ ունենալը տարածաշրջանում ձեռնտու չի, էս ա, էն ա... փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում հիմնական խոչընդոտողները հենց հրեաներն են: Քննությունս թողած էս հոդվածն էի փնտրում, որ հենց իրենց գրած տողերով խոսեմ, որ էլ չասեք` էլի՞ հրաներն են մեղավոր  :Jpit: : Վաբշե մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ թողել ենք մեր ճամփին կանգնողներ հայտնվեն:

հ.գ. Մեզ խորամանկ Արշակ պետք չի  :Tongue: :

----------

Moonwalker (23.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա էլ գրեմ ու գնում եմ. խոստանում եմ  :Jpit: 

Կյանքս էսօր տասնյամյակներով երկարեց  :LOL:  "Ալլահի ապուշը" դեռ չմարսած` նոր թեմա է հայտնվել  :LOL: :
Ֆեյսբուքում մի թուրք "Հայերեն հարցեր" էջում ցանկացել է գրել` կեցցե Թուրքիա, բայց քանի որ հայերեն է թարգմանել գուգլով, նոր է գրառումը տարածել, ստացվել է` կեցցե հնդկահավ  :LOL:  :LOL: 

2 հղումներն էլ նայեք  :Jpit: `
http://translate.google.com/#tr|hy|y...A0t%C3%BCrkiye

http://badu.am/2011/12/22/%D5%AF%D5%...0%D5%A1%D5%BE/

----------

Lev (23.12.2011), Lion (23.12.2011), Moonwalker (23.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Սա էլ գրեմ ու գնում եմ. խոստանում եմ 
> 
> Կյանքս էսօր տասնյամյակներով երկարեց  "Ալլահի ապուշը" դեռ չմարսած` նոր թեմա է հայտնվել :
> Ֆեյսբուքում մի թուրք "Հայերեն հարցեր" էջում ցանկացել է գրել` կեցցե Թուրքիա, բայց քանի որ հայերեն է թարգմանել գուգլով, նոր է գրառումը տարածել, ստացվել է` կեցցե հնդկահավ 
> 
> 2 հղումներն էլ նայեք `
> http://translate.google.com/#tr|hy|yaşasın türkiye
> 
> http://badu.am/2011/12/22/կեցցե-հնդկահավ/


Սրա վրա մի քանի ժամ հրճվել եմ...  :Lol2: 
Ախր էնպես էլ լուրջ դեմքով գրվածի տպավորություն էր թողնում անտերը  :LOL:

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

*Ազգային արխիվը կստեղծի Ցեղասպանության նյութերի վեբ–շտեմարան*
16:30 • 11.01.12

Հայաստանի ազգային արխիվը նախատեսում է ստեղծել Հայոց Ցեղասպանության զոհերի մասին փաստաթղթերի և նյութերի էլեկտրոնային շտեմարան։ Այս մասին այսօր Ազգային արխիվ կատարած այցի ժամանակ ՀՀ փոխվարչապետ, Տարածքային կառավարման նախարար Արմեն Գևորգյանին տեղեկացրել է արխիվի տնօրինությունը։

Նախարարին նաև տեղեկացրել են, որ Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցին ընդառաջ` 2012թ. կհրատարակվի «Վշտապատում» եռահատոր փաստաթղթերի ժողովածուն, որը 2013 - 2015թթ. կտպագրվի անգլերեն, ռուսերեն և թուրքերեն:
Կկազմակերպվեն նաև հայ գրատպության 500-ամյակին, ՀՀ բանակի կազմավորման 20-ամյակին նվիրված ցուցահանդեսներ: Մասնավորապես` «Հայ զինվորականը» խորագրով շարժական ցուցահանդեսը կներկայացվի ՀՀ բանակի զորամասերում:

Շարունակվելու են փաստաթղթերի թվայնացման, արխիվապահոցների վերազինման, համացանցով քաղաքացիներին մատուցվող ծառայությունների ընդլայնման աշխատանքները:

Արմեն Գևորգյանը հույս է հայտնել, որ ընթացիկ տարում ևս Ազգային արխիվը պատշաճ կերպով կիրականացնի ծրագրված աշխատանքները։ Նա նաև կարևորել է աշխատանքների ժամանակի և կառույցին առաջադրվող պահանջներին համապատասխան կազմակերպումը:

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2012), Moonwalker (12.01.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ինչքան խուսափում եմ հրեաների թեմային գալուց, մեկ-մեկ չի ստացվում :
> Ինձ էդ բարոյա-հոգեբանական պահերը էդքան հայտնի չեն, բայց քաղաքականությունը բավականին խոսուն է: Իսկ դու ստուգե՞լ ես, թե ովքեր էին դեմ քվեարկել Ֆրանսիայի ԱԺ-ում, միգուցե հենց հրեաներն էին: Ես չեմ ստուգել` անկեղծ ասած: Բայց Ֆրանսիան մի կողմ թողնենք. հրեաները այդտեղ հաստատ այդ թափը չունեն, ինչքան ԱՄՆ-ում: Հլը կոնգրեսականների ցուցակը նայի, ներկայացուցիչների պալատինը նայի : Որ ես չփիլիսոփայեմ, հենց հրեա գիտնականի տողեր մեջբերեմ`
> 
> Ամբողջ հոդվածը կարող ես այստեղ կարդալ` http://israelcfr.com/documents/4-2-Ofra-Bengio.pdf
> 
> Այս տողերը բոլորիս փոխարեն իրենցը կասեն :
> Կարևոր չեն պատճառները, որ էդքան հակառակորդի հետ մի հատ Թուրքիա անունով էլ հակառակորդ ունենալը տարածաշրջանում ձեռնտու չի, էս ա, էն ա... փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում հիմնական խոչընդոտողները հենց հրեաներն են: Քննությունս թողած էս հոդվածն էի փնտրում, որ հենց իրենց գրած տողերով խոսեմ, որ էլ չասեք` էլի՞ հրաներն են մեղավոր : Վաբշե մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ թողել ենք մեր ճամփին կանգնողներ հայտնվեն:
> 
> հ.գ. Մեզ խորամանկ Արշակ պետք չի :


Հայրենակից հրեաների մասին խոսելուց կարիք չկա խուսափելու , քանի դեռ վիրավորական խոսքեր չեն ասածներդ , բայց մի բան պետք է հիշել , որ ցեղասպանություն ունենալը հրեաների մենաշներհն է և այդ պատրվակով նրանք շարժում են այլ պետությունների գութը հանդեպ հրեա ժաղավրդի և ստիպում են նրանց աչք փակել իրենց որոշ զանցանքների նկատմամբ և միևնույն ժամանակ փող են կորզում Գերմանիաից և ԱՄՆ-ից   և ստիպում , որ այդ պետությունները իրենց սատար կանգնեն : 
Մի խոսքով  « հոլիքոստ »-ը այսինքն հրեաների ցեղասպանությունը իրենց հացի քարտն է հետևաբար նրանք այն չեն համաձայնի կիսել Հայերի հետ , երբեք :
ՈՒրեմն կարծել , որ հրեան երբևե կթույլատրի , որ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը միջազգաին ճանաչում ստանա , միամտություն է :
Ինչ վերաբերում է ևրոպական երկրների ակտիվությանը այդ հարցի շուրջ , ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ սեփական երկիրը մուսուլմանների ճանկից փրկելու անհույս փորձ :
Ինչպես գիտեք Սարկոզին կես հրեա է և ավելի քան զարմանալի է նրա սրտանց մոտեցումը Հայոց ցեղասպանության հարցին : 
Բանն այն է , որ եվրոպական երկրների վարած համասեռամոլամետ քաղաքականությունը ևրոպական պետություններին բերեց այն կետին , որ երկիրը սահուն կերպով անցնում է մուսուլմաններին « և դա արդեն անխուսափելի է » և դրա համար ևվրոպական երկրների մի շարք ղեկավարներ որոշել են հետևել ԱՄՆ-ի օրինակին և ատելություն սերմանել Քրիստոնեա ևրոպացիների մեջ , բոլոր մուսուլմանների նկատմամաբ , որպեսզի կանխեն կամ դանդաղեցնեն ևրոպաի վերջնականապես մուսուլմանացման գործնթացը :
ԵՎ մտածել , որ ևրոպացին մտահոգված է Հայերի ճակատագրով , մանկամտություն է :

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Հինգ տարի անց*
ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿ՝ Հրապարակ
20/01/2012 | ԼՐԱՀՈՍ

Հրանտ Դինքի մահվան 5-րդ տարելիցին նվիրված բողոքի ցույցի տեսարանը տպավորիչ էր: Հինգ տարի առաջ այս օրերին Թուրքիան փոթորկվել էր հայազգի մտավորականի սպանության փաստից, եւ դա ինչ-որ տեղ հասկանալի էր՝ երիտասարդ, ազնվական մարդու, մեծ մտավորականի մահը ցնցել էր երկիրը: Բայց հինգ տարի անց «ոխերիմ» թշնամու զավակներից մեկի մահվան տարելիցին նվիրված ակցիան ինձ համար, անկեղծ ասած, անսպասելի էր: Ստամբուլում հավաքված մարդկանց երթին հետեւելիս ես ակամայից ինձ բռնացրի մի արտառոց մտքի վրա՝ արդյո՞ք մենք՝ հայերս, կելնեինք փողոց օտարազգի մեկի սպանության առիթով: Առավել եւս, եթե այդ մեկը մեր հայրերի ու պապերի կողմից հռչակված լիներ թշնամի, եւ մեր ազգի պատմության յուրաքանչյուրը էջը թաթախված լիներ նրա հանդեպ ատելությամբ ու վրեժով: Մեզնից ո՞վ կհաղթահարեր արյան կանչն ու գենետիկ թշնամանքը եւ իր կրծքին կփակցներ՝ «ես թուրք եմ», ու կելներ փողոց՝ հանուն առաջադիմության, մարդասիրության ու հանդուրժողականության: Լայնախոհությունը, ցավոք, հայկական դրսեւորում չէ: Անգամ այս տողերը գրելիս մտածում եմ, որ ասածս միանշանակ չի ընդունվելու, եւ ինձ հանդիմանողների պակաս չի լինելու: Իսկ երբ «Ֆեյսբուքում» հանդիպեցի «թուրքը մնում է թուրք» արտահայտությանը եւ կարդացի. «Այսօր թուրքերն աշխարհին կփորձեն ցույց տալ իրենց «քաղաքակիրթ» լինելը, հետո կգնան տուն ու Ալլահին կխնդրեն, որ Օգյուն Սամասթի նման ազգային հերոսներ թուրք ազգը շատ ունենա», հասկացա, որ մենք անգամ դիմացինի քայլը պատշաճ գնահատել չենք կարող: Կասկածն ու սուբյեկտիվությունը, անհանդուրժողականությունն ու պահպանողականությունը թույլ չեն տալիս մեզ աշխարհին նայել լայն բացված աչքերով: Մենք տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ տեսել են մեր հայրերն ու պապերը: Իսկ աշխարհը շատ է փոխվել:

----------


## Hayazn

թուրքիան 45 միլիոն է իսկ փողոց դուրս եկած ցուցարար թուրքերը 45 գլուխ հազիվ լինեին :
Հարկավոր է մեծ պատկերը տեսնել :
թուրքերը ճամբորդական գրասենյակում գովազդում են աստվածամոր տաճարը , որպես թուրքերին պատկանող տեսարժան վայր , այ երբ որ նրանք այդ նկարի տակ կգրեն « սա Հայերից գողացված պատմական հուշարձան է » այն ժամանակ կարելի է մտածել որ ինչ որ բան փոխվել է իսկ մինչ այդ « ֆեյս բուքի գրառումը ուժի մեջ է » :

----------

Lion (22.01.2012)

----------


## Մովսես

> թուրքիան 45 միլիոն է իսկ փողոց դուրս եկած ցուցարար թուրքերը 45 գլուխ հազիվ լինեին :
> Հարկավոր է մեծ պատկերը տեսնել :
> թուրքերը ճամբորդական գրասենյակում գովազդում են աստվածամոր տաճարը , որպես թուրքերին պատկանող տեսարժան վայր , այ երբ որ նրանք այդ նկարի տակ կգրեն « սա Հայերից գողացված պատմական հուշարձան է » այն ժամանակ կարելի է մտածել որ ինչ որ բան փոխվել է իսկ մինչ այդ « ֆեյս բուքի գրառումը ուժի մեջ է » :


Թուրքերը վայրենի ֆաշիստներ են որ համոզված են որ իրենք ունեն մաքուր պատմություն և ունիկալ մշակույթ , այս պատճառով իրենք կոմպլեքսավորված են ու կպայքարեն մինչեվ վերջ որ այդ կեղծ ազգի հոգին պահպանվի:

----------


## Tig

Մեղսի Ֆրանսիային մեզ կրկին անգամ և "ավելորդ" անգամ պատմության դասերը հիշեցնելու համար: Դե եկեք հիմա էլ նույն կազմով հավաքվեք Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ և նույն ոգևորվածությամբ հայտնեք մեր շնորհակալությունը մեր հիշողության վերականգնման համար, պատմության դասերը սերտելու ուղին ցույց տալու համար:

----------

Ripsim (29.02.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

Ֆրանսիայի սահմանադրական խորհուրդը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչեց  ցեղասպանությունների ճանաչաման մասին օրենքը:
 Ուզում եմ դրական հետևանքները տեսնենք:
 1. Էն որ ցեղասպանությունը հերքելը չքրեականացվեց, դա ամենևին  չի նշանակում, որ ֆրանսիան չի ընդունեւմ որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել:
 2. Թուրքիան մեկ անգամ ևս հայտնվեց ցայտնոտի մեջ, ու ցույց տվեց իր դեմքը,  այդ թվում նաև ցանկացավ օգտագործել Ալժիրին ֆրանսիայի դեմ ու ձախողվեց:  Ալժիրը հիշեցրեց, որ եթե եղել է ցեղասպանություն, ապա այդ գործին Թուրքիան  անմասն չի եղել:
 3. Եվս մեկ անգամ ամբողջ աշխարհի ուշադրությունը  սևեռվեց Ցեղասպանության խնդրին, ևս մի քանի (հնարավոր է նաև տասնյակ)  միլիոն մարդ ինֆորմացվեց:
 4. Թուրքիան անմտություն ունեցավ համեմատելու  վերոնշյալ օրենքը իր քր. օրենսգրքի տխրահռչակ 301 հոդվածի հետ:  Համեմատելին չանցավ, հիմնավորել իրենց օրենքի ժողովրդավարությունն արդեն  ավելի դժվար է լինելու նրանց համար:

 Էնպես որ շատ մի տխրեք...

  Հ.Գ. Հա, ի դեպ մեր լրատվական դաշտն էլ չգիտես ինչի ներկայացնում ա օրինագիծը որպես «Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտումը քրեականացնող»: Ինչն այդպես չէ: Օրենքը կոչվում է «Ճանաչված ցեղասպանությունների ժխտումը քրեականացնող», ներառելով նաև հրեակական Հոլոքոստը:

----------

Tig (29.02.2012)

----------


## Tig

Հով, ես էլ եմ այս գործընթացը դրական գնահատում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հիշեցնել Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ ոգևորվածներին, որ պետք չի անիմաստ ոգևորվել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հով, ես էլ եմ այս գործընթացը դրական գնահատում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ հիշեցնել Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ ոգևորվածներին, որ պետք չի անիմաստ ոգևորվել...


Յա մենք, յա թուրքերը .. մի գրամ Դավիթօղլուն ու Էրդողանը չեն տարբերվում ու Նալբանդյանից ու Սերժից ... 

Մեկ մենք ենք շնորհակալություն հայտնում, ու գտնում, որ ընդունումը նախադեպ ա դառնալու ալամ աշխարհի համար, մեկ իրանք են շնորհակալություն հայտնում ու գտնում, որ մերժումը նախադեպ ա ալամ աշխարհի համար ... 




> Թուրքական մամուլը Ֆրանսիայի ՍԽ որոշման մասին
> 
> *Թուրքական Հյուրրիյեթը մեջ է բերում Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ահմեթ Դավութօղլուի խոսքը, ով ողջունել է Ֆրանսիայի Սահմանադրական խորհրդի որոշումը 1915թ հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտումը քրեականացնող օրինագիծը մերժելու մասին: Դավութօղլուն նշել է, որ որոշումը նախադեպ էր նմանատիպ այլ հնարավոր փորձերը կանխելու համար: Թուրքիայի ԱԳՆ ղեկավարը շնորհակալություն է հայտնել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հարցը տեղափոխել են Սահմանադրական խորհուրդ:*
> 
> Զամանը հղում է անում Սահմանադրական խորհրդի որոշմանը, որտեղ նշված է, որ օրինագիծը սահմանափակում է խոսքի եւ կարծիքի արտահայտման ազատությունը:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Սահմանադրական խորհրդի 11 անդամների թվում են նախկին նախագահներ Ժակ Շիրակը, Վալերի Ժիսկար դ’Էստենը, Սենատի եւ Ազգային Ասամբլեայի նախագահները:


ծաղրածուների հավաքածու Սարկոզիի դիրիժորությամբ .. 





> Սարկոզին դիմել է կառավարությանը
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով բոլոր նրանց հուսախաբությունը և վիշտը, ովքեր երախտագիտությամբ և հույսով ողջունում էին ցեղասպանության ժխտումը քրեականացնող օրինագիծը, Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ Նիկոլա Սարկոզին դիմել է կառավարությանը՝ խնդրելով պատրաստել օրենքի նախագծի նոր տեքստ այն բանից հետո, երբ Ֆրանսիայի սահմանադրական խորհուրդը օրենքը հակասահմանադրական ճանաչեց:

----------

Monk (29.02.2012), Tig (29.02.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայերիս համար գաղտնիք չէ Գերմանիայի դերը` Հայոց ցեղասպանության մեջ, բայց սա իրեղեն ապացույց է, իսկ հոդվածի վերջին հատվածը բավականին հետաքրքիր է (հլը դրանց, որ մերոնց գանգերի մոտ կանգնած են նկարվել  :Sad: ):




> *Անհայտ լուսանկարը գերմանացիներին կապում է Հայոց ցեղասպանության հետ. Independent*
> 2012/10/21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Նախկինում երբևէ չհրապարակված լուսանկարը, ըստ երևույթին, արվել է 1915 թ. ամռանը: Մարդկային գանգերը ցրված են գետնով մեկ: Դա այն ամենն էր, ինչ մնացել էր Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ Օսմանյան թուրքերի կողմից կոտորված մի բուռ հայերից: Գանգերի հետևում երեք թուրք բարձրահասակ սպաներ են, ևս երկուսը՝ Գերմանիայի կայսերական բանակի համազգեստով ծառայողներ: Լուսանկարի աջ կողմում, մյուսներից փոքր-ինչ առանձացած երևում է քրդական հանդերձանքով զինվորական: Սա ոճրագործության լուսանկար է՝ ճիշտ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նացիստներն արել էին քառորդ դար անց՝ պատկերելով իրենց զինվորներին Հոլոքոստի զոհերի ֆոնին: Այս մասին գրում է Independent-ը:
> 
> Գերմանացիները մասնակցե՞լ են 1915 թ. քրիստոնյա հայերի զանգվածային սպանդին: Սա նմանօրինակ առաջին լուսանկարը չէ: Մինչ օրս գերմանացիները 20-րդ դարի առաջին հոլոքոստի ընթացքում մարդկության հանդեպ հանցագործությունների պատասխանատվությունից ազատվել են:
> ...


*Հոդվածի բնօրինակը. Independent*

----------

Arpine (23.10.2012), Malxas (21.10.2012), Moonwalker (21.10.2012), Tig (22.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Հոդվածի բնօրինակը. Independent*


Ի արձագանք սրան շարունակվում են խմորումները նաև թուրքական հասարակության ներսում:
Radikal. *«Դեռ անհրաժեշտ ուսումնասիրել, թե գերմանացիներն ինչ չափով են մեղսակից եղել ցեղասպանությանը: Բայց այն, որ նրանք տեղյակ են եղել կատարվածի մասին, հաստատ է:»*

----------

Ambrosine (29.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի արձագանք սրան շարունակվում են խմորումները նաև թուրքական հասարակության ներսում:
> Radikal. *«Դեռ անհրաժեշտ ուսումնասիրել, թե գերմանացիներն ինչ չափով են մեղսակից եղել ցեղասպանությանը: Բայց այն, որ նրանք տեղյակ են եղել կատարվածի մասին, հաստատ է:»*


Ապրես` հոդվածի համար  :Wink: :
Իմ թարգմանելով ստացվում է այսպես` գերմանացիները ի վիճակի էին կանխելու Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը  :Xeloq: : Դե հետո էլ բացատրում է, թե ինչու:
Որ մենք իրենց պատմությունը իրենց չպատմենք, իրենց վերջը ի՞նչ է լինելու :Ճ:

Լուսանկարի հրապարակումից հետո մտածեցի, որ մենք Գերմանիայի վրա ճնշում ենք գործադրում` ճանաչելու Ցեղասպանությունը, քանի նոր ավելի վատ փաստեր չենք ջրի երես հանել: Իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ, որ եթե առաջ թուրքերը չէին ընդունում Ցեղասպանության փաստը, հիմա խոսելու լավ թեմա ենք տվել. սկսել են քննարկել, թե ով կարող էր կանխել, ով ինչքանով է մեղսակից :Ճ
Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր էր այն հատվածը, երբ որոշ գերմանացի զինվորներ վերադարձել են Ստամբուլ և ՊՆ-ի առաջ շպրտել թուրքերի կողմից իրենց շնորհված Պատվո շքանշանները:

----------

Arpine (30.10.2012), Malxas (30.10.2012), Moonwalker (29.10.2012), Tig (30.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (29.10.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Malxas (02.11.2012)

----------


## Tig

*Պետք է դատի տալ Թուրքիային, ոչ թե լացել. Հայկական հարց. «Մոդուս Վիվենդի». Արա Պապյանի հեղինակային հաղորդաշարը*

----------

VisTolog (22.04.2013), Աթեիստ (21.04.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------


## Tig

*Հայաստան-Թուրքիա. Ռեյ Կլեյնի բանաձևը. «Մոդուս վիվենդի». Արա Պապյանի հեղինակային հաղորդաշարը*

----------


## Tig

Երևի ԱրմենիաԹՎ-ի տարբերակը լսել եք: Դե հիմա սա լսեք: Արմենիան փչացնելու համար խելքը իրանը չի:

----------

Արէա (26.04.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

Zodiac (28.04.2013)

----------


## Tig

*Հայ ժողովրդի նյութական կորուստները Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժամանակ*

հատված հոդվածից՝

_Այսպիսով, Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության, որպես Օսմանյան կայսրության իրավահաջորդի, փոխհատուցման պարտավորությունը ներկայիս Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նկատմամբ, որպես Հայաստանի առաջին հանրապետության իրավահաջորդի, կազմում է առնվազն 41 միլիարդ 514 միլիոն 230 հազար 940 ամերիկյան դոլար:_

հ.գ. առաջարկում եմ մոդեռատորներին փոխել թեմայի վերնագիրը՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանության հատուցումը վերնագրով:

----------


## Artgeo

Եթե հանկարծ Թուրքիան հրաշքով որոշի գեթ մեկ լումա վճարել Հայաստանին, ապա ես դեմ եմ, որ դա արվի ներկա իշխանությունների օրոք։ Սա ասում եմ, որպես Ցեղասպանությունից տուժած։

----------

Diana99 (28.06.2013), Tig (28.06.2013), Արէա (28.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Եթե հանկարծ Թուրքիան հրաշքով որոշի գեթ մեկ լումա վճարել Հայաստանին, ապա ես դեմ եմ, որ դա արվի ներկա իշխանությունների օրոք։ Սա ասում եմ, որպես Ցեղասպանությունից տուժած։


Ես էլ եմ դեմ ներկա իշխանությունների կամ որևէ այլ նմանատիպ արժեհամակարգ ունեցող իշխանությունների պահով, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հարցը օրակարգում չպիտի պահել:

----------


## Tig



----------

Lílium (05.08.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցի խորհրդանշանը կլինի անմոռուկ ծաղիկը, իսկ կարգախոսը ` «Հիշում եմ և պահանջում»:

----------

Norton (08.06.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցի խորհրդանշանը կլինի անմոռուկ ծաղիկը, իսկ կարգախոսը ` «Հիշում եմ և պահանջում»:


Ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր է՝ մարդիկ ի՞նչ են մտածում էս «բրենդի» մասին։

----------


## insider

> Ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր է՝ մարդիկ ի՞նչ են մտածում էս «բրենդի» մասին։


Մտածել են, թող անեն, իրականում ինչ որ սարսափելի բան չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## keyboard

Որ տեր*դ*երները մեջը կան մանուշակագույնն ու դեզինը պիտի անպակաս լինի, բայց լավն ա, ամեն դեպքում ահագին ուղեղները ցավացրել են, մի նորմալ բան են արել ոնց որ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայոց ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցի խորհրդանշանը կլինի անմոռուկ ծաղիկը, իսկ կարգախոսը ` «Հիշում եմ և պահանջում»:


Վռոդի էնքան էլ վատ չի ստացվել, եսիմ…

Բայց դե մերոնք չեն կարա առանց աչք ու ականաջ ծակող դեբիլության ու տարօրինակության յոլլա գնան.

1. «Ծաղկի հին պսակաթերթիկները խորհրդանշում են այն հինգ *մայրցամաքները*, որտեղ հանգրվան գտան ցեղասպանությունից մազապուրծ հայորիդները»: Լուրջ անգրագիտություն ա ու շատ մոտ ա դեբիլության, քանի որ մարդիկ մայրացամաքներում հանգրվան չեն գտնում, *աշխարհամասերում* են հանգրվան գտնում: Հիմա կասեք ի՞նչ տարբերություն: Բայց մեծ տարբերություն կա, քանի որ մայրացամաքը (Եվրասիա, Աֆրիկա, Հս Ամերիկա, Հվ Ամերիկա ու Ավստրալիա) զուտ երկրաբանական հասկացություն ա: Մինչդեռ աշխարհամասը (Եվրոպա, Ասիա, Աֆրիկա, Ամերիկա, Ավստրալիա) պատմա-մշակութային հասկացություն ա: 

2. Չգիտես ինչի գերակշռող գույն մանուշակագույնը մեր ինքնագիտակցության մեջ խորը նստած եկեղեցու սպասավորների շորերի գույնն ա, ու հանկարծ - *ապագա*: Ով կարա ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ կապ ունի տերտերի շորի գույնը մեր ապագայի հետ:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Լեո (28.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Երևան-սրտիկների տրամաբանական շարունակությունը:

Յախք արա:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երևան-սրտիկների տրամաբանական շարունակությունը:
> 
> Յախք արա:


Ես էտ չեմ տեսել, դրա համար էլ չեմ կարա համեմատեմ .. թարմ աչքով եմ նայում  :LOL:

----------


## Նարե91

Ես բացարձակ չհավանեցի:
Պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչքան փող են հատկացրել սրա դիզայներին:  :Bad:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2014)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ մոտ չի երևում…

----------


## keyboard

> Ինձ մոտ չի երևում…


Երջանիկ մարդ ես տիկին Ռիփ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (23.10.2014)

----------


## ivy

Երևաց։
Էս ցեղասպանությունով մի բան արին թողին… Կյանքի իմաստ ա դարձել։

----------

Jarre (23.10.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Վիշապ (28.05.2014)

----------


## Chuk

*ՄԿՆԱԿԱՆՋ*, գ. (Բուս.) Խոտատերևների կարգին պատկանող բոյս՝ երկայն նշտարաձև տերևներով, որոնք ծածկված են խիտ մազով, բարձր՝ անկիւնաւոր ցօղունով, գեղեցիկ երկնագոյն կապոյտ մանց ծաղիկներով, որ բուսնում են միակողմանի ջրուանդի վրայ. բուսնում է ջրալից մարգագետինների վրայ, առուակների մօտ. նրանից փնջեր են կապում, խոտը և ծաղիկները գործ են ածում թէյի պէս՝ քրտինք բերելու համար. խարշած տերևների ջուրը գործ են ածում իբրև աչքացաւի դեղ: Մկնականջին ուրիշ լեզուներով ասում են՝ անմոռուկ, ինձ չմոռանաս: Մկնականջի զանազան տեսակներ կան, Բազմագունեան, Խոտակերպ, Միջակ, Անմոռուկ ևն:

Հայերէն Բացատրական Բառարան. Ստեփան Մալխասեանց


*ՄԿՆԱԿԱՆՋ*, գ. (բսբ) 1. Բզրուկ, ալսուս, տզրուկ, անմոռուկ, տզրկախոտ, սամուխ, անճուք: || Անմոռուկ [ճահճային]:
Հայոց լեզվի հոմանիշների բառարան. Աշոտ Սուքիասյան

----------

ivy (28.05.2014), Universe (09.11.2015), մարդագայլուկ (28.05.2014), Նաիրուհի (29.05.2014), Նարե91 (28.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (28.05.2014), Տրիբուն (28.05.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

«Ցեղասպանության 100-րդ տարելիցի խորհրդանշանը պետք է զուգորդվի մեր Ժողովրդի անցյալի, ներկայի և ապագայի հետ»… 

Սրանք հորթ են, իմ արև։ Էս ոչխարները ոնց էլ սաղ են մնացել…  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Մենք մասոն ենք  :Jpit: 
http://www.masonicnetwork.org/blog/2...me-not-emblem/

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

չհասկացա էդ ամեն ինչը ոնց էին իրար հետ զուգորդել ու խի էին զուգորդել վաբշե

----------


## Chuk

> չհասկացա էդ ամեն ինչը ոնց էին իրար հետ զուգորդել ու խի էին զուգորդել վաբշե


Դիզայներներն ունեն տենց խասյաթ, որ ուզում ես արածդ լուրջ տպավորություն թողնի, սկսում ես բլթցնել ու ամեն կետին մի հատ իմաստ հաղորդել  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (30.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք մասոն ենք 
> http://www.masonicnetwork.org/blog/2...me-not-emblem/


Երգ էլ կա վրով գրած, լավ էլ երգ ա  :Ok: 




... մեղա-մեղա ... արա նյուժելի՞ սրա վրա էլ ենք ղժալու

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ախր շատ անասնավարի են գործ անում  :Sad:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Դիզայներներն ունեն տենց խասյաթ, որ ուզում ես արածդ լուրջ տպավորություն թողնի, սկսում ես բլթցնել ու ամեն կետին մի հատ իմաստ հաղորդել


հա, բայց ասենք տեղեր կար, որ գոնե հասկանալի էր: ասենք սևը անցյալի հետ զուգորդելը մի թեթև լոգիկա պարունակում է: բայց էն ներկայի ու ապագայի մասերը շատ մութ մնացին  :Jpit:  էն դեղին եսիմինչի տեղն էլ լավ ա հհկ-ի ծտին չէին դրել որպես հավերժության խորհրդանիշ  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ախր շատ անասնավարի են գործ անում


Ապեր, ինչպես վերը նշել եմ, սույն գործը, այլ համանման գործերի նման, աչքի է ընկնում դեբիլությամբ, որը արդեն ազգային հատկանիշ ա դառնում: Բայց չգիտեմ ինչի օբշի վիճակը ինձ դուր ա եկել: Չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչն ա պատճառը: Կարող ա ճաշակս ա պակաս, կարող ա մինչև հիմա ոչ մի գովազդային հոլովակ, բացի կոկա-կոլայից, չեմ տեսել, կարող ա մտածում եմ, որ կարար ավելի վատ լիներ, կամ վաբշե ոռի լիներ, կարող ա սպասում էի, որ ինչ-որ սև, մութ, լացակումաց, աղիողորմ, հոգեճանգռիչ, սրտամզիչ բան պիտի լիներ, բայց առը հա, ծաղիկ, նորմալ գույներ, արև:

P.S. Կամ էլ սիրում եմ մանուշակագույնը .. գնամ մի հատ էտ գույնի կաստում առնեմ

----------


## ivy

Որտեղից է Շարմը թխել լոգոն։

Նեզաբուդկա բուտկայից։

----------


## Chuk

> Որտեղից է Շարմը թխել լոգոն։
> 
> Նեզաբուդկա բուտկայից։


Էս հոդվածին համաձայն չեմ: Ասենք վերցնենք վարդը, գիտե՞ս քանի լոգո կա վարդի նկարով: Թխե՞լ են իրարից: Չէ՛: Ուղղակի դրանց մի մասն իրար նմանություն ունեն, որտև վարդը կոնկրետ տեսք ունի: Անմոռուկ-մկնականջն իմ ամենասիրած ծաղիկներից ա, եթե ես ինչ-որ մի բանի համար լոգո սարքելու լինեի էդ ծաղկի տեսքով, էլի մոտավոր էս տեսքն էի ստանալու, ու դա հեչ չէր նշանակի, որ ես թխել եմ նեզաբուդկա բուտկայից, կնշանակեր,  որ նկարել եմ անմոռուկ-մկնականջ ծաղիկը:

----------

insider (28.05.2014), Աթեիստ (28.05.2014), Լեո (28.05.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Էս հոդվածին համաձայն չեմ: Ասենք վերցնենք վարդը, գիտե՞ս քանի լոգո կա վարդի նկարով: Թխե՞լ են իրարից: Չէ՛: Ուղղակի դրանց մի մասն իրար նմանություն ունեն, որտև վարդը կոնկրետ տեսք ունի: Անմոռուկ-մկնականջն իմ ամենասիրած ծաղիկներից ա, եթե ես ինչ-որ մի բանի համար լոգո սարքելու լինեի էդ ծաղկի տեսքով, էլի մոտավոր էս տեսքն էի ստանալու, ու դա հեչ չէր նշանակի, որ ես թխել եմ նեզաբուդկա բուտկայից, կնշանակեր,  որ նկարել եմ անմոռուկ-մկնականջ ծաղիկը:


Համաձայն  եմ, իմ մտքով էլ դա անցավ։ Բայց արի խոստովանենք, որ Նեզաբուդկա-ի լոգոյի հետ նմանությունը դետալ առ դետալ նույնն է   :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն  եմ, իմ մտքով էլ դա անցավ։ Բայց արի խոստովանենք, որ Նեզաբուդկա-ի լոգոյի հետ նմանությունը դետալ առ դետալ նույնն է


Համաձայն չեմ, բայց օդի մեջ չխոսելու համար փորձեմ հիմնավորել: Մենակ տխուր ա, որ փաստորեն հիմա էս լոգոյի պաշտպանությամբ եմ զբաղված  :LOL: 

- Նեզաբուդկայի մեծ թերթիկներից յուրաքանչյուրը առանձին գծագրություն ունի, յուրաքանչյուր թերթիկի կորությունները տարբեր են, դրանով ավելի մոտ իրականին: Հայկականինը սարքած է մեկ թերթիկ, որը հինգ անգամ կլոն է արվել:
- Նեզաբուդկայում դեղինի շուրջը կա սպիտակ շրջան, որից նոր դուրս են գալիս փոքր «թերթիկները», որոնք նույնպես սպիտակ են: Հայկականում անմիջապես դեղինի տակից են դրանք դուրս գալիս ու ուրիշ գույնի են (որը բնության մեջ չեմ հանդիպել, միշտ սպիտակ եմ տեսել)
- Նեզաբուդկայում մեկը-մեկին դեղինով նկարված է այն, ինչ կա ծաղկում, մինչդեռ հայկական տարբերակում ունենք բարդ պատկեր, որը պատկերում է ծիծեռնակաբերդի սյուները վերևից:
- Նեզաբուդկայում սև հատվածում մանր ու նուրբ ծաղկային պատկեր է, ինչպես իսկական ծաղկում, հայկականում պարզապես սև շրջան:
- Անկյան թեքությունները տարբեր են:
- Ինչ վերաբերում է գունային գամմային, ապա պարզ է, որ կա նմանություն, որովհետև կոնկրետ ծաղկի պատկերում են փորձել անել, բայց իրականում լրիվ տարբեր գույներ են: Հիմնական գույնը մեկի մոտ մանուշակագույն է, մյուսի մոտ կապույտ: Թեկուզ իրարից շատ հեռու երանգի գույներ չեն:

----------


## Sagittarius

Գերմանաբնակ թուրք ռեԺիսյորի ֆիլմը Հայոց Ցեղասպանության մասին

----------

Lusina (09.11.2015), Աթեիստ (23.10.2014)

----------


## anhush

> Геноцид армян и революцию большевиков заказали одни и те же люди — еврейская англосаксонская мафия, сказал в эфире видеоканала Pravda.Ru Араик Степанян, ответственный секретарь и член президиума ученого совета Академии геополитических проблем.
> 
> Именно поэтому ни США, ни Великобритания никогда не признают резню армян в 15-16 годах прошлого столетия геноцидом. Османская империя выполняла их заказ на зачистку территории под государство Израиль, а в ответ помогла наворованными у убитых армян деньгами на организацию большевистской революции, сказал эксперт. А это были немалые 12 миллиардов франков.
> 
> Интересы англосаксов по уничтожению армян совпали с интересами турок, поскольку армяне имели большое влияние в регионе, они занимали важные посты в Османской империи, вплоть до министров, в том числе финансов. Около 60 процентов торговли армяне держали в своих руках. Это не устраивало многих турецких националистов.


http://publikatsii.ru/main/3399-geno...-ne-budet.html

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, հիմա չհասկացա, Հայաստանն ընդունել ա՞ ցեղասպանությունը, թե՞ չէ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, հիմա չհասկացա, Հայաստանն ընդունել ա՞ ցեղասպանությունը, թե՞ չէ...


Համաձայն էս վերջին մեջբերման, Հայաստանը դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել, թե ով ա արել ցեղասպանությունը։ Ասում են, ոնց որ թուրքերը վաբշե կապ չունեն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն էս վերջին մեջբերման, Հայաստանը դեռ չի կողմնորոշվել, թե ով ա արել ցեղասպանությունը։ Ասում են, ոնց որ թուրքերը վաբշե կապ չունեն։


դե բա մի հատ հայ թուրքական գիտնականների հանձնաժողով չբացե՞նք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված հազիվ մի հատ շաաատ կարգին միջոցառում, որի հետ բնականաբար մեր անոռուկները ոչ մի կապ չունեն… 

AURORA PRIZE

----------

John (12.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (12.04.2016), Yevuk (25.04.2016), Աթեիստ (24.04.2016), Մանուլ (24.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.04.2016), Ներսես_AM (12.04.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված հազիվ մի հատ շաաատ կարգին միջոցառում, որի հետ բնականաբար մեր անոռուկները ոչ մի կապ չունեն… 
> 
> AURORA PRIZE


Հարյուր տոկոս։ Էդ անմոռուկը որ տեսնում եմ, Խրիմյան հայրիկն ա դեմս գալիս, թղթե շերեփով։

----------

Chuk (25.04.2016), Ripsim (25.04.2016), Աթեիստ (24.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն իրա նախագծերով շատ ընտիր ձևով ա մոտենում ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցին: Համ լացուկոծն առաջնահերթություն չի սարքել, համ էլ ցեղասպանությունը հայ ազգի սեփականությունը չի սարքել, այսինքն՝ հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը կարևորում ա նրանով, որ կանխվեն հետագա ցեղասպանությունները, ոչ թե որ «վերականգնվի պատմական արդարությունը»: Ինձ թվում ա՝ ահագին ճիշտ մոտեցում ա: Ու լավ կլիներ անմոռուկների վրա էդքան փող մսխելու փոխարեն պետականորեն էլ էսպիսի մոտեցում ցուցաբերվեր:

----------

Chuk (25.04.2016), Hda (26.04.2016), John (25.04.2016), Mr. Annoying (24.04.2016), Norton (26.04.2016), Ripsim (25.04.2016), Sambitbaba (24.04.2016), Yevuk (25.04.2016), Աթեիստ (24.04.2016), Այբ (24.04.2016), Մանուլ (24.04.2016), Մուշու (25.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.04.2016), Ներսես_AM (24.04.2016), Տրիբուն (24.04.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հիմի էս Ավրորայից մարդ խաբար եղա՞վ, թե մենք մեզանով մեկ էլ Քլունիի հետ միջոցառում կազմակերպեցինք, վերջում բանկետ, ու ռասվիդանյա ․․․ 

Ի միջի այլոց, հաղթողի շատ լավ ընտրություն էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմի էս Ավրորայից մարդ խաբար եղա՞վ, թե մենք մեզանով մեկ էլ Քլունիի հետ միջոցառում կազմակերպեցինք, վերջում բանկետ, ու ռասվիդանյա ․․․ 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, հաղթողի շատ լավ ընտրություն էր։


Հա, միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները գրում են: Թվիթերում էլ հաղթողի մասին մեկ գրում են՝ արժանի հաղթող էր, մեկ էլ՝ ցեղասպանողին մրցանակ են տվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմի էս Ավրորայից մարդ խաբար եղա՞վ, թե մենք մեզանով մեկ էլ Քլունիի հետ միջոցառում կազմակերպեցինք, վերջում բանկետ, ու ռասվիդանյա ․․․ 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, հաղթողի շատ լավ ընտրություն էր։


Իմ տպավորությամբ շատ մեծ արձագանք չեղավ, ավելի շատ մենք ուրախացանք: Բայց ահագին միջազգային լրատվամիջոցներ անդրադարձել:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.04.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները գրում են: Թվիթերում էլ հաղթողի մասին մեկ գրում են՝ արժանի հաղթող էր, մեկ էլ՝ ցեղասպանողին մրցանակ են տվել:


Ինչ-որ տենց առանձնապես ակտիվ միջազգային լրատվամիջոց աչքովս չի ընկել, մեր մեջ ասած։ Թվիթերն էլ, Պառաշենկայի համար ա, լրատվամիջոց չի։ 
Ասածս ինչ ա, շատ լավ բան էր մտածված, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ միջազգային հրապարակայնությունը լիարժեք ապահովված չէր։ Հույս ունեմ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի լավ կլինի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչ-որ տենց առանձնապես ակտիվ միջազգային լրատվամիջոց աչքովս չի ընկել, մեր մեջ ասած։ Թվիթերն էլ, Պառաշենկայի համար ա, լրատվամիջոց չի։ 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, շատ լավ բան էր մտածված, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ միջազգային հրապարակայնությունը լիարժեք ապահովված չէր։ Հույս ունեմ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի լավ կլինի։


Բրիտանական էն երկու կայքերը, որոնց հետևում եմ՝ telegraph, guardian, անդրադարձել են: Հենց առաջին տարին չես կարող շատ լուրջ կշիռ տալ, կշիռը ձեռք են բերում ժամանակի ընթացքում, անաչառությամբ, իրոք շատ արժանավոր մրցանակակիրներով: Ընդհանուր էսպիսի մրցանակաբաշխությունները նենց աղմուկ չեն ունենում խոսքի ոնց գրեմմին կամ օսկարը, ասենք՝ նոբելյան մրցանակին էլ նույնիսկ նույնքան մարդ չի հետևում, որքան օսկարին ու գրեմմիին: 

Մեր ժողովրդի էս անհատապաշտապական նկրտումները չի դուրս գալիս: Մի քիչ շատ են ասում՝ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն էս արեց, ինքն իրանով սենց-նենց, ապրի, բան չասի, բայց իմ աչքին պաթոսը մի քիչ շատ ա ու առավել ևս շուտ ա: Ասենք էդ մրցանկաբաշխությամբ ժամանակ կարևորը Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը չի, այլ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրանց արարքով արժանացել են էն էդ մրցանակին: Ինձ համար եմ ասում: Նայենք, տեսնենք, սովորենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բրիտանական էն երկու կայքերը, որոնց հետևում եմ՝ telegraph, guardian, անդրադարձել են: Հենց առաջին տարին չես կարող շատ լուրջ կշիռ տալ, կշիռը ձեռք են բերում ժամանակի ընթացքում, անաչառությամբ, իրոք շատ արժանավոր մրցանակակիրներով: Ընդհանուր էսպիսի մրցանակաբաշխությունները նենց աղմուկ չեն ունենում խոսքի ոնց գրեմմին կամ օսկարը, ասենք՝ նոբելյան մրցանակին էլ նույնիսկ նույնքան մարդ չի հետևում, որքան օսկարին ու գրեմմիին: 
> 
> Մեր ժողովրդի էս անհատապաշտապական նկրտումները չի դուրս գալիս: Մի քիչ շատ են ասում՝ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն էս արեց, ինքն իրանով սենց-նենց, ապրի, բան չասի, բայց իմ աչքին պաթոսը մի քիչ շատ ա ու առավել ևս շուտ ա: Ասենք էդ մրցանկաբաշխությամբ ժամանակ կարևորը Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը չի, այլ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրանց արարքով արժանացել են էն էդ մրցանակին: Ինձ համար եմ ասում: Նայենք, տեսնենք, սովորենք:


Շին, Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը կարևոր ա նրանով, որ էս գաղափարն իրանն ա ու ինքը շատ սիրուն ձևով ա իրագործել: Կարային, թող Սերժենք անեին: Բայց իրանց ուղեղն անոռուկից էն կողմ չի աշխատում: Իսկ որ նայում ես մրցանակաբաշխությունը, տեսնում ես՝ ինչ ահռելի աշխատանք ա կատարված, ոնց ա ամեն մի դետալի հետևում իրա գործից հասկացող մի պրոֆեսիոնալ կանգնած: Ու մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ նույնիսկ եթե էս գաղափարը ՀՀԿ-ի մոտ առաջանար, ոնց էր իրագործվելու: Ամբողջ միջոցառումը վարելու էին Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանն ու իրանց տղաներից մեկը: Ծերից ծեր լացուկոծ ու ցեղասպանության տեսարաններ էին լինելու: Ամբողջ ընթացքում վատ հայերենով կամ անգլերենով կմկմոցներ, վերջում էլ մրցանակները հանձնելու էին Սիրուշոյին ու Ինգա-Անուշներին, ցրվեին տներով: 

Մինչդեռ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը հոգ ա տարել, որ միջոցառումը շատ բարձր մակարդակով անցկացվի: Ես պատկերացնում եմ՝ թիմը շատ բարեխիղճ ձևով ա հավաքել, ոչ թե ԽԾԲ-ով: Միջոցառման հետևում կանգնած յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իրա գործի վարպետ ա էղել: Ու հենց դրա արդյունքում ա, որ բարձրաձայնվել ու կարևորվել են էն մարդիկ, որոնք պիտի կարևորվեն, որոնց մասին պիտի խոսվի, ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա, շատ: Հենց դրա արդյունքում առաջին անգամ հայերը կողքից դիտվում են ոչ թե թույլ, անպաշտպան, լացուկոծ դնող ժողովուրդ, այլ մի ժողովուրդ, որը մարդասիրությունը գնահատել գիտի, որը սեփական փորձից ելնելով հասկանում ա, թե ինչքան կարևոր են մարդասերները մեր առօրյայում: Ու տխուր ա, ահավոր տխուր, որ սա ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով ա արվում, այլ բիզնեսմեն ա կազմակերպում:

----------

Chuk (26.04.2016), Hda (26.04.2016), Norton (26.04.2016), Աթեիստ (25.04.2016), Ներսես_AM (25.04.2016), Տրիբուն (26.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Եթե Ավրորան Նոբելի չափ էլ դառնա, էդ արդեն հսկայական ձեռքբերում կլինի: Հեչ որ չէ, ես ինձ շատ հպարտ կզգամ, որ երբ ասեմ՝ Հայաստանից եմ, ասեն՝ Ավրորա մրցանակ, ոնց որ հիմա Նոբելին են հիշում Շվեդիայի մասին լսելիս:

----------

Chuk (26.04.2016), Norton (26.04.2016), Sambitbaba (25.04.2016), Տրիբուն (26.04.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը կարևոր ա նրանով, որ էս գաղափարն իրանն ա ու ինքը շատ սիրուն ձևով ա իրագործել: Կարային, թող Սերժենք անեին: Բայց իրանց ուղեղն անոռուկից էն կողմ չի աշխատում: Իսկ որ նայում ես մրցանակաբաշխությունը, տեսնում ես՝ ինչ ահռելի աշխատանք ա կատարված, ոնց ա ամեն մի դետալի հետևում իրա գործից հասկացող մի պրոֆեսիոնալ կանգնած: Ու մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ նույնիսկ եթե էս գաղափարը ՀՀԿ-ի մոտ առաջանար, ոնց էր իրագործվելու: Ամբողջ միջոցառումը վարելու էին Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանն ու իրանց տղաներից մեկը: Ծերից ծեր լացուկոծ ու ցեղասպանության տեսարաններ էին լինելու: Ամբողջ ընթացքում վատ հայերենով կամ անգլերենով կմկմոցներ, վերջում էլ մրցանակները հանձնելու էին Սիրուշոյին ու Ինգա-Անուշներին, ցրվեին տներով: 
> 
> Մինչդեռ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը հոգ ա տարել, որ միջոցառումը շատ բարձր մակարդակով անցկացվի: Ես պատկերացնում եմ՝ թիմը շատ բարեխիղճ ձևով ա հավաքել, ոչ թե ԽԾԲ-ով: Միջոցառման հետևում կանգնած յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իրա գործի վարպետ ա էղել: Ու հենց դրա արդյունքում ա, որ բարձրաձայնվել ու կարևորվել են էն մարդիկ, որոնք պիտի կարևորվեն, որոնց մասին պիտի խոսվի, ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա, շատ: Հենց դրա արդյունքում առաջին անգամ հայերը կողքից դիտվում են ոչ թե թույլ, անպաշտպան, լացուկոծ դնող ժողովուրդ, այլ մի ժողովուրդ, որը մարդասիրությունը գնահատել գիտի, որը սեփական փորձից ելնելով հասկանում ա, թե ինչքան կարևոր են մարդասերները մեր առօրյայում: Ու տխուր ա, ահավոր տխուր, որ սա ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով ա արվում, այլ բիզնեսմեն ա կազմակերպում:


օքեյ

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ շատ են ասում՝ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանն էս արեց


Շին, մենք էնքան վաղուց չենք տեսել, զգացել իրապես լավ բան անող անհատներին, որ մեկին տեսենելուց, միանգամից իրա մասին շատ ենք խոսում: Դու ճիշտ ես ասում, ստեղ միջոցառումն ու երևույթն են առաջնային, բայց էդ միջոցառումն էլ իրա հերթին ուղղված ա անհատներին վեր հանելուն: Սարսափելի չի, որ հիմա մի քիչ էլ հիանանք-միանանք Ռուբենով, մեկ ա, վերջնարդյունքում երևույթն ա ապրելու, ոչ թե իրա անունը:

----------

John (26.04.2016), Տրիբուն (26.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես երեկ ձայնագրությունը նայեցի ու իրոք շատ լավն էր: Հաղթողի պահով մի քիչ վերապահումներ ունեմ, իմ կարծիքով պակիստանցի կինն ու ամերիկացի բժիշկն ավելի արժանի էին, բայց երևի էն էլ են հաշվի առել, որ Բարանկիցեն էս գումարով կկարողանա հետ գնալ Բուրունդի ու որբանոցը վերաբացի: Ամեն դեպքում լավ էր, որ բոլոր նոմինանտներին 25.000 դոլար տվեցին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես երեկ ձայնագրությունը նայեցի ու իրոք շատ լավն էր: Հաղթողի պահով մի քիչ վերապահումներ ունեմ, իմ կարծիքով պակիստանցի կինն ու ամերիկացի բժիշկն ավելի արժանի էին, բայց երևի էն էլ են հաշվի առել, որ Բարանկիցեն էս գումարով կկարողանա հետ գնալ Բուրունդի ու որբանոցը վերաբացի: Ամեն դեպքում լավ էր, որ բոլոր նոմինանտներին 25.000 դոլար տվեցին:


Իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ բոլոր նոմինանտները նույն չափի գումար ստանային, իսկ հաղթողը միայն կազմակերպություն ընտրելու արտոնություն ունենար: Տենց ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ ավելի արդար կլիներ, չէր դառնա «փողի համար պայքար»:

----------

John (26.04.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ինչ-որ տենց առանձնապես ակտիվ միջազգային լրատվամիջոց աչքովս չի ընկել, մեր մեջ ասած։ Թվիթերն էլ, Պառաշենկայի համար ա, լրատվամիջոց չի։ 
> Ասածս ինչ ա, շատ լավ բան էր մտածված, բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ միջազգային հրապարակայնությունը լիարժեք ապահովված չէր։ Հույս ունեմ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի լավ կլինի։


Իրականում բավականին լայն արձագանք է եղել.

New York Times
Huffington Post էս ոնց որ Բլոգնյուզի ամերիկյան տարբերակը լինի, բայց ահագին մեծ լսարան ունի
Telegraph
The Guardian
International Business Times
Voice of America
Independent
Daily Mail
Newsweek
BBC

Մեկ էլ լիքը իռլանդական թերթեր էին գրել, որովհետև Քլունին ասել էր, որ իր նախնիները իռլանդացի փախստականներ էին

----------

Chuk (26.04.2016), John (26.04.2016), Norton (26.04.2016), Շինարար (26.04.2016), Տրիբուն (26.04.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրականում բավականին լայն արձագանք է եղել.
> 
> New York Times
> Huffington Post էս ոնց որ Բլոգնյուզի ամերիկյան տարբերակը լինի, բայց ահագին մեծ լսարան ունի
> Telegraph
> The Guardian
> International Business Times
> Voice of America
> Independent
> ...


Մերսի ․․ ուշադիր չեմ եղել երևի։ BBC-ինը լրիվ վրիպել էր։ Սաղ օրը TV-ն միացրած էր BBC-ի վրա, ու չէի նկատել։ 

Իսկ հաղթողի պահով, ինձ թվում ա հատուկ հութու-թութսի ցեղասպանության հետ կապված մարդու ընտրեցին, քանի որ առաջին մրցանակը երևի պիտի տրվեր նենց մարդու, որը ուղղակի առնչություն ա ունեցել ցեղասպանության հետ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մերսի ․․ ուշադիր չեմ եղել երևի։ BBC-ինը լրիվ վրիպել էր։ Սաղ օրը TV-ն միացրած էր BBC-ի վրա, ու չէի նկատել։ 
> 
> Իսկ հաղթողի պահով, ինձ թվում ա հատուկ հութու-թութսի ցեղասպանության հետ կապված մարդու ընտրեցին, քանի որ առաջին մրցանակը երևի պիտի տրվեր նենց մարդու, որը ուղղակի առնչություն ա ունեցել ցեղասպանության հետ։


Դե կարող ա հեռուստալիքով ցույց տված չլինեին, breaking news չէր, բայց լավ ա գոնե գրավոր անդրադարձել են:

Եսիմ, Սուդանում կատարվողը կոնկրետ ցեղասպանություն է, որը հենց հիմա է կատարվում, ու միջազգային հանրությունը առանձնապես բան չի անում դրա դեմն առնելու համար: Գոնե էդ ձև կկարողանային ուշադրությունը Սուդանի վրա կենտրոնացնեին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե կարող ա հեռուստալիքով ցույց տված չլինեին, breaking news չէր, բայց լավ ա գոնե գրավոր անդրադարձել են:
> 
> Եսիմ, Սուդանում կատարվողը կոնկրետ ցեղասպանություն է, որը հենց հիմա է կատարվում, ու միջազգային հանրությունը առանձնապես բան չի անում դրա դեմն առնելու համար: Գոնե էդ ձև կկարողանային ուշադրությունը Սուդանի վրա կենտրոնացնեին:


Համաձայն եմ, Սուդանի դեպքը հենց հիմա տեղի ունեցող ա, ու երևի ճիշտ կլիներ ուշադրությունը հրավիրել դրա վրա։  

Բայց, էն ինչ եղել ա Բուրունդիում ու Ռուանդայում հութուների ու թութսիների մեջ, աննախադեպ ա։ Չգիտեմ, առանձնապես վիճելու ու քննարկելու բան էլ չի, բայց իմ անձնական սիմպատիան էս կնգա կողմն էր։

----------


## Hda

> Շին, Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը կարևոր ա նրանով, որ էս գաղափարն իրանն ա ու ինքը շատ սիրուն ձևով ա իրագործել: Կարային, թող Սերժենք անեին: Բայց իրանց ուղեղն անոռուկից էն կողմ չի աշխատում: Իսկ որ նայում ես մրցանակաբաշխությունը, տեսնում ես՝ ինչ ահռելի աշխատանք ա կատարված, ոնց ա ամեն մի դետալի հետևում իրա գործից հասկացող մի պրոֆեսիոնալ կանգնած: Ու մի հատ պատկերացրու, որ նույնիսկ եթե էս գաղափարը ՀՀԿ-ի մոտ առաջանար, ոնց էր իրագործվելու: Ամբողջ միջոցառումը վարելու էին Նազենի Հովհաննիսյանն ու իրանց տղաներից մեկը: Ծերից ծեր լացուկոծ ու ցեղասպանության տեսարաններ էին լինելու: Ամբողջ ընթացքում վատ հայերենով կամ անգլերենով կմկմոցներ, վերջում էլ մրցանակները հանձնելու էին Սիրուշոյին ու Ինգա-Անուշներին, ցրվեին տներով: 
> 
> Մինչդեռ Ռուբեն Վարդանյանը հոգ ա տարել, որ միջոցառումը շատ բարձր մակարդակով անցկացվի: Ես պատկերացնում եմ՝ թիմը շատ բարեխիղճ ձևով ա հավաքել, ոչ թե ԽԾԲ-ով: Միջոցառման հետևում կանգնած յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իրա գործի վարպետ ա էղել: Ու հենց դրա արդյունքում ա, որ բարձրաձայնվել ու կարևորվել են էն մարդիկ, որոնք պիտի կարևորվեն, որոնց մասին պիտի խոսվի, ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա, շատ: Հենց դրա արդյունքում առաջին անգամ հայերը կողքից դիտվում են ոչ թե թույլ, անպաշտպան, լացուկոծ դնող ժողովուրդ, այլ մի ժողովուրդ, որը մարդասիրությունը գնահատել գիտի, որը սեփական փորձից ելնելով հասկանում ա, թե ինչքան կարևոր են մարդասերները մեր առօրյայում: Ու տխուր ա, ահավոր տխուր, որ սա ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով ա արվում, այլ բիզնեսմեն ա կազմակերպում:


լացելու ա ...

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս էլ արձանագրենք, չնայած ակումբի պասիվությանը՝
ԱՄՆ Ներկայացուցիչների տունը ճանաչեց Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը

Շատ չեմ խորացել, թե իրականում Նահանգների ու Թուրքիայի արանքով ինչ սև կատու անցավ, Սիրիայից ինչի Նահանգները հանկարծ ու որոշեց զորքերը հանի, ինչի Թուրքերը առիթավորվեցին և այլն․․․ 
Ոչ մի մարդասիրական ու ճշմարտասիրական ակտ էլ չի էս ճանաչումը, կեղտոտ քաղաքական բազար ա, ու ոնց ասում են՝ իրավական լուրջ հետևանքներ դեռ չի ունենալու առնվազն քանի Սենատը չի ճանաչել, բայց մեկա՝ կայֆ ա։ 
Ինչպես ասում են՝ մեր թշնամիների թշնամիները մեր բարեկամներն են։ Իսկ Նահանգները պոտենցիալ բարեկամ կարա դառնա, շատ վատ չի, էս առիթով կարելի է մի բաժակ բան խմել, կարոտել եմ ակումբցիներին, ափսոս, որ չեք երևում ։Ճ

----------

Varzor (31.10.2019), Բարեկամ (31.10.2019), Ծլնգ (31.10.2019), Հայկօ (31.10.2019), Տրիբուն (31.10.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս էլ արձանագրենք, չնայած ակումբի պասիվությանը՝
> ԱՄՆ Ներկայացուցիչների տունը ճանաչեց Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը
> 
> Շատ չեմ խորացել, թե իրականում Նահանգների ու Թուրքիայի արանքով ինչ սև կատու անցավ, Սիրիայից ինչի Նահանգները հանկարծ ու որոշեց զորքերը հանի, ինչի Թուրքերը առիթավորվեցին և այլն․․․ 
> Ոչ մի մարդասիրական ու ճշմարտասիրական ակտ էլ չի էս ճանաչումը, կեղտոտ քաղաքական բազար ա, ու ոնց ասում են՝ իրավական լուրջ հետևանքներ դեռ չի ունենալու առնվազն քանի Սենատը չի ճանաչել, բայց մեկա՝ կայֆ ա։ 
> Ինչպես ասում են՝ մեր թշնամիների թշնամիները մեր բարեկամներն են։ Իսկ Նահանգները պոտենցիալ բարեկամ կարա դառնա, շատ վատ չի, էս առիթով կարելի է մի բաժակ բան խմել, կարոտել եմ ակումբցիներին, ափսոս, որ չեք երևում ։Ճ


Երբ էլ ճանաչեն, պիտի կեղտոտ քաղաքական բազարի արդյունք լինի, որովհետև չճանաչելը մեկ ա կեղտոտ քաղաքական բազար ա: Ուրիշ կերպ երբևէ չի էլ կարա լինի էսքան էս հարցը շահարկելուց հետո

----------

Varzor (31.10.2019), Բարեկամ (01.11.2019), Ծլնգ (31.10.2019), Վիշապ (31.10.2019), Տրիբուն (31.10.2019)

----------


## Lion

ԱՄՆ իշխանությունների կողմից Ցեղասպանության ընդունման կապակցությամբ, համենայն դեպս իմ ՖԲ ընկերների մոտ, հանդիպում եմ երկու ծայրահեղ և միմյանց ժխտող մոտեցումներ՝ մի խումբը ցնծում է այնպես, կարծես մեր պատմական Հայրենիքը մեզ հետ են տալու, մյուս խումբ էլ, ընդհակառակը, ծայրահեղ թերագնահատում, նույնիսկ ծաղրում է գործընթացը։

Իրականում, կարծում եմ, ճշմարտությունը ինչ որ տեղ մեջտեղում է՝ այո, սրանով մեր Հայրենիքը մեզ հետ չեն տա, բայց նաև՝ այո – սա անչափ կարևոր է ինչպես պատմական ճշմարտության վերականգման, այնպես էլ, ինչո՛ւ չէ, այդ թվում նաև մեր հողերը հետ բերելու առումով։ Այսինքն, սա, ինքնին, վատ չէ, վատը սրանով չափից դուրս ոգևորվելը, սրանում մեր բոլոր խնդիրների լուծումը տեսնելն է կամ, ընդհակառակը՝ պրոցեսը թերագնահատելը։

Իրականում... պետք է ՈՒԺԵՂ ԼԻՆԵԼ, ՈՒԺԵՂ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒՆԵՆԱԼ՝ սրանում է մեր բոլոր խնդիրների լուծումը, այդ թվում նաև և հողերը հետ բերելու հարցով, և՝ պատմական ճշմարտութան վերականգման առումով։

----------

Varzor (31.10.2019), Աթեիստ (01.11.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

սաղ հեչ, են խեղճ հայ լոբբիստական կազմակերպությունների հացները կիսատվեց էս ընդունումով․․․ հիմա ամեն ինչ պիտի անեն որ սենատում հանկարծ համանման ռեզոլյուցիան չանցնի, որ հացները լրիվ չկտրվի․․․

----------

Բարեկամ (01.11.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> սաղ հեչ, են խեղճ հայ լոբբիստական կազմակերպությունների հացները կիսատվեց էս ընդունումով․․․ հիմա ամեն ինչ պիտի անեն որ սենատում հանկարծ համանման ռեզոլյուցիան չանցնի, որ հացները լրիվ չկտրվի․․․


Ես սպասում եմ՝ երբ են հեղեղելու ամենի ականջները (միամիտ սփյուռքի), որ դա միայն ու միայն իրենց ջանքերի շնորհիվ տեղի ունեցավ։ 
Իսկ աշխարհում դեռ շատ երկրներ կան, արխային, որ դեռ չեն ընդունել, հացները չի կտրվի, հակառակը՝ հիմա ավելի "առարկայական" փաստարկներով կմոլեգնեն նրանց դրամահավաքային խնջուքյները՝ էս "հաղթանակի" դափնիներն էլ իրենց գալստուկ-կոստյումներին նոր ատրիբուտ։

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Էս առիթով ամերիկացի ժողովուրդն ավելի շատ տոնելու առիթ ունի, քան հայերս, քանի որ իրենց կառավարությունն է, որ թեկուզ փոքր բայց քայլ արեց դեպի պատմական արդարության ճանաչում:

Մենք կցնծանք, երբ օրինակ Արցախի հարցը մեր շնորհքով մեր օգտին հանգուցալուծվի:

Իսկ Մեծ Եղեռնը դա փաստ է, որն ով չի ընդունում՝ անպարկեշտ է:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2019), Varzor (04.11.2019), Շինարար (01.11.2019), Տրիբուն (01.11.2019)

----------


## Chilly

Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել ա, ինչի՞ են թուրքերը տենց կպած ասում դե դատի տվեք մեզ եթե ճիշտ եք ասում, որ ցեղասպանությունն եղել ա, ու խի մենք դատի չենք տալիս ու կրենք:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել ա, ինչի՞ են թուրքերը տենց կպած ասում դե դատի տվեք մեզ եթե ճիշտ եք ասում, որ ցեղասպանությունն եղել ա, ու խի մենք դատի չենք տալիս ու կրենք:


Չեն ասում դատի տվեք։ Ասում են՝ սա պատմաբանների քննարկման հարց ա, ոչ քաղաքական, տվեք թող պատմաբանները քննարկենք, մենք էլ սիրով կբացենք մեր արխիվները ձեր առաջ։

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

ՈՒ, հանուն արդարության, պետք ա նշել, որ Ստամբուլի մտավորականության մի ստվար զանգված արդեն ընդունում ա Եղեռնն ու քննադատում իրենց ղեկավարությանը:

Ճիշտ ա՝ էրդողանի իշխանության ժամանակահատվածն ահագին հետընթաց է՝ խոսքի ազատության տեսանկյունից, բայց այնուամենայնիվ:

Ժխտողականության կտրուկ փուլն էլ սկսվել ա 1970-ականներին:
Մինչ այդ՝ ոչ հայկական կողմից պահանջ կար, ոչ էլ՝ իրենց կողմից ժխտում:
Բայց Եղեռնի 50-ամյակից սկսած տաբուները կոտրվեցին: Հայաստանում ու Սփյուռքում մարդիկ դուրս եկան ընդարմացումից ու սկսեցին խոսել:
Երևան եկավ ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն:
ՈՒ թուրքիայում հապճեպ որոշում կայացվեց՝ էս ահագնացող ալիքի դեմն առնել խուլ ժխտողականությամբ...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել ա, ինչի՞ են թուրքերը տենց կպած ասում դե դատի տվեք մեզ եթե ճիշտ եք ասում, որ ցեղասպանությունն եղել ա, ու խի մենք դատի չենք տալիս ու կրենք:


Համ էլ չմոռանանք, որ Մեծ Եղեռնի հանգամանքները քննող առաջին դատը՝  ռազմական տրիբունալի տեսքով, հենց թուրքիայում ա եղել՝ 1919-20թթ., որի արդյունքներով երիտթուրքերի պարագլուխները մեղավոր են ճանաչվել՝ հայերին ու հույներին կոտորելու մեջ, ու դատապարտվել մահվան )))

----------

Varzor (04.11.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ուրիշ թեմա չգտա, իրականում էս ամոթալի էջա մարդ տեսակի համար ու էս ամենի մասին պետք է խոսել ու դատապարտել, էս իրոք օդի մեջ խոսքեր չեն, քանի որ միակ ձևը, որ ապագայում նմանատիպ ողբերգություններ չլինեն էսա։
Մնացածը ստեղ

----------

Գաղթական (25.04.2020)

----------

